# Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (ToEE) - Part II - CLOSED!



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

New thread, since the other one was too long!


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

*COMBAT - Round 6, Complete*

*Round 5 updated above*

Trevor rallies his will, and breaks free of the spell that holds him paralyzed.

Kurt hears Ragnok's cry and instantly recognises that the dwarf is in trouble.  "VERDIS! THE CLERIC!" the champion on Heironeous yells as leaves the guard facing him to Dara and risks himself to bolster Ragnok. The guard takes a swipe at the cleric as he moves, but his blade is a foot or more off target. Kurt pours healing power into the dwarf, bringing him a slight reprieve from his wounds.

The dark cleric of the earth, none to please with the odds, and the success that your company has had in dispatching his troops, moves away from the melee; Ragnok takes advantage of the opening, but his axe catches nothing but air. Speaking as he moves, the caster once again calls upon the power of Elemental Earth, and sharp stone spikes sprout from the ground, covering the entire area under your feet, and impeding any chance of reaching the evil cleric. You all realize that getting through the area will be tricky...

[sblock=For Dara, Kurt and Verdis]
You all recognize the spell as _Spike Stones_. House Rule: If you make 5' steps through the area each round, you can get through it without suffering damage. Also, since it was cast underfoot, I'm ruling that the spell is visible, even though it generally takes a rogue to find it.
[/sblock]

Ragnok growls and strikes his gnoll opponent with _Norryjar_, and the creature joins the pile of broken bodies now littering the area.

The remaining human guard, caught in the high priest's spell and realizing he can't run, launches a last ditch attack on Dara, determined to take someone with him. Despite the barbarian's woman's rage, though, the man's blade fails to score a hit.

Taking his cue, the warlock targets the Cleric with an Eldritch Blast. In rare form, though, the warlock's aim is off and the blast misses its target.

Dara turns her attention to the nearest foe and swings her mighty blade into his direction. Her mighty blow is deflected by her opponent's shielf, though she does succeed in taking a chunk of wood out of the ward.

The closest foes all down, Coraine takes the opportunity to climb to his feet. The paladin begins slowly and carefully picking his way through the area to reach the enemy cleric.



*
19 - Trevor: [HELD] full round action to break hold person, save 18 (success)
19 - Kurt: move; drop protection from evil for cure light wounds boosted w/ sacred healing healing 9 points
18 - Cleric: move, provoke AoO from Ragnok, cast Spike Stones
17 - Ragnok: AoO vrs "C" 15 (failure), waraxe vrs g4 20 (success), damage 8
17 - Guard "3": AoO vrs Kurt 10 (failure); longsword vrs Dara 11 (failure)
16 - Gnoll "g4": 
10 - Verdis: eldritch blast vrs Cleric 11 (failure)
07 - Dara: 2 pt power attack vrs "3" 14 (failure)
04 - Coraine: stand up, 5' step


PC Status
Dara 17/37 (09/29), rage round 4
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 13/31
Coraine 20/36
Ragnok 19/41

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
- Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -18
Guard 5 -3
- Guard 6 -13
Acolyte a -15
Acolyte b -18
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 1
gnoll 2 -12
gnoll 3 -15
gnoll 4 -13
Bugbear 1 -19
bugbear 2 -24
- Cleric -12
Underpriest -14, spiritual weapon r 3 of 4, hold person round 1 of 4
[/sblock]
*

- Battle map updated as of end of round. Highlighted area represents _Spiked Stone_ territory. -


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign -- Desired Defiance!*

In his mind, Trevor summons all of his will and fights against the evil influence with all of his might, Trevor slowly [again, in his mind only] -- ever so slowly -- glacially almost, raises his right hand and makes the rudest gesture that he knows at the evil priest.  Then reality rears its ugly head once again, and Trevor realizes that he was only imagining what he wishes he could do.  He remains held fast by the evil spell.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

*Round 5 Summary*

[sblock=Round 5 Summary - For Reference]
*Round 4 updated above*

Trevor rallies his mind against the effects of the underpriest's insidious spell, but to no avail. He is unable to shake off the effects, and remains paralyzed.

Kurt fears the worst when he sees the way Coraine falls, but quickly realises than the paladin is okay, if not in the best situation. The Underpriest is still firmly in Kurt's sight for some more of the The Treatment. Positioning himself so that he can both attack the Underpriest and protect Trevor, Kurt thrusts his longsword at the wounded man once more.

The high priest moves around his troops, whispering the words to a spell, and reaching out to touch Ragnok. Unholy power rushes into the dwarves body, causing him to cry out in pain as his body spasms from the agony. Ragnok growls through his clenched teeth and returns the pain, opening a bloody gash across the cleric's arm with _Norryjar_. Ragnok's strike leaves him open, though, and a moment later the gnoll strikes him with his axe, leaving another bloody wound on the tough dwarf.

One of the guards strikes another glancing blow against Kurt, and the priest of Hieroneous is certainly beginning to feel the accumulation of his wounds.

The guard towering above the prone Coraine strikes the paladin again, another minor wound.

Verdis steps further into the room for a better angle, and sends and eldritch blast crackling into another guard. The guard cries out and falls.

Dara leaps over the fallen bodies and towards the Underpriest now, wielding her falchion with grim determination as she hits the battle line. Her blad strikes true, and in her fury cuts the man from shoulder deep down into chest cavity, slaying him instantly! As he dies, his _spiritual weapon_ winks out of existence.

Knowing that he risks being struck should he stand up with the enemy so close, Coraine rolls over and whips his axe up from where he lay on his back, sinking it into the man's groin. The guard utters a short cry of pain, and then collapses as blood and viscera pour from his abdomen.



*
19 - Trevor: [HELD] full round action to break hold person, save 8 (failure)
19 - Kurt: 5' step; longsword vrs"U" 10 (failure)
18 - Cleric: move; cast cause serious wounds defensively 23 (success), touch attack vrs Ragnok 21 (success), damage 24
17 - Ragnok: waraxe vrs cleric "20" (threat), confirm 15 (failure), damage 11
17 - Guard "3": longsword vrs Kurt 21 (success), damage 6
16 - Gnoll "g4": battleaxe vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 7
11 - Guard "6": longsword vrs Coraine 20 (success), damage 3
10 - Verdis: eldrtich blast vrs "6" 24 (success), damage 9
07 - Dara: 2 pt power attack vrs "U" 26 (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 28
04 - Coraine: longsword vrs 24 (threat), confirm 18 (success), damage 18
02 - Guard "5": 
02 - Underpriest:
02 - Fist: 


PC Status
Dara 17/37 (09/29), rage round 3
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 13/31
Coraine 20/36
Ragnok 10/41

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
- Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -18
- Guard 5 -3
- Guard 6 -13
Acolyte a -15
Acolyte b -18
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 1
gnoll 2 -12
gnoll 3 -15
- gnoll 4 -5
Bugbear 1 -19
bugbear 2 -24
- Cleric -12
- Underpriest -14, spiritual weapon r 3 of 4, hold person round 1 of 4
[/sblock]
*
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  So all Trevor can do this round is break free from the _Hold Person_ spell?




*That is correct, per the spell...however, I am trying to find a rule regarding spell duration and the death of the caster.*


----------



## Legildur (May 6, 2008)

Kurt hears Ragnok's cry and instantly recognises that the dwarf is in trouble.  "VERDIS! THE CLERIC!" the champion on Heironeous yells as leaves the guard facing him to Dara and risks himself to bolster Ragnok.
*ooc: 10ft move to AE27 via AE28 (AOO from "3" for not using Withdraw action) and spontaneously casts Cure Light Wounds (invokes Sacred Healing ability as free action (Turn Undead use) to boost healing and sacrifices Protection from Evil) on Ragnok (cure 1d8+6 hit points)*


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I am trying to find a rule regarding spell duration and the death of the caster.




OOC:  Keep looking please, because I may be wrong about this, but I believe that the death of the caster has no effect upon a spell already in place.


----------



## Legildur (May 6, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *That is correct, per the spell...however, I am trying to find a rule regarding spell duration and the death of the caster.*



I don't think there is one.  Maybe there was in an earlier edition.... earlier than 3.0 that is.

Of course, Kurt could have used his _Resurgence_ spell to give Trevor a new save immediately (as if he hadn't failed the initial save), but Kurt was kind of busy dealing with the mess that Trevor has got us into. 

And Rhun, you have the summary description for Kurt's action listed against the Evil Cleric


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Of course, Kurt could have used his _Resurgence_ spell to give Trevor a new save immediately (as if he hadn't failed the initial save), but Kurt was kind of busy dealing with the mess that Trevor has got us into.



OOC:  Touche, Sir!  Thou hast pricked me to the heart!   ("A touch!  A touch, I do confess it ..... I fear I breathe my last." - Willie the Bard)


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking his cue, the warlock targets the Cleric with an Eldritch Blast.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara turns her attention to the nearest foe and swings her mighty blade into his direction.


OOC: Power Attack 2; Attack guard '3'.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

*Combat, round 7 - Complete*

*Round 6 updated above*

Trevor will hesitate to let Dara get into melee fully with #3, and when she has #3's full attetion, Trevor will attempt a sneak attack. (See, I'm being good and not rolling! I'm truly sorry for doing that before. :

Kurt growls in frustration that the cleric is looking to escape and hopes that the others can bring some fire to bear on the fleeing man.  "Move slowly and watch your step!" he advises the others of the effect of the _Spike Stones_ before pulling out the wand of _Lesser Vigor_ and tapping Ragnok on the shoulder.

"We will meet again, fools!" cries the high priest of the Earth Temple, even as he withdraws from the chamber through the eastern archway and flees around the corner and out of your sight.

Ragnok cautiously moves to give chase, but realizes that moving to quickly through this are could be very bad for him.

The remaining guard again strikes at Dara, deperation in his eyes. His blade scores a hit, but a relatively minor one. Still, Dara is hurting from the accumulation of wounds.

Seeing his target disappear, the warlock curses and tosses another blast at the last guard. It strikes, but doesn't take the guard down. Verdis moves carefully forward and toward the wall. "Once I get to the wall I can carry someone along it and past these cursed spikes! Who wants to give chase? Maybe the rest of you can pad the floor with fallen cultists?"

Dara continues her attacks on the guard, brutally chopping the man down with a savage strike.



*
19 - Trevor: delay to initiative count 07
19 - Kurt: wand of lesser vigor on Ragnok; 5' step
18 - Cleric: runs
17 - Ragnok: 5' step
17 - Guard "3": longsword vrs Dara 20 (success), damage 3
10 - Verdis: eldritch blast vrs "3" 24 (success), damage 4
07 - Dara: falchion vrs "3" 25 (threat), confirm crit "1" (failure), damage 14
07 - Trevor: -
04 - Coraine: -


PC Status
Dara 14/37 (06/29), rage round 5
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 13/31
Coraine 20/36
Ragnok 20/41, lesser vigor round 1/11

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
- Guard 3 -19
Guard 4 -18
Guard 5 -3
- Guard 6 -13
Acolyte a -15
Acolyte b -18
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 1
gnoll 2 -12
gnoll 3 -15
gnoll 4 -13
Bugbear 1 -19
bugbear 2 -24
- Cleric -12
Underpriest -14, spiritual weapon r 3 of 4, hold person round 1 of 4
[/sblock]
*

- Battle map -


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor will hesitate to let Dara get into melee fully with #3, and when she has #3's full attetion, Trevor will attempt a sneak attack.  (See, I'm being good and not rolling!  I'm truly sorry for doing that before. :"> )


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I see that you have Trevor's entry on the list marked "action needed."  I thought Trevor was still held by the spell.




No, he made his save last round, which means he is free this round. 



			
				Lief said:
			
		

> If he is, he will take another full round action to try to break free.  If he is released from the spell, then he will go for a flanking sneak attack against an opponent, but I can't choose on yet, because we have no current map at the moment.




The map from last round is current as of the end of that round, meaning it is also current for the beginning of this round. Since EN Wolrd dosn't allow mulitple maps with the same content, I can't post an updated map until after you state Trevor's actions. But as noted, last round's map is accurate to the start of round 7.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

Trevor's action is now in post #13.


----------



## Legildur (May 8, 2008)

Kurt growls in frustration that the cleric is looking to escape and hopes that the others can bring some fire to bear on the fleeing man.  "Move slowly and watch your step!" he advises the others of the effect of the _Spike Stones_ before pulling out the wand of _Lesser Vigor_ and tapping Ragnok on the shoulder.
ooc: If Kurt can also take a 5ft step, then he will do so to AE28.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2008)

Dara continues her attacks on the guard.


OOC: Power Attack 2; Attack guard '3'.
BTW, Dara does not reckognize the spell, as she cannot use Spellcraft right now.


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2008)

*Verdis*

With a curse the warlock tosses another blast at the retreating cleric. He moves carefully forward and toward the wall (to AD25). "Once I get to the wall I can carry someone along it and past these cursed spikes! Who wants to give chase? Maybe the rest of you can pad the floor with fallen cultists?" 

OOC: Kurt, Ragnok or Coraine would all be able to get to the wall by the time Verdis is up there.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2008)

*COMBAT IS OVER. Round 7 update above.*


As the high priest flees and Dara drops the last of the guards, you are suddenly left alone in the cavernous Temple of Elemental Earth, surrounded by the corpses of its defenders.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Dara, I know you are an extremely strong person, but you look like you need some serious attention from a healer!  I thought that I was hurt, but compared to all the rest of the group, I'm in pristine condition."

OOC:  While Kurt is (hopefully) tending to the wounded, Trevor will begin to have a closer look about the Temple of Earth.  Any loot here??


----------



## Legildur (May 9, 2008)

Kurt scowls as their quarry escapes.  Looking around at their situation, Kurt realises that they were not in the best position to pursue in any case.  "Make sure the rest are dead," he suggests. "And then carefully make your way over here," he adds, gesturing towards the doors at the back of the temple."

Once he satisfied that the guards and acolytes are truly dead, Kurt will activate the power of Heironeous' _Sacred Purification_ to help heal the party without resorting further to the wands.

*ooc: Kurts uses Sacred Purification three times (each use heals 1d8+2 hit points to all living creatures within 60ft).*

"And we'll talk later," Kurt says sternly to Trevor. "In the meantime, we have some doors to deal with."

Kurt will watch the rear while the others see to the doors.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Yes, of course you're right, as usual.  Please forgive my hastiness.  We have much work ahead of us yet."

OOC:  I hope that by the time Kurt finishes with his healing and everything, the _Spike Stones_ have returned to normal (?) and that we can proceed with our exploration without worrying about such (at least  until we find our quarry again).

OOC:  And thanks for the healing!


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2008)

"We showed them cultist what for, eh?" says Ragnok, carefully following after Kurt to reach the southern portion of the Temple of Earth, the portion NOT filled with magically sharp, spiked stones. The doughty dwarf slaps Trevor on the shoulder as he passes, smiling at the soldier. "Ye remind me o' a dwarf. Impulsive. I likes that."

Coraine looks about at the corpses, considering. "We have done a great deed today. Depsite the escape of the high priest, it appears that we have broken the power of the Earth Temple."

Looking about the area, the only thing that Trevor sees that qualifies as loot is the sacrificial dagger, apparently dropped, lying upon the stone pyramid near the victim it was so recently used to slay. The sharp, blood-covered blade is made of bronze, but the handle is crafted of ivory and chased in gold.

Those that are magically inclined among your group realize that the area covered by the spiked stones is likely to last for hours, depending on the power fo the high priest.

To the south are three sets of doors. The two lesser doors are crafted of thick bronzewood, and banded in dark iron. The massive double doors set in the center of the south wall are quite different, though, appearing exactly as the main doors that seal the entrance to the Temple proper above: Massive portals of beaten bronze (Twenty feet wide, and at least that high), held fast by huge iron chains. All of the cracks and seams in the doors have been filled with what appears to be soft iron, and strange runes are engraved on their bronze surface. You note that the writing glows and seems to burn with a silvery radiance, making your eyes water as you look on.


*All are fully healed, except Dara who is down 3 points.

PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 30/30
Kurt 31/31
Coraine 36/36
Ragnok 41/41

Experience Points Earned: 1300 each*

- MAP -


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2008)

Kurt strokes his goattee with his right hand as he ponders the doors.  Reading more carefully of the runes, he tries to make sense of it all.
*ooc: Knowledge (religion) check +7.*

"Any magical auras?" he asks of Verdis.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2008)

Kurt moves to approach the great doors closer, looking upon the strange, burning runes. As he moves within ten feet of them, he suddenly finds himself unable to approach closer. The overwhelming urge to retreat away from the doors strikes the cleric like a sack full of bricks, and Kurt stumbles away from the great portal, back toward his friends.

[sblock=For Kurt]
Will save vrs DC?? 18 (failure)
Spellcraft Check 13 (failure)
Religion Check 27 (success)

Although Kurt does not recognize the nature of the magical force keeping him away from the door, he can certainly tell that it is a spell of some type. Many of the symbols and such appear to be arcane, but Kurt knows that several of them are also representative of good faiths of Oerik: Pelor, St. Cuthbert, Heironeous, Kord, and others. Perhaps, during the original seige of the Temple over a decade ago, these faiths worked in conjunction with wizards and sorcerers serving the Light, and put these wards into place to keep anyone from passing beyond the doors?
[/sblock]




- PIC OF DOORS _


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor, stunned at Kurt's inability to reach the great portals, says, "I don't know that it's such a good idea for us to meddle with those big ol' doors right now.  Maybe we should go a different way?"


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2008)

"Aye," agrees Kurt, as he maintains a respectful distance from the double doors. "I'd be reluctant to allow you to open these doors until I sought guidance from The Invincible One. Alas, I cannot do that until tomorrow."*
ooc: i.e. he doesn't have Augury prepared.
ooc2: bit what's worse is that he did have it prepared, but dumped it for a CLW.*

The cleric then moves to examine the lesser doors either side.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2008)

*Verdis*

Once he reaches the wall Verdis will move away from the spikes by walking on the wall. Then he'll sense magic.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor approaches the westernmost door leading out of the room to the south, and listens.  If he hears nothing, then he will go to the single door on the eastern side of the same wall and also listen.  On the other hand, if he hears something, well, we'll just see.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

Trevor takes a few minutes to listen at each of the lesser doors to the right and left of the great sealed portals, but he hears nothing beyond. The only noise in the area is that of himself and his companions...


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Shhh!  I can't hear a thing, except Verdis passing gas back there!


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2008)

*ooc: Rhun, don't forget that Verdis was detecting for magical auras.*


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

[sblock=For Verdis]
Enacting his gift that allows him to see the presence of magical auras, Verdis is staggered by the sheer power of the magical force emanating from the massive sealed doors. The overwhelming enchantment is by far the most powerful magic the young warlock has ever been in the presence of.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

While Trevor listens at the eastern door, Ragnok yanks open the door to the west and peers into the chamber beyond. It is small, only ten by ten in dimensions, and probably serves as a robing room. A padded bench runs the length of the east wall, and a number of pegs and hooks line the south and west walls. Seven cloaks of ochre brown coloration are hanging from the pegs, and three pair of sandles are stuffed beneath the bench. A large, hardwood cabinet stands in the southeastern corner.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2008)

*Dara*

Once her fury had ceased, Dara was quickly brought into a world of pain, but the healing spells soon managed to close the worst of her wounds and make the pain go away. She had fought valiantly and cut down a number of foes, as she recalls, the specifics of the battle somewhat clouded in bloody red mist.

_“We did well, too bad their chief could escape. But we will find him...”_


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Oh my..." He takes an involuntary step back. "That's...um...damn." Shaking his head to clear it and turning away from the doors he says, "Uh, that's some serious magic there. I mean more powerful than anything I've ever encountered in my like. I don't know what it is, but it would be unwise to tinker around with it."


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"What??  It's just some ugly clothes and worthless slippers.  What would we want with them anyway?  Think we could sell them?" says Trevor with a sly grin.


----------



## Legildur (May 13, 2008)

"What about the cabinet?" asks Kurt as he gestures towards the hardwood object in the corner, hinting for the more inquisitive of them to investigate.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

Ragnok shrugs and moves to the cabinet, and yanks open the door. Within are several jars of wine, twelve pewter drinking cups, five plates holding small amounts of different colored dirts, and an ivory bracelet set with carnelian. The dwarf picks it up and looks at it with an appraising eye, and nods his satisfaction to the others.


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2008)

Kurt is silent as he leaves the room and opens the other door (not the rune-etched doors!).


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor is, likewise, mum as he follows and stands behind Kurt.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

Kurt opens the door to find another ten by ten foot chamber. A heap of stones, large and small, is piled in the room's center. Piles of different colored dirt lie in the corners of the room and along the walls. Twelve small kegs are stacked against the southern wall.


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2008)

Kurt scratches his goattee as he views the room.  "What's all this dirt about?" he asks no one in particular. "Material components for some ritual?" he offers.  Kurt inspects the kegs and opens one.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Earth Temple. They dig this stuff.”_


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2008)

Kurt groans quietly and shakes his head ruefully as he moves to inspect the kegs more closely.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor's smiles and his sides shake with silent laughter at Dara's comment.  He thinks, _"Man, they would skewer me if I tried to get away with a joke like that!"_


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

The kegs all appear to be filled with high quality lamp oil, about seven gallons per keg. Each keg would probably fetch a few gold coins, but they also weigh over fifty pounds each.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champalign*

"Have we been reduced to selling our enemy's stolen lamp oil?  I think not!  If someone insists upon carrying some of this home, perhaps we can just take up a collection to pay him to get a grip and find some real treasure!


----------



## Legildur (May 16, 2008)

Kurt grunts in response. "I'd only make you carry it in punishment," he mutters. "I say we leave this place for the moment and explore some further before the cleric can gather some assistance."
ooc: that would require us to either pick our way carefully through the _Spike Stones_ and/or have Verdis spider walk us over it.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2008)

As you move to leave the small room, Kurt notices a piece of parchment tacked on the inside of the chamber's door. Leaning close, he reads the message:

"Romag, High Priest of the Temple of Elemental Earth,

I grow tired of telling you to pay your fealty to the Temple of Elemental Water. This is your last warning; should you ignore this message, know that you will suffer a horrible death. Your place is clear in the natural order of things. You only have to look at the orb that is Oerth to see that the power of the great elements is reflected in the predominance of water over land. Kneel before us in homage, or you shall soon find yourself destroyed.

- Belsornig, Chief of the Water Temple"

Several obscene words and crudely drawn pictures have been added to the missive, probably drawn by Romag.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor smiles, "Ahh, division among our foes!  If only there was some way that we could exploit this new-found knowledge!  Is there any way that we can pose as sevants of the Temple of Water??"


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2008)

"Ta what purpose?" asks Ragnok, pointing at the dead bodies of the earth cultists with Norryjar's (still bloody) blade. "Don't be lookin' like there are many more earth cultists to cull."


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Perhaps we could bait this Romag into standing and fighting rather than growing more spikes and retreating again. A little praise of the merits of water might pull his chain."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Intriguing idea!  What, precisely, did you have in mind?"


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

*Verdis*

"I just thought this Romag might be trouble later if he stays free to rally whatever support may remain. If we can goad him into standing and fighting we might end the threat. Once we encounter 'Belsornig' a similar tactic might prove useful."


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Actually, what I meant was:  what sort of praise of water do you think would help us to bring on the confrontation, and how would this praise be delivered?"


----------



## Legildur (May 22, 2008)

"I say we hunt him down," says Kurt. "By that note he's got nowhere to run.  He'll be back.  And then we can take him. Spike stone or not."

"We can search briefly for him. But our options are to either rest here overnight and tackle the main door here with some guidance from Heironeous (ooc: Augury) or return to the village to recuperate before coming back to tackle the water temple."

"Of course, if we stay here, maybe the water temple will pay us a visit, expecting to find the earth temple loyalists."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I am not too thrilled by the idea of spending a night in this accursed place, but if that is what most of you think is best, then I will do so."


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Actually, what I meant was:  what sort of praise of water do you think would help us to bring on the confrontation, and how would this praise be delivered?"




"Oh I see it as a chance to wax poetic. 'The foul taint of earth will be washed clean by the purity of water...' We'll just have fun with it." He smiles at the prospect. "Of course the water-philiacs down here may be equally fun to taunt. We'll turn them all into mud before we are done."  Clearly the warlock is trying to lighten the mood in this dark place especially with the prospect of spending a night in this place of great evil looming over them.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

Ragnok sighs deeply, obviously disappointed that the south rooms revealed no more enemies to slay. "Di' nae 'e say somethin' about a greater temple or such an' such?" The dwarf slices his axe through the air as if killing a foe. "Could be that 'e is rousin' the 'ole o' the Temple 'gainst us."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Now there is a disturbing prospect:  what if the various temples decide that the greatest enemy of them all is us, and so they work together to vanquish us?!  Horrors!  Let's do something, and quickly.  I feel an attack of bloodlust coming upon me that will only be sated with a large stack of the corpses of evil ones."


----------



## Legildur (May 22, 2008)

"I say we leave this immediate area and have a look around nearby," Kurt says.  "If we find Romag, then so be it, but then perhaps we should leave, unless we are willing to try the door in the morning."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor smiles at Kurt and says, "Then by all means, lead on!"

OOC:  Who is this Fromage (Romag) guy, anyway?   "Fromage" = French for "cheese"


----------



## Legildur (May 22, 2008)

"Romag is the earth priest who just evaded us," Kurt says, waiting for the others to also reply to his suggestions.

"Of course, we could deliver a reply to Belsornig and antagonise him into attacking the earth temple?  With proper preparation, we could perhaps take them in one go?"


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

*Verdis*

"An amusing thought, when we reach the water temple we should keep it in mind."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  With the party being indecisive and no action or motion imminent, Trevor takes out his pocket knife, sits down on the floor, and begins to clean his fingernails.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

*Coraine Vagrius*

"My guess is that we've reduced the power of the Earth Temple beyond the point it can immediately recover from," says Coraine, as the holy warrior eyes the scene of the battle. "Think of all the empty chambers we found, and how many troops were here when we entered. If I were Romag, I would have either flown this place altogether, or went to report to my superiors. Perhaps both."

The paladin begins moving toward the northeatern archway, the way that Romag fled. "Romag went this direction. Perhaps we should as well."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

With Coraine taking charge, Trevor grimly smiles and stands up to fully and happily engage in whatever action comes along.

If the Temple of Earth's strength is, indeed, at such a low ebb, then methings the ideal time to move in upon them for the kill is right now!"


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2008)

Kurt checks his possessions to make sure he is ready to move.  "I believe that only the priest remains of the earth temple," he remarks to Trevor.  "Remember to step carefully through the spike stones," he reminds the others.
ooc: assuming Verdis doesn't spider climb us all past, that is.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2008)

OOC: Verdis will gladly provide transportation above the spikes. I still think covering them with bodies and walking over was cooler though.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Leaving the Earth Temple via the northeastern arch, you find yourself in another chocolate colored corridor, similar to the one you passed through on the west side of the temple. It appears as if a couple of smaller halls lead away to the east. To the south, the corridor continues on into darkness.

*I'm working on getting the map added, but EN World is giving me fits.*


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2008)

*Dara*

_“As it seems, the temples are also struggling amongst themselves. I don't quite see how it helps us to destroy one completely without the others. Let them do that to themselves. We should focus our attention on the stronger temples now, in order to weaken them as well.”_


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock checks his crossbow and takes his place at the back of the group.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Map


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2008)

Kurt quietly suggests that "We should make a pincer movement on the two passageways, just in case someone is there."


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

[sblock=OOC]Aren't we shown in backwards order on the map?  I thought we were just leaving the big temple with the dead guys and would be heading to the south, but the order suggests that we are heading to the north.  Oh well, no biggie...[/sblock]

"Your plan sounds, um, SOUND to me, Kurt!  Lead on!"


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

*Ragnok Drakeforge (now played by Jerrand Redband)*

ooc:  (see Leif i got it right) i see by the map we are heading down the corridor what are we using for a light source? i believe from what i've read this is a good place to take over let me know if i'm wrong.


Ragnok has both hands gripped tightly on Norryjar. The peril from the fight with the Earth Temple has him on his toes. Luckly the cleric was there. " 'anks agin fer comin' tae me aid laddie." His voice is low and he looks back at the cleric as he moves forward. " Incasin we'ved 'ut staed 'r welkim ye be'in tae heels 'e agin?"'


----------



## Legildur (May 24, 2008)

Kurt nods silently in acknowledgement of the dwarf's thanks.  He then outlines a simple plan. "Ragnok, Verdis and Trevor down the left corridor. Coraine, Dara and myself down the right.  It'll probably meet up at the other end, but if not, then we'll backtrack and join you."

Kurt calls on Heironeous to light his way. (ooc: casts Light on his shield)
ooc: Not sure what we are currently using for a light source, so splitting up may not be an option if there is only one source. <_edit_> Kurt can cast Light.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor moves to head down the corridor on the left with Verdis and Ragnok, but he'll let Ragnok go first, and he'll go before Verdis.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2008)

*Dara*

_“We should also take a quick look to the south, seeing that there are no surprises lurking...”_ Dara says, preparing to enter the right corridor.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

*Verdis*

OOC: Verdis has a sunrod strapped to his crossbow. 

The Warlock lets the others decide where to go and follows ready to provide artillery support.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 24, 2008)

*Coraine*

"If the corridors do not intersect, how far are we to go?  I would hate for half of us to be ambushed by who-knows-what."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

Ragnok will volunteer to go down the south passage real quick and check it out with his dark vision.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor falls into line beside Ragnok, keeping a careful eye out for the surroundings and anything that seems "out of the ordinary."  (Well, out of the ordinary for this accursed place!)

"Be careful, Ragnok, and don't stray too far down that passage alone, either.  In fact, I would feel better if the group remained together.  Shall we all go down the south passage?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

*Ragnok*

" Nay laddie, nae noin wha' be down ere," Ragnok points down the corridors with Norryjar. " It bein' est we ake tae ownin wha' bein down ones tae halls." He looks at the others, " Wha' init be hin?"

EDIT: sorry for the rough language but if you don't have to read it twice then i'm not playin a good dwarf lol i'm all for scouting maybe we should talk in the ooc thread to see who the best scout is?

EDIT 2: after reading Leif's latest post your right everyone should stick to there choosen skills but in this case seeing in the dark, have a high ac , and more hp, out weigh the quiet one alone with a torch


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Ragnok, you are a true friend, and a stalwart battle companion, of that there can be absolutely no doubt whatsoever.  But you really should stick to your strengths.  I am best equipped to act as scout here, I think, or possibly Dara or Verdis if they use their magic to assist them."

OOC:  Trevor may be the best trained to scout, but he's none too eager to get very far ahead of the warriors, especially after he got his a** handed to him the last time he tried to fight like a hero!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

*Ragnok*

ooc: let's do something   

Ragnok nods for the young rogue to go ahead. He whispers " An dae no bein back ane ole gagnolls 'ith ye."


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> ooc: let's do something
> Ragnok nods for the young rogue to go ahead. He whispers " An dae no bein back ane ole gagnolls 'ith ye."




Trevor looks puzzled, and thinks _WHAT did he say??_

OOC:  when we have a map, I'll try to figure out where Trevor will scout, I guess. Which way are we going, anyway?


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2008)

Trevor quickly scouts south, finding the passage to be identical to that on the west side of the Earth Temple. The brown walls change from a light chocolately brown, to a dark muddy brown, finally progressing to pure black marble as he passes the angled portion of the hall. As the wide hall turns, Trevor finds the walls to be decorated with painted and carved scenes showing various deaths by water, wind and fire. As he eyes these scenes, they seem to emit a fiery glow, making his eyes water when he focus on them. As he reaches the southern end of the corridor, he finds a set of wide, broad steps leading deeper into the dungeon. Being alone among the strange, horrible death scenes sends a shiver down the scouts spine, and he soon enough returns to join his companions.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2008)

Splitting into two groups per Kurt's plan, the company gets underway with investigating the side passages.

Ragnok, Trevor and Verdis take the northern passage. It continues on out of sight, though a solid wodden door is set in the north wall about thirty feet down the hall, and all can see when a passage looks to split to the southeast a bit further on.

Coraine, Dara and Kurt take the southernmost passage, and it appears to angle to the southeast after only twenty or so feet. A wooden door is set in the wall before them.

-MAP-


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor will report to the others what his scouting revealed.  "I don't think we should enter a different level yet while there are enemies remaining on this level that could cut off our escape route."
OOC:  As to the party's next course of action, Trevor says, "My vote is that we explore down the northernmost passage first, to continue our counter-clockwise progression around the dungeon.  But what say you all?"


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2008)

Kurt see that the southern corridor is unlikely to join up with the others, and so leads them back to join Ragnok and co in the northern corridor. "No telling where the other corridor went," he says, gesturing for Trvor to check the door.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2008)

Trevor moves to check the door in the north wall. He hears nothing beyond the sturdy portal, nor does it appear to be locked or trapped.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I can find no traps, and it doesn't seem to be locked."  So saying, Trevor will step aside and allow Kurt or Ragnok to be the first through the door. (Trevor may be slow, but he catches on eventually!)


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2008)

Kurt keeps a watch out down the eastern direction of the corridor while Ragnok works the door.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

*Opening the Door*

Ragnok will push/pull the door open keeping Norryjar firmly griped in is right hand.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

The door opens easily to reveal another corridor. Just ten feet in, it appears another hallway branches to the east, and further on ahead it looks like this hall opens into some sort of chamber. All is quiet.

-MAP-


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

ooc;trying not to make to much noise (i know impossible) 

Ragnok motions for the others to be quiet and wait (a thick sausage sized finger to his lips then taking his hand and making a halt gesture)
he walks to the corner where this small corridor and the one heading east connect. He peeks around the corner adjusting his eyes to see in the dark.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Ragnok moves forward, his heavy boots echoing off the cold stone floor, and his plate armor jangling with each step as he investigates the intersection.

To the east the corridor runs some thirty to forty feet, and then turns north, out of site. To the north, the corridor opens into a chamber of some sort; the dwarf can make out what looks to be a jumble of tumbled shelves and broken containers strewn across the floor.

-MAP-


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2008)

Seeing Ragnok unreactive to the view before him, Kurt gestures for Trevor to move forward to explore the chamber beyond. The cleric himself moves up behind the dwarf.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

The chamber was once a storeroom of some sort. The place is a welter of smashed flasks, broken pottery and glass shards, all amidst the scattered remains of these containers: herbs, spices, chemicals and other strange mixtures and substances. Even the shelves and workbenches that held these things are now broken and strewn about. It appears as if this chamber has lain undisturbed for many years, probably since the Temple was sacked a decade ago.

-MAP-


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

ooc: unresponsive good word but not ragnok the computer he's being played on i was typing this kool post to let you all come in the room oh well next time i guess

OOC2: which way did the door just open north or south.??


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2008)

"East it is then," mutters Kurt as he gestures with his head for Trevor to scout the way.  Looking back from the way they came, he makes sure that Verdis is aware of what is going on.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> OOC2: which way did the door just open north or south.??




*Not sure what you mean, but North is toward the top of the map.*


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Not wasting any time in the ruins of the alchemical storeroom, the group heads east. The hall turns north, opening into a large triangular room. The walls of this place are plastered and painted with disgusting scenes and adages, and it appears it may have once been used as a restful place for clerics of the cult to retreat to and rest and ponder the glories of Elemental Earth.

A huge eye is painted upon the ceiling, and seems to glare down at you. Padded benches line the walls, and several plush, overstuffed armchairs remain intact. From the condition of the furniture and the look of the room, you guess that this chamber is still frequented on occasion.

-MAP-


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

"Hhrmp!, Darr 'reist ain ther odd construction. nough tae mae ma 'owns cold." Ragnok shackes his head at the eye and then the pointy walls. He looks intenetly at the type of stonework.

ooc: stonecunning looking for anything out of the ordinary and shouldn't we have someone search for secert doors?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

The walls appear to be typical of the place, carved from the bedrock under the Temple and surrounding area. Obviously, the plaster and paint that covers the walls makes any variations in the underlying stonework nearly impossible to detect, but everything looks normal to the dwarf.


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2008)

"A hall of reflection," scoffs Kurt. "Anyone see any value in looking around?"

If the answer is no, then Kurt will shepherd the group back to the E/SE junction at BG30.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

"Nutin'  'ese dirt eaters 'avein be ounted bae mae," Ragnok says with a spit to seal his point. He then turns to take the point.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor will continue alongside Ragnok as they head to the point suggested by Kurt [BG30].  "This, without doubt, is one peculiar place, and no mistake!" he says in a low growl.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Trevor will continue alongside Ragnok as they head to the point suggested by Kurt [BG30].  "This, without doubt is one peculiar place, and no mistake!" he says in a low growl.




"Bae Moradin's great beard ye bein' ight laddie."
Ragnok waits for everyone else to get ready and then he'll head out.


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2008)

Kurt nudges closer to Coraine. Whispering quietly "I didn't realise that I had cast Comprehend Languages," gesturing towards the dwarf. "But I actually understood him there."


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor's shoulders shake with laughter at Kurt's comment.

[Listen check=37  (ok, so I fudged a little, but that was too funny for Trevor to miss!)]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

ooc: hey when you talk about the big god Moradin you got to be clear lol


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Reaching the intersection, you pause a moment to consider your options. The southeastern branch appears to turn due south some thirty or so feet on along its length, while the eastern branch appears to end forty feet on. There appears to be a door set in the northern wall near its end.

-MAP-


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Let's at least take a look down the passage to the southeast and see what is there before we open the door ahead."


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

You move down the southeatern branch, continuing on as the corridor turns south. Before you, the hall opens into a dark chamber: all the stonework here is black, the surfaces polished to a smooth, glossy luster. The ceiling domes overhead, some thirty feet above, and twinkles with phosphorescent gleams: each small dot appears to represent a star, and the dots seem to form complex patterns of constellations. A broken obsidian altar stands in the center of the place. Otherwise, it appears to be empty.

An arched exit, seven feet wide by twelve high, breaks the wall to the south. Above this archway are letters carved in the common tongue: EXHAULTED CHAMBER OF HIGH AUGURY.

-MAP-


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"This is not at all what I expected.  Do you think we should go back and check that door that we left before we get too far into this, or can we safely ignore it for the time being?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

"Nae, we'n eeds ta ixx a, lace ta star' en hinds ma' brother," Ragnok says. "Ets star' ight ere omebade, 'atch air backs. Ee 'eeds ta looc fer ane seacrete doors ane 'uch." Ragnok starts to enter the room.

[sblock=Translation]No we need to fix a place to start and find my brother. Lets start right here, somebody watch are backs. We need to look for any secert doors and such.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (May 27, 2008)

"Interesting place," Kurt says. "But I'll watch our backs.  You might be needing Verdis' gift of detecting magical emmanations."


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Before we start searching for secret doors, I think we should find out what's right up in front of us!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2008)

*Coraine*

The paladin looks at the dwarf with a puzzled look on his face.  

_"I must have taken a blow to the head back there."_ He thinks to himself.

Drawn back to reality, Coraine stares intently upon the altar, trying to gauge its purpose, and hoping against hope that it has not felt the blood of the innocents...


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 27, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Dat be'n guid laddie, ooks roun. Eys be 'ookin an da walls." Keeping Norryjar in his right hand, Ragnok pulls out a hammer and starts tapping up and down the walls(starting from right side on the map)


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor will assist with the search for secret doors, While keeping an eye peeled for any approaching trouble. -- Search +8

"Please don't beat the wall down, Ragnok!  You're making enough noise to draw every foul creature within ten miles!"


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

"Guid Norryjar be 'itin ma ands so bad. Likin' e wonts ta 'ind ma rothers killa ore n me." Ragnok contiunes to tap at the walls. taking ten if possible. Search = 11


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

Your search proves fruitless; if there are any concealed doors in this chamber, they are beyond your ability to detect. The room through the archway to the south appears to be of similar black construction to this one.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking his cue, Verdis will take a look at how things stand in the realms of magic.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

While Verdis can detect no magic within the antechamber, it appears as though the room beyond the archway, the EXAULTED CHAMBER OF HIGH AUGURY, may have a magic aura to it.


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2008)

Kurt sighs as Verdis outlines his findings (ooc: doesn't he get to detect the number of sources, strength, and school of magic?). "And me without my Augury," Kurt mutters. "Oh the exalted irony!"


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> (ooc: doesn't he get to detect the number of sources, strength, and school of magic?)




*Technically yes, but I was kinda waiting for someone to tell me you were checking out the next room.*


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Hey, guys!  I have a great idea!  let's check out the next room!"

Your wish is my command!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

*Coraine*

After being somewhat satisfied that the altar contained no traces of human blood, Coraine breathed a sigh of relief.  

Clutching his blade, he moves towards the room that bills itself as being high something or other, putting distance between himself and Bob-the-Builder.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

*Sorry, s@s, missed that post!*

If the altar was ever used for living sacrifice, it has obviously been well cleaned, as no traces of blood reamin upon it.

Moving through the archway to the south, you enter into a larger chamber crafted of the same polished black stone. The phosphorescent gleamings on the ceiling forty feet overhead have a blueish cast to them. In the center of the floor is a circular depression about a foot deep and ten in diameter. Around it is a low stone seat, so low that only a halfling or gnome could comfortable sit upon it; or perhaps humans, if they sat facing inward...


[sblock=For Verdis]
The depressed area in the center of the chamber radiates a faint dweomer of divination magic.
[/sblock]

-MAP-


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2008)

"Humph!" Kurt exclaims. "Interesting place, but what does it do for us?" he asks rhetorically, before noticing Verdis concentrating.  Waiting for the warlock to announce his findings, Kurt will then see what the others have to say before advocating returning to the door at BN29.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

*Coraine*

The paladin moves about the chamber, taking in the strange glowing stones in the ceiling, trying to divine the purpose of such a place. 

"Is it possible to turn the tools of their evil machinations against them with this chamber?"  He says to Kurt. 

He closes his eyes and briefly concentrates upon the nature of evil, then reopens them and looks at the room in a _different_ way...


OOC: _Detect Evil_ upon the room, looking for any sources/strength, etc.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Verdis*

Verdis responds to Kurt. "Interesting indeed. As for what it does for us, that center depression seems to be a place of minor divination magic. I'd suggest that you try an augury even though you don't have one redied and see if you can make it work for us."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

ooc: Ragnok will search the second chamber I'll take 10 again as i move slowly counter-clockwise around the room.

Ragnok eyes the altar with a grim expersion._ Nae tae did no 'uts ma rother on ere nae tae did no._ He thinks to himself.

EDIT:Tried to make the middle part the part he was think italics ( like he thinks to himself in the other threads up to page 21 out of 124 woo hoo) but can't get it a little help anybody thanks


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

While Ragnok finds no secret doors within the augury chamber, he does note a number of concealed recesses in the low seat surrounding the depressed area. They prove to be drawers built into the stone, and opening one reveals it contains a collection of small bones, petrified chicken's feet, beads, sticks and tokens; they appear to be the types of objects cast when performing an augury.

*Italics are done by surrounding your comments with (I) and (/I), except using squared off brackets [] instead of parenthesis.*


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"*Bah!*" Ragnok takes the drawer and throws it and it's contents to the floor."Augrays cin 'ait, wen 'eeds ta 'inds tae dark priest. Norryjar ave ae few westions tae axes 'im." The dwarf stomps off towards the antechamber.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor looks around the room, waiting for Verdis and the others to complete their detection, and he will leave when they do.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Perhaps we should move on, for I have no questions I want to ask bad enough to call upon the evil of this place."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The paladin moves about the chamber, taking in the strange glowing stones in the ceiling, trying to divine the purpose of such a place.
> 
> "Is it possible to turn the tools of their evil machinations against them with this chamber?"  He says to Kurt.
> 
> ...




OOC@rhun: was an evil aura/presence detected?


----------



## Legildur (May 29, 2008)

Kurt strokes his beard as he thinks.  "I'd be reluctant to harness any residual magics of this place," he explains. "Heironeous would not look kindly upon seeking his aid through a vessel tainted with evil."
ooc: unless of course, Kurt has some way to assure himself that the place would not cause harm to his standing. Knowledge (religion) +7?


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC@rhun: was an evil aura/presence detected?




*Post was coming. Patience. *


[sblock=For Coraine]
Coraine again uses his diving ability to detect evil, after preparing himself for the background evil that he knows radiates from the entire Temple area. Indeed, this entire room carries with it the taint of evil, a faint aura that is almost like a fog in the air, hanging oppressively over the Temple and its grounds.

The depressed area of the chamber radiates evil more strongly, though. The aura there is very strong, though not quite overwhelming. It doesn't appear to be from a particular presence...perhaps it is a channel of sorts directly to some powerful evil being beyond the ken of mere mortals.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=For Kurt]
Kurt is fairly certain that this entire place is dedicated to evil, and although he is unsure just who this place is dedicated too, he is confident that his diety would not look favorably upon using the augury tools to communicate with such a malevolent presence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Guys, this place gives me the CREEPS in a major way!  Can we just go now?  Trevor begins shifting his weight from one foot to the other rapidly.  He looks like he's about to pee his pants!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine shivers slightly as the taint of the area becomes apparent to him.

"Let us begone from this chamber at once.  The taint upon it is speaks of its past misdeeds."

He looks over the depression, with a cautious eye.

"If I knew of some way to break the evil power vested upon these walls, I would remain to do so, but such a task is beyond me."


----------



## Legildur (May 29, 2008)

"Agreed," says Kurt, before gesturing for the others to move out. He directs them out of the place to the unopened door to the north (BN29).


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Agreed," says Kurt, before gesturing for the others to move out. He directs them out of the place to the unopened door to the north (BN29).



"As much as I hate to say this, it seems that we may need to come back this way later, because I fear that we have overlooked some hidden portal in this area."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 29, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Tere ben notin' ut chookie 'eet ane priest pis ina tere," says Ragnok as the party walks to the door."Uts ye ear tae this oar mae'n bees 'ometim 'ere." Ragnok waits with a hammer in one hand and Norryjar in the other.

ooc:Norryjar is in his off hand. Ragnok is ready to throw.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2008)

*Coraine*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "As much as I hate to say this, it seems that we may need to come back this way later, because I fear that we have overlooked some hidden portal in this area."




As they trudge along the dark corridors, "Trevor, what gives you that impression?"

Quietly to Kurt," _Is it just me, or are you having difficulty understanding Ragnok?"_


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As they trudge along the dark corridors, "Trevor, what gives you that impression?"
> Quietly to Kurt," _Is it just me, or are you having difficulty understanding Ragnok?"_



"Oh, maybe I'm just paranoid, Coraine, but I wanted to find more rooms attached that were related to their divinations, like holding cells for their victims of sacrifice, more private rooms for the priests, and that sort of thing.

On the off chance that Trevor hears Coraine's comment to Kurt, Trevor will say, "Yes, me, too!  Isn't it strange how we were able to understand him perfectly up until just very recently??" [sblock=Jerrand Redband][/sblock]

[sblock=Jerrand R.]Truly, man, I miss the "translations" that you were posting for awhile....  But s@squatch makes an excellent point, in the very next post, that it only adds to our opportunities for good roleplay if we have to guess what ragnok says.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=Jerrand/Ragnok]
By no means do I wish you to stop your dwarvish posting -- I enjoy it and think it adds flavor.  

I just have to think that in character, Coraine usually has no idea what he is saying and prety much has to wing it.  Which by no means is any issue -- it will just lead to more entertainment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*Ragnok*

As the party is moving along Ragnok wonders where all the whispering is coming from maybe there are crevases in the stone that the wind is passing threw.

[sblock=everyone]"Fer toes tae be'n eeds. Tae dwarf 'ills uts a hew oars 'n ere[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 30, 2008)

Leif

On the off chance that Trevor hears Coraine's comment to Kurt said:
			
		

> "Yes, me, too!  Isn't it strange how we were able to understand him perfectly up until just very recently??"[/color]




"That's a certain relief, for I was beginning to wonder if I took a blow to the head, that I couldn't remember, from one of those earth elementals back there....."

He tightens then loosens his grip upon his blade, sending a prayer to Heironious before they opened the next door.....


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok is ready and nods to Trevor to check the door.

[sblock= s@s] Thanks i am trying to entertain but it is not at all me i'm getting pointers from Trouvere who is playing a worse talking dwarf in Urn your Pay[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (May 30, 2008)

Coraine said:
			
		

> "That's a certain relief, for I was beginning to wonder if I took a blow to the head, that I couldn't remember, from one of those earth elementals back there....."
> 
> He tightens then loosens his grip upon his blade, sending a prayer to Heironious before they opened the next door.....



As they reach the door, Kurt suggests "Maybe it was Ragnok who took the heavy blow to the head?"


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor tries with all his might to stop laughing long enough to inspect the door (that Ragnok indicated) for traps.  He fails, miserably, and chuckles to himself the entire time.....but checks anyway. 

Search: +8, Open Locks, if needed,: +13


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Tis nae time ta be'n onny. (ooc note: at this point i can't stop laughing.)"Tae 'orro oh tae ark temmle as 'rivin ye mad." Ragnok moves to open the door.

Translation


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

*Sorry for the delays...busy week. I should have the next post up tonight.*


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

ooc: no worries rhun i'll keep them busy trying to figure out what ragnok is saying till then lol


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

OOC:  Hey!  Rhun will be back tonight!  It could take us MONTHS to figure out Ragnok's speech!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 30, 2008)

*Coraine*

To Kurt and Trevor,"Hey, I think I caught the last part -- something about being driven mad -- do you think the priest got into his mind?"


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Hmm, no, I doubt that it would be anything so simple and straightforward to fix, Coraine.  Still, you want us to get a 'home exorcist kit' and see if that helps?"


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> To Kurt and Trevor,"Hey, I think I caught the last part -- something about being driven mad -- do you think the priest got into his mind?"



Kurt raises an eyebrow, and then turns to look studiously at the dwarf.  Pondering Ragnok's recent articulations, Kurt turns back to look directly at Coraine. "Get into what?" he asks rhetorically.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ragnok*

[sblock=ooc] don't see to many ooc's in those messages should i make a listen check for Ragnok???[/sblock]

ooc:*Ey' Rhun ye teter be'n onya's ay 'ack. Tae boyo's be'n 'esen 'ith mae wharf.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  I don't think that will be necessary.  The speech, or at least Trevor's, was done a normal volume out in the open.  But no hard feelings were intended.  Just pickin' on the new guy a little.   (We wouldn't bother with doing that if we didn't like you.  )


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ragnok*

ooc: I don't mind i don't know how Ragnok feels remember i'm still new at playing him and your probably right about the listen check with his helment on and him grumping about lossing the dark priest probably didn't hear you guys lol


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

heh heh heh, in that case, Trevor will be sure to say it louder next time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2008)

The heavy bronze door is latched with a massive lock. As Trevor begins to search the portal for traps, silvery runes suddenly flare into sight across the door, and a moment later the soldier is blasted by intense waves of cold that leave him frostbitten and shivering, barely able to remain on his feet.


*Trevor fails his search check (19 vrs DC 28), setting off a Glyph of Warding, and takes 26 points of cold damage (reflex save failed: 16 vrs DC17).

PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 04/30
Kurt 31/31
Coraine 36/36
Ragnok 41/41

Sorry again for the delay. Things keep popping up. *


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ragnok*

*"By Moradin's Great Bread,"*ooc: opps i mean"Tae 'aals tae be'n ackin ous." Ragnok says with a shiver. Extending his hand he says to Trevor,"Ere up mae laddie ana K'urt illn ye ight."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2008)

Kurt turns as he hears the trap activate.  See Trevor conscious and being helped up by Ragnok, he grunts quietly to himself before walking across to the unlucky Trevor and applying a charge from the wand of lesser vigor.
ooc: can't recall how many hps that cures...


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Thank you, Kurt, my Friend.  Your ministrations are always welcome.  And that you, also, Friend Ragnok, for the help getting me on my feet again.  That icy blast upset my equilibrium!"

[sblock=DM Rhun]OOC:  You know very well how dangerously low Trev's hp total is.  Depending on how effective Kurt's wand was, I may also want to take one of my last two doses of my Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Woah! Careful there, that looked quite dangerous.”_


OOC: _Lesser Vigor_ should cure 11 points at 1st level (10+CL, max 15; IIRC).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thanee is correct. 1 hp per round over 11 rounds, for a total of 11 hp per charge.

So one charge brings Trevor up to 15 hit points.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Thanks for getting me to 15, Kurt.  Trevor will go ahead and down a dose of his Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds that I paid minimum price for, so CL 5, for 2d8+5.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 1, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine tries his best to stifle the smile on his face after Kurt's comments.

While he waits for Trevor to finish inspecting the closed door for traps, Coraine's mind wanders back to the Augury room.

_"I should have crushed all of the bones and what-not, so that they wouldn't have been able to use them again._"  He thinks to himself.  _"Heironious will not be pleased with my actions so far today."_

[D]aa[/D]

He is lost in his thoughts as he sees the blue energies lash out from the warded door.

"By all that is holy!" He exclaims as he sees the glyph activate.  "Are you alright?"  He bends over Trevor and helps him to his feet.

After the others heal Trevor, Coraine begins again,"I'm glad you are okay, but I think your trap disabling technique could use some improvement -- is it now disarmed, or will that happen again if we open it?"

"Whatever is inside, must be of some import, as someone wouldn't go through the trouble to ward it if it weren't -- so we need to be on guard."


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "By all that is holy!" He exclaims as he sees the glyph activate.  "Are you alright?"  He bends over Trevor and helps him to his feet.
> After the others heal Trevor, Coraine begins again,"I'm glad you are okay, but I think your trap disabling technique could use some improvement -- is it now disarmed, or will that happen again if we open it?"
> 
> "Whatever is inside, must be of some import, as someone wouldn't go through the trouble to ward it if it weren't -- so we need to be on guard."



"Honestly, Coraine, I know not.  Usually, I think that such a trap is a one-shot deal, but in this accursed place, who can say for sure!  If there is still magic on the door, then Verdis should be able to sense it.  And as to your evaluation of my skills, I can't argue with what you say -- I never claimed to be totally above reproach.  If it would make you happier, I will gladly permit you to check the next door!"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Thanks for getting me to 15, Kurt.  Trevor will go ahead and down a dose of his Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds that I paid minimum price for, so CL 5, for 2d8+5.



Kurt silently holds up a hand to stop Trevor as he sees the results of his healing and Trevor reaching for a potion.    Kurt applies a further touch from the wand.
ooc: +11 hps


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor smiles at Kurt as he puts his potion away.
"Thank you, my friend!  I'll save this for another time.  Hopefully in the very distant future."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 2, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok eyes the bronze door, it must be something very important to be locked so." 'Uts tae arc 'riest do nae go tis 'ay. Nae e idd nae. Wae's shuid go 'acks." Ragnok puts his throwing hammer away and holds Norryjar with both hands and looks down the way the party came from after the battle with the dark priest."Itch aye tin?" Ragnok asks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Nay, I wish not to go another way, now that I have paid the price for going through this door!  Friend Verdis, can you sense any additional magics on this portal?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2008)

Verdis' sight detects no magic upon the door, and Trevor again searches it for traps, taking his time. After several minutes, he is fairly certain that no danger remains, and he turns his attention to the lock. The lock is complex, and takes several minutes to open, but eventually gives beneath Trevor's lockpicks. 

Pushing open the heavy bronze portal reveals a large, rough-hewn chamber that appears to serve as a crypt. Several large stone biers stand in the larger portion of the room, probably once used to prepare bodies. The eastern side of the chamber is lined with burial vaults, each sealed by a heavy bronze plud. A thick layer of dust lines the floor; apparently this place has not been entered for some time.

*
PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 26/30
Kurt 31/31
Coraine 36/36
Ragnok 41/41*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2008)

*Coraine*

Seeing the crypts, Coraine then understands the trap outside.

"Could these psycopaths really care for the sanctity of their dead _so_ much as to ward the door so heavily?"

He shakes his head.

"I don't like this one bit.  And I have severe reservations on any action, on our part, that is more invasive than trying to ascertain names on the coffins."


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I also have a bad feeling about this place, Coraine.  And another question occurs to me:  What if the portal to this room was so secure, not to keep things _out_, but to keep things _in_?!  This fear is at war in my mind against my greed, which tells me that at least some of these dead folk have probably been laid to rest with some very desirable relics of their lives."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 2, 2008)

Kurt scoffs at the concerns raised by Coraine and Trevor. "Nearly all societies find disturbing the dead to be distasteful," he starts. "So the trap is no surprise in limiting access only to those allowed. I would guess that the more 'worthy' are entombed here."

"What I can say is that if this is the resting place of the original inhabitants, then I have no qualms about disturbing their peace. Particularly if we obtain or learn something that can be put to use in the second purging of this place."

"Coraine, do you sense any specific evil here? If so, then we may have some spirits to deal with," the cleric says matter of factly, and obviously confident in his ability to deal with the situation.

"What about you, Verdis?" Kurt asks. "Any magical emanations that may guide our search?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock once more extends his senses to seek magical eminations. "I question your theory about keeping things in, many undead are immune or resistant to cold. I should think fire would have been a better choice. Of course given the elemental nature of fire these folk may have prefered not to use the power of a rival, so my arguement may be moot." Realizing that he is being less than helpful, Verdis focuses on the magic.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The warlock once more extends his senses to seek magical eminations. "I question your theory about keeping things in, many undead are immune or resistant to cold. I should think fire would have been a better choice. Of course given the elemental nature of fire these folk may have prefered not to use the power of a rival, so my arguement may be moot." Realizing that he is being less than helpful, Verdis focuses on the magic.



"Thank you, Verdis, for your always-valuable insight!  You have further muddied the waters of what was already a perplexing problem."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ragnok*

*"AH-ROOO!!,"* the dwarf sneezes upon entering the room."Sae, tis 'oitin ut _dust an the ded_ bees 'ere." Ragnok says wiping his nose with the back of his guantlet.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Verdis, when you extended your senses to check for magical emanations, did you sense any such on the biers?  If not, or perhaps, even especially, if so, should we continue our development in our newfound profession as graverobbers?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2008)

*Coraine*

The paladin focuses once again on the presence of evil -- he closes his eyes briefly then reopens them, viewing the room for the taint of evil.

Once finished, he frowns at Trevor's word.  "There is no honor in the robbing of the dead."

OOC: _Detect Evil _ on room, looking for sources and strengths of any signals beyond the baseline evil of this temple.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"What_ever_!  But, if it makes you feel any better, I'm none to keen on mucking around with the corpses of anyone so wicked as to be buried in this place."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2008)

"We've cracked the seal on this place," says Kurt. "So the responsibility falls to us to make sure it is safe to leave in this way."


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Very well, what do you propose that we do?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2008)

"We wait," says Kurt simply. "Until at least Coraine and Verdis report on their findings."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"*BAH!*" Ragnok says."Tae aten' eems miur an miur. Eyes 'ill do ines bay tae 'oar." He grumbles to himself as he draws ahammer and heads to the 'oar door.

ooc: don't like the way we are bunched up on the map will move to BN28 hammer in one hand Norryjar in the other.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Sounds good to me!  I was once known as a World Class waiter, able to do absolutely nothing for hours on end with the very best in the world!"

OOC:  Don't look now, Jerrand, but I was able to understand every word of your last post with no translation necessary!     Will the DM acknowledge this accomplishment by granting to Trevor 2 skill ranks in "Speak Ragnokian?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

[sblock=S@squ@tch]
Coraine brings his ability to detect evil into play, but doesn't detect anything stronger than the constant faint background of evil that seems to hang over the entire place.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Verdis]
Verdis again uses his ability to detect the presence of magic; he doesn't detect any magical radiance within the chamber itself. However, the warlock is quite certain that the bronze valves and the stone of the walls prevents him from detecting whether any magic lingers within the burial vaults.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2008)

*Coraine*

"I do not sense any sources of evil beyond the background level for this cursed place." He says to the others.

"Let us depart this place, and leave these lost souls to their endless suffering in their own personal hells."   

The paladin spits on the floor and heads towards the door.

OOC: that last line rhymed.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor, thankful for an excuse to leave the crypt, steps around the puddle of spit and follows Coraine with all due haste.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok will step out into the hall to give room to those leaving the room.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2008)

Kurt nods his head thoughtfully as he takes in Coraine's result.  But before he moves to leave, he looks across expectantly to Verdis.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock shakes his head. "Nothing on this side but I can't say what might be on the other side of all that bronze and stone."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Having decided not to disturb the rest of those that presumably lie within the sealed burial vaults, you move to leave the crypt. As you step into the corridor, you feel more than hear a low grinding sound thrum through the floor, as if heavy stone upon heavy stone were moving somewhere in the distance. It last for only a few moments, and then all is quiet once again.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"What in the Bloody Blue Blazes do you suppose THAT was??  Whatever it was, I'll wager that it bodes ill for us!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 6, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine looked around somewhat concerned.

"I would agree -- something that large moving in this place is surely a bad sign for us."

"I at least hope that was a piece of equipment, rather than a large creature....."

Once everyone has a moment to collect themselves,"Where to next?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2008)

*Verdis*

Whirling about as the noise starts but unable to find the source, Verdis becomes increasingly worried. "I think we should keep moving. I wonder if our friend the priest isn't doing something we'll regret?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

*Where to now?*


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC:  Honestly, I thik we've about run out of stuff on this level, except for a few loose ends that can be left for later.  I recommend that we go to BB 97 and head down the slope.  Someone feel free to contradict me, because I can agree to put off reaching a more dangerous level pretty much indefinitely!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

*There is the northwest side of this level you haven't explored.*


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 6, 2008)

*Ragnok*

ooc: what about the door at AZ/BA that looks closest and I'd      for anyone to get behind us if we go way over to the northwest

Ragnok is ready to find out what this dark priest is up to. He will be watching the walls ceiling and floor even more closely than he already has. If he sees anything amiss he'll warn the others immediately.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 7, 2008)

"The door around the corner?" Kurt suggests, refusing to speculate on the cause of the stange sound they have heard.  He then starts heading in the direction of the door.
ooc: door at BA35


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok steps into a place beside Kurt as he heads to the door.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor races up beside Kurt and falls into step.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2008)

*Coraine*

Quickly following the others, Coraine is lost in thought about what could have been the root cause of the vibrations.

Half in jest,"Ragnok, any chance your connection with the earth and stone gave you any inkling of what that was?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking his accustomed place at the rear of the group, Verdis follows, keeping a wary eye out for pursers.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 8, 2008)

*Ragnok*

" Mae leec 'as guid 'as yers. Ana dae 'ave hive toos 'ah jest 'ike yers." Ragnok also answers in jest pointing to is steel incased feet. "Nae kin tel 'othin tae eyes seas tae stone." he says with a very serious and worried look on his face.

[sblock=ooc] look on his face= can't spell exspersion right now lol[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2008)

*Coraine*

Quietly, the paladin smiles and shakes his head,"Maybe I should have kept those bones and trinkets in the augury room to help decipher what he says....."

Louder, so that all can hear,"Let us find more evil-doers that can be put to the blade, I grow restless in this evil place, and idle hands are tools of devils...."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor sighs heavily and says, "Unlike _SOME_ people around here, I happen to enjoy being alive, and I would like to keep doing it for as long as possible.  However, as much as I hate to admit it, you're right, Coraine."  Trevor sighs again.  "No sense putting off the inevitable!  Let us quickly find a foe to thrash!"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2008)

*Dara*

_“This place truely looks deserted. Not much of a surprise, since we broke the power of the earth temple, whoever remained here will surely have looked for a more secure place to stay. Let's see the rest of this and then move on to the next.”_


OOC: "expression"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC: Again I have to apologize for the delays guys...I had to take a sudden business trip on Friday, and it left me with lots to catch up on. I am going to try to get your next IC post up tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

After Trevor carefully checks the door for traps, you enter the chamber beyond. It appears to have once been an extensive library, as evidenced by the charred remains of books and litter of broken bookshelves and benches. Scraps of torn and burned scrolls and other writings are tossed here and there amidst the wreckage.

-MAP-


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2008)

*Coraine*

"Too bad all these books have been burned -- it might have told us something about the residents..... Of course, it probably wouldn't tell us anything new."

Turning to the warlock,"You see anything magical in this place that might still be of value?"
As he waits for a response, the paladin begins to mull over the unexplored sections of this floor.

"If I remember correctly, I think we have to head back to the other side of the Earth Temple next."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2008)

Kurt nods silently in understanding. "Lead on!" he commands.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor goes where indicated, scanning the area just ahead of the party for traps, danger, or other anomalies as he goes.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Yes, we havn't been to the far northwestern parts, yet. Let's see what's there before heading down.”_


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok pokes around a heap of burnt books with his axe for a minute. Then stomps off to the door to keep watch while the others search. They may catch him mumbling about "chookie 'eet" and " 'urnt 'ooks" as he passes by.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

As he continues to search through the mound of ex-books, Trevor says,"Has anyone else noticed that the very walls of this place seem to grumble slightly with a Dwarvish accent?  Very peculiar indeed!"


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Walls*

Grumble "unnie 'oges": grumble grumble "tink tae noin uch": grumble " 'eeds tae 'ind 'ark riest" grumble.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP30/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Yes, I agree.  Let's find the dark priest at once!  And I'm glad you found my remark funny, Ragnok, because I was only joking."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Looking over at Trevor, trying to hide his smile (would be easier if Ragnok had a longer bread). He gives a wink before saying,"Aey lad, tis 'unnie. Eyes nae tri tae 'ame, ut darvven 'umor be rye ane anna rith 'ones."

OOC: Forgot my LOL at the end of my last post here it is: LOL

OOC: And it seems you do speak Ragnokian.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2008)

*Coraine*

"Patience, friends.  The dark priest will be put to the sword in due time.  Let us wait until our warlock friend searches the wreckage for anything that might aid us in our pursuits."


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP30/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

ALL OOC:



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Looking over at Trevor, trying to hide his smile (would be easier if Ragnok had a longer bread). He gives a wink before saying,"Aey lad, tis 'unnie. Eyes nae tri tae 'ame, ut darvven 'umor be rye ane anna rith 'ones."




I thought I was learning to speak it, but "Eyes nae tri tase 'ame," and "rye anna rith 'ones," have me totally stumped.

Coraine:  Absolutely we will not move from this spot until our Warlock has completed his detection!  Sorry, never meant to make you think otherwise.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

ooc:Actually reading it I'm not remembering.... Oh wait got it.

ooc: Translation - "Yes lad, it was funny. I was trying the same, but dwarf humor be as dry as old earth bones."
I should have said 'owns for bones not 'ones sorry. Trying to stump you but have to keep pronucations close to actual words.

Ragnok Steps into the hallway drawing a hammer from his bandoler. He keeps watch down the hall.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

As Verdis searches through the burnt scraps of remains of the reading materials, he is dismayed to find most of them simply appear to be treatise and works on the ethos of chaos and evil. Topics are such things as double-dealing, self advancement, treachery, etc. He does find one interesting scrap displaying the "sacred" Earth Triangle; below the depiction are words indicating that a trial of earthy terror awaits the foolhardy below.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

Eeek!  Should we turn back now??  Nah, didn't think so!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Well, at least we know that these people deserve to be wiped out." He hangs on to the stuff on the 'trial of earthly terror' in case there are some clues we might be able to use. "Where to next?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP30/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

OOC:  Trevor stands ready to lead where he's pointed, or follow if someone else wants to lead.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

ooc:I say we finish off this level but ragnok is arguing with me on the subject he wants to go down to the next level.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

OOC:  If Trevor knows the way to the still-unexplored parts of this level, then he will begin leading in that direction, going slowly at first, until he is sure that the others are following him.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Trevor begins leading the way through the dimly lit, dank, echoing corridors of this level of the Temple dungeons, heading in a west-northwest direction toward the only remaining unexplored portion of this level.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok falls in beside Trevor warhammer in one hand Norryjar in the other." Mae 'ope tear bein ay wey 'own. Mae 'eet bein 'urtin rum all tae 'alkin."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Well, then, you'd better get Verdis to give you a foot massage, because we're not quite even finished with this level yet, and who knows how deep these villains have dug this place.  I'd lay good odds that it extends right down to the very fires of hell!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok smiles,"Tin 'ets bein ons ere 'ay. Eyes isin 'eeling abite chillees."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2008)

Kurt falls in behind Trevor and Ragnok.  He walks on in silence, pondering their activities of the day and his part in bringing Heironeous' will to bear on the inhabitants.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

In relatively short order, you find yourselves passing the chamber where you had previously heard voices, but when investigated found the room empty. You continue on past, rounding the corner to find yourselves in a long hall heading south. The corridor seems to be lined with gaol cells. Each iron-bound, hardwood door has a small barred window inset in it, and appears to be secured with a bar and large lock.

-MAP-


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

Trevor says to the others QUIETLY, "Think you that any people in the cells are possibly good, or even more evil that those in charge of this temple?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Coraine*

"I'm more than willing to peer into each of their souls to determine their guilt or innocence -- I cannot bear the thought of a good soul rotting in this foul place."

He grimaces quickly before it is replaced by a steely resolve.

He turns to Trevor,"With your help, I would like to see who are locked up in these cells."


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Certainly I'll help you, provided that your plan does not involve releasing any of the prisoners at this point!  We can talk to them through the grates, I suppose..."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2008)

Kurt says nothing and simply moves forward to the end of the corridor to stand guard.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

OOC:  Trevor will await Coraine's next action


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Let us find out first, whether there are any kept prisoner here at all, before we decide what to do with them,”_ Dara says, as she heads towards the first door. _“But if we come to that, I say, free them. Unless they look like bloodthirsty killers that will jump at our throats the moment the chains are loose.”_


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"That is exactly the difficulty, Dara!  For if they are indeed of a criminal bent, will they not lie to achieve their freedom?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC: What are the doors like?  Do they have grates on them to see inside?  Or must we open them to figure out who the occupants are?  If there is a grate or window, Coraine will use his detect evil ability from outside to study the occupant, if there is no window, he'll try the same thing and hope that it penetrates the door.  Starting on the top left door and working downwards.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ragnok*

Ragnok not one to discuss the finer points of good vs evil, walks down the hallway. He says in a deep growling voice,"Wear 'ere tae 'uts ana ends tae dis 'ark pace. Ana 'risoner 'onts vree spake ups. Willn' listn tae yas kase aforen' wes 'ets ye vree ere no." He speaks up into the barred windows as he passes.

ooc: move about 30' down the corridor want to see if it conents to the other.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

*I actually posted this last night, and it looks like EN World lost the post. Damn it.*

Peering through the iron grates of the doors, you note that each cell appears to be about eight feet by eight feet in dimesion, and they certainly don't look comfortable. Dirty straw covers the floor, sets of chains dangle from the walls, and a single small drain is set into the floor in the center of each cell.

Only the middle cell to the west holds anything beyond this: a small form, perhaps three and a half feet tall and fifty pounds in weight, is chained to the far wall. A sack is pulled over the form's head, obscuring any features, but it is surely a small humanoid of some type. You cannot tell from here whether it lives or not, as the form does not appear to be moving.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

Trevor translates:  "What my dour friend said is that we are here to put and end to this dark place, so anyone who wants to be set free should speak up and we'll listen to your case before we decide what to do."

[sblock=Jerrand]It scares me how easy it's getting for me to follow Ragnok's speech![/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ragnok*

[sblock=Leif]Want me to kick it up a notch. Then if you can translate that I'd really worry.[/sblock]

Ragnok gives the tall human a gruff look,"Taes 'huts eyes ceid."

ooc: guessing Ragnok cannot see through the grates he's above average in height for a dwarf but not super tall.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

*Verdis*

From the rear Verdis asks, "Can we make sure this prisoner is not evil before we attempt to free them? Our foes here are canny and well versed in deception." He extends his own senses to check the cells for magical traces.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Coraine*

Shaking his head at the condition the prisoner is in, he looks through the grate towards the unmoving form -- he closes his eyes briefly and channels his gift, freely given from Heironious, as he opens his eyes -- looking for any taint of evil radiating from the individual.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Coraine's divine vision detects no taint of evil on the captive.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

ooc: have you up dated the map still like to see if it conects and I'm almost finished reading the old thread starting on page one of this one soon


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

*I haven't updated the map yet. I generally have a hard time doing that while I'm at work.  Expect it this evening.*


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

ooc: Got ya so i'm not the only one at work trying to get alittle time away to post good to know, now I won't feel as dirty while I do it LOL


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Open?”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

The door is barred, and secured with a heavy lock.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Coraine*

"I do not sense any of the foul taint of evil on this one in there." He says motioning towards the door.

"It is only right to release him or her from these bonds so that another good soul is not lost to this foul place."

Turning to Trevor,"Can you pick this lock for us?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Certainly, Coraine!"  Trevor takes out his tools and first searches for traps on the lock, door, and surroundings (Search +8), and, if he finds nothing, proceeds to pick the lock (Open Locks +13).


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Robbely, sums peir sole 'ats tae's uss gonin' tae sack-revice."The dawrf notes remember the ritual the party saw at the earth temple."Tis e tae ownly peir sole 'ere?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

As he is picking the lock, Trevor says, "That's good thinking Ragnok!  I bet you're right, that these cells are for holding sacrifices.  I believe this is the only cell here that is occupied, but, presumably, there are also temples of fire, air, and water around here somewhere...."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Aye laddie, Tat 'revil 'wharf sae dat tae rir, wire, ana 'otter 'emples bein taegther ona 'ext 'evel." Ragnok gets a look of determination on his face."Eyes beina 'etin mae 'rother ifin 'e steals bein alivein bees tear." But the look on the dwarfs face betrays his doubts. He stands guard holding Norryjar in both hands firmly but his feet twitch like he's ready to be off.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"I know, Ragnok, one wonders how anyone can survive for long in this place.  But you must not give up on your brother!  We will find him!  And we will make those responsible pay dearly for what they have done to him."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

After making sure no traps await him, Trever goes to work on the lock. It doesn't take him long before the tumblers roll, allowing him to remove the bar and open the heavy portal leading into the cell.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Now, before we open this door, Ragnok and Coraine, get your weapons ready! I'll step back behind you guys, too!"


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Eyes 'ont tink dat bein 'essacary. Coriane all 'eddie bein seein tae 'avil ina 'e "ceid" tear uas nons." Ragnok points out. The dwarf keeps watch down towards the south.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

OOC:  Trevor catches the gist, at least, of Ragnok's words, and so moves his skinny butt out of the way to let the "tanks" proceed.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2008)

Kurt hears the commotion that indicates that the group has found something of interest.  He cranes his head to check it out for a few seconds before resuming his surveillance.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

While Ranok watches ahead, and Verdis keeps an eye behind you, the rest of you cluster around the unlocked cell that contains the small form hanging from chains against the cold stone wall.

-MAP-


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*New Map*

ooc:After looking around the corner and down the _NEW_ hallway. Ragnok will draw a warhammer and back up to J41. He's not very tactical but he ain't dumb either.

ooc2: thanks for the map update.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2008)

Kurt moves to K48 in order to keep watch.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: btw, did you ever explore the secret passageway that you found in the room whose door was ~ T31?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2008)

*Dara*

_“So, what are we waiting for?”_ Dara wonders, and pulls the door open.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock clutches his crossbow and watches passageway. "Well, what's happening up there?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: btw, did you ever explore the secret passageway that you found in the room whose door was ~ T31?




*I don't think a secret door was ever found. Don't be using any OOC knowledge here! *


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

Dara rolls her eyes that her male companions are all standing around the cell door, almost as if afraid to open it. The fearless young woman yanks the door opens and enters the gaol, approaching the small form. A quick shake of the humanoid ellicits a low moan but no other response; whatever or whoever the figure is, it is obviously unconscious.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 19, 2008)

As he hears the door to the gaol open, Kurt cranes his head back from his watch position to see if he can determine what the others have found.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I don't think a secret door was ever found. Don't be using any OOC knowledge here! *




The group left and camped/leveled up immediately after finding the concealed door without investigating.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162616&page=106&pp=15

Post 1581 from first thread:


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> While Trevor and Dara keep their positions in the hall, Coraine, Ragnok and Verdis begin looking for a concealed door. It takes several minutes, but eventually Ragnok's dwarven eyes spot a catch along the west wall. Triggering it, a portion of the stone wall pivots open, revealing a dark passageway beyond.
> 
> 
> *Don't forget that in addition to the occupants of this room, you also had a temple guard escape you prior to the fight with the elemental.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The group left and camped/leveled up immediately after finding the concealed door without investigating.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162616&page=106&pp=15
> 
> Post 1581 from first thread:




*Damn, you know more about my game than I do.  Good catch.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Damn, you know more about my game than I do.  Good catch.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2008)

_“The prisoner is unconscious. He's not in best shape, as it seems.”_


OOC: Good catch, indeed.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 19, 2008)

Kurt leaves his position of watch, making sure that the nearby Ragnok is aware of his departure, and moves back to the cell to investigate.  On seeing the state of the captive, he closes and investigates.
*(ooc: Checking for health and disease, Heal +12. Should Kurt determine that some curative magics would assist, he apply a charge from the Wand of Lesser Vigor)*


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ragnok*

ooc: nice catch s@s I missed that too. So much going on and all Otto ded, Trevor joining, everyone ready to lvl up bet that's where Romag escaped to. And who were the people arguing might need to acrane lock/spike that door after we investigate. I guess a tactically sound paladin doesn't forget potential threats, again nice.

Ragnok gives a nod to Kurt, letting him know his watching both directions now.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine follows Kurt into the cell, hand on his blade -- just in case.

"We come in peace -- are you in need of aid?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

OOC:  Trevor says nothing.  He has not been a member of this expedition from the beginning, so he certainly has no voice in whether the group's limited resources are so casually spent upon every injured waif that we find.  He merely shakes his head and leaves the room to watch the hallway with Ragnok.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

The small humanoid doesn't respond to Coraine's question. As Kurt examines him, he determines that the prisoner appears to be a badly beaten gnome. Although he has yet to remove the sack from the prisoner's head, the creature's build and skin certainly look like that of a gnome. 

A quick examination shows that the gnome has been beaten, tortured, and malnourished. Applying the wand, the gnome begins to come around after a few moments. A low, raspy voice comes from beneath the sack. "Huh? What's going on? Who is there?"


*Kurt, remember to remove 1 charge from Wand of Lesser Vigor.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Coraine*

The paladin removes the hood from the tortured creature.

"Glad to see you still among the living -- what brings you to be in such a horrid situation?"

OOC: Sense Motive check


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

The sack comes off to reveal the grizzled, craggy features of a middle-aged gnome, who has obviously been through a lot. His face is still bruised and bloodied, despite the healing received from Kurt. His deep blue eyes twinkle with life, though.

At Coraine's question, he shrugs, as best he can with his arms secured by heavy chains. "Well, truth be told, I am something of an explorer and treasure hunter. I came to this placing seeking lost valuables, but was unaware of this places nature. I thought I had merely stumbled upon some old ruins."

[sblock=For S@su@tch]
While it seems the gnome is telling most of the truth, Kurt gets the feeling that he may be leaving something out of his story.
[/sblock]

-MAP-


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ragnok*

As Trevor steps up beside Ragnok the dwarf gives the young human a questioning look and a move of his head in the direction of the cell. as if asking what did they find? 

ooc: Because if he did ask "Tae 'uts bein ina tear?" they may not understand lol


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"It looks like an injured gnome to me.  I guess they're nursing him back to health, but I'm not much of a nurse, so I thought that I'd come see what was going on out here."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ragnok*

"Ae 'nome ye sae?" ragnok looks surprised."Dis bein ae sekant 'ime wes esqued ae 'nome."
Ragnok wonders what the temple is doing capturing gnomes and dwarves or maybe it's just the earth temple that uses these races.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"When did you rescue a gnome before, Ragnok?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Coraine*

He looks at the gnome harshly.

"You are in no position to lie to us.  Please reconsider your tale and tell it to us true."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ragnok*

" 'Ut 'un," Trevor's question breaks Ragnoks' pondering."Bouts, ae sae tree 'eeks afore. Weeds esqued 'im 'rom tae oat louse, 'rom tae Axester."Ragnok says in a quiet voice.

ooc: hope that's right it was way back I may have read it three weeks ago lol.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Oh, I see," says Trevor, "Then it was quite awhile before we ran into each other in here?  No wonder I don't remember!"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2008)

Kurt's eyebrows raise in mild interest as Coraine castigates the gnome.  Leaving the paladin with it for the moment, now with his part done, Kurt steps outside and gestures for Trevor to rejoin them. "Someone will need to remove the chains," he suggests.
ooc: charge subtracted from wand.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

Trevor sighs and get out his tools.  "Very well, then.  I hope you know what we're doing by releasing him!

OOC:  Trevor sets about unlocking the chains.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2008)

As Trevor sets to work on the chains, the gnome frowns at Coraine. "Well, alright. Truth is, I knew this place was here. I wanted to sneak in and steal some loot from these cultists types. I didn't want you thinking I was some sort of thief, though."


[sblock=For S@squ@tch]
Coraine watches him closely as he speaks, and determines that the gnome seems to be telling the truth now.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2008)

The paladin's harsh glare turns to a smile.

"Although I do not look favorably upon theft, and I suspect you do not as well, for why else would you feel the need to lie about it?  I do, however, value honesty, and I thank you for telling us the real reason you are down here."

"Now, might I ask you how much of the area you had been able to scout before you were caught?  And, I would also like to know *how* you got caught, and by whom."


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

Trevor pauses in his work on the lock, waiting to see what manner of response the gnome give to Coraine's question.

OOC:  Trevor would just as soon keep him restrained until he proves himself, plus he's awfully axious to hear what intelligence the gnome is willing to share, which has distracted him from his task.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Now, might I ask you how much of the area you had been able to scout before you were caught?  And, I would also like to know *how* you got caught, and by whom."[/COLOR]




"I'm afraid I don't know too much," says the gnome. "When they caught me, they put that bag over my head and marched me in here. I didn't even make it inside. I was caught in the compound outside the Temple by a bunch of men dressed in black. I know we came down a long flight of stairs. And there was some discussion I overheard about either taken me to the Earth Temple or to something called the Greater Temple." The gnome shrugs. "I'm really not sure where I ended up."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2008)

"I think you were given to the Earth Temple."

"Now, we are going to release you from this prison.  You are free to go, however, I would counsel you to leave this place, for you may not be so lucky next time if you are caught."

Once the small gnome is out of their sight, he turns to the others,"I just remembered that secret passageway that Ragnok found in the room near here -- we should go see where that went."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

After asking for directions our of the place, the gnome bows, thanks you all for your assistance, and quickly heads out of the place.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2008)

*Coraine*

As he signals the rest of them to follow him back to the secret door room,"Let us not let our guard down -- although I did not sense the driving evil within that gnome, I would not be surprised if he attempted to ply his trade upon us."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Verdis*

"The secret passage sounds interesting. We found a useful hideout and a convenient back door last time we explored one."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 24, 2008)

"Aye, the secret door," Kurt agrees.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Yes, that sounds like a good plan to me as well."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sorry guys...I meant to post an IC update last night but I left my laptop at the office.*


Your group moves out, intent on exploring the secret passage your had found earlier. The stone halls are eerily silent as you walk, and the oppression hanging over the place doesn't seem quite as bad as it had during your previous explorations.


*Next real IC post will be tonight.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Will Wonders never cease?  It seems almost cheerful in this accursed place today.  Think you that our assault against the Temple of Earthen Evil has made such a difference in the atmosphere here?  I suppose that while this could indicate a weakening of the evil of the place, it could also signify that the same amount of evil is now more concentrated in a smaller area, which would seem to be the area to which we are headed.  Or, maybe I am altogether wrong about this?  Do our priest and holy warrior care to relate their more knowledgeable observations?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 26, 2008)

"Humph!" Kurt grunts quietly. "Don't be getting ahead of yourself there young Trevor, there is still a lot of 'the treatment' to be be metered out in these parts."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2008)

You easily find the secret door that you had previously discovered, and again trigger the catch that causes it a section of the stone wall to pivot. You enter a dusty, cobwebbed, ten foot wide corridor which turns south after a ways, and continue on. A path made of many heavy boots is easily seen in the dust on the floor.

Behind a heavy curtain on the east side of the passage, you discover a bedchamber, some ten feet wide and thirty long. There is a comfortable cot, two small table, three chairs, two unlit laterns, a small couch, a half-keg of lamp oil, a barrel half full of wine, some old clothing hung on pegs, an iron bound chest, and a pile of miscellaneous equipment.

Ragnok easily finds a similar secret door at the south end of the corridor.

-MAP-


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2008)

*Verdis*

The Warlock hangs back covering the rear while others inspect the bedchamber.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 26, 2008)

Kurt merely watches Trevor do his thing.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Humph!" Kurt grunts quietly. "Don't be getting ahead of yourself there young Trevor, there is still a lot of 'the treatment' to be be metered out in these parts."



Yes, you are right, Kurt, I shall remember where we are and what we are up against!  But now, I seem to have some duties before me."

Trevor inspects the room and its contents, saving the chest for last.  He looks the clothing over, checking any and all pockets for items, but, rather than simply thrusting his hand into a pocket, he'll feel the contours of the pocket first and try to determine what the contents may be before withdrawing them and looking them over carefully.  Trevor also inspects briefly all the other items, and moves them around a bit, to make sure that they are both what they appear to be and also that they are not concealing still more items.  If this search turns up nothing of note, he turns his attention to the locked, bound chest. [sblock=Trevor's search checks] 1d20+8 , here are three rolls: 15, 12, 22, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1640454/ [/sblock]

Trevor carefully checks for traps all over the chest [sblock=check for traps] 28 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1640457/ [/sblock], then he moves the chest a little, and only when he is convinced that there are no nasty surprises waiting for him, he tries to open the lock. [sblock=Trevor's skill roll] 1d20+13= 30! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1640458/  [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2008)

*Coraine*

"This is somewhat puzzling -- a bedchamber hidden by secret doors in an evil Temple?"  The young paladin scratches his head.

"Why would someone's quarters be hidden?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Most of the clothing is what most of you, even in your travel and battle-stained gear, would refer to as threadbare rags. The are thin and often patched, and nothing of value is found in their pockets.

The pile of equipment, though, seems to be at least some gear of average or better quality. A suit of studded leather armor, a shortsword, an empty backpack, an extremely sharp and well-balanced dagger with a hilt of carved ivory, several ten to twenty foot strands of silk rope, a thick blanket, a wineskin, and a crowbar all lie in the pile of equipment.

Trevor finds no traps or dangers on the chest, and manages to deftly unlock the thing in just a few seconds. Within are several small bags of coinage: hundreds of coppers and silvers, four score gold coins, and a dozen pieces of platinum. The are also two small, stoppered clay vials within.


*Loot Found
371cp
128sp
81gp
12pp
2 potions
Dagger w/ivory handle ?*


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3*

"Verdis or Dara, I believe that it falls more within your expertise to tell what is in these two clay vials.  Let's the rest of us gather as much of this coinage as we care to take with us.  Then we can continue our exploration."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 28, 2008)

After Coraine gives a casual once over of the equipment, he ponders something.

OOC: Is the equipment sized for a small creature, such as a gnome?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

*Human (Medium) Sized*


----------



## Legildur (Jun 29, 2008)

Kurt carries whatever is requested of him in the way of loot.

"Where next?" he asks.
[sblock=ooc]Can't seem to select a text colour on the new boards....[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Just point me in the right direction, and give me a shove! (gently, please?)"

[sblock=Legildur]text color works just like before if you do it manually:   [color = seclected color](no spaces of course) and [/ color] at the end of the vocalization.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dara*

_“I can look at these,”_ Dara says, fetching the two vials. _“I'm not that experienced in these matters, however...”_

_“When I got my orientation right, if we exit here...”_ pointing to the south _“...we should find the last unexplored bit up here around the corner,”_ continuing the gesture in a circular motion, westwards and then northwards. _“The way down was further to the south, I believe.”_


OOC: Spellcraft +6 (DC 25 to identify a potion).


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Trevor shrugs and starts moving in the direction indicated by Dara, then he remembers the clay vials and stops.

"Verdis, what do you say about the vials?  Let's finish up here before we go looking for _more_ trouble."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2008)

Verdis' abilities reveal that both the dagger and the potions radiate magic. Despite Dara's lack of experience, she manages to identify the potions as both being _Cure Moderate Wounds_.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Now satisfied that we are ready to proceed, Trevor begins moving as previously suggested by Dara.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Following Dara's instructions, Trevor takes up the lead, and the rest of the company falls into place behind the intrepid soldier.

You are greeted by a long, straight hall continuing on into the darkness ahead...


-MAP-


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  I can't seem to open the map this time.  Anyone else having similar difficulties?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

*It works for me...*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: It's working for me.

Looking down the straight hallway, the paladin urges the group to finish up the loose ends first,"If my directional sense is correct, this hallway should lead somewhere unexplored -- I think we should tie up our loose ends behind us before we proceed -- there is that door around the corner, and a hallway heading back to the southeast."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 2, 2008)

Kurt nods his head in agreement to Coraine's recommended course of action.
ooc: I thought I posted a similar recommendation about 6 hours ago... and noting that I too had no problems with opening the map. New bulletin board acting up?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2008)

*Verdis*

With uncharacteristic bravery Verdis says, "I'll just have a quick look down that passage and see if there is anything of note before we move on." He moves back to the unexplored passage (M51) lets the sunrod strapped to his crossbow shine back to the southeast. If he sees nothing of note he'll suggest the party continue north. 

OOC: No problem with the map for me...


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Trevor goes where indicated.  The map is working for me, too, now.  Not sure why it wasn't before.  I was on a diffferent computer then, but, hopefully, this is not an indication that my computer at home is sick again.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Trevor will go with Verdis to look down the passage to the SE (J48).  

Trevor quietly says, "Hey, felas, didn't you want to check behind this door?" (J 47/48) "Well, here we are.  No time like the present."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 3, 2008)

Trevor said:
			
		

> "Hey, felas, didn't you want to check behind this door?" (J 47/48) "Well, here we are.  No time like the present."



"Aye," agrees Kurt.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Trevor will go with Verdis to look down the passage to the SE (J48).
> 
> Trevor quietly says, "Hey, felas, didn't you want to check behind this door?" (J 47/48) "Well, here we are.  No time like the present."




"We definitely need to see who or what is behind that door.  You mind listening to the door to see if you hear anything?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Yes, I'll do it if you really want me to, but I must warn you about my 'tin ear.'  I think that you or Kurt would have much more luck with listening than I would.

OOC:  Nevertheless,  Trevor will give it his best shot!    
[Listen +0]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2008)

Coraine's expression changes momentarily into more of a puzzled look, before he realizes that his stereotype of Trevor was wrong.  The paladin had assumed that one skillful with their hands and locks were also quite deft with their ears and eyes. 

Shrugging his shoulders,"Well, I must apologize -- I had incorrectly assumed by your skill with locks and doors that you would be quite adept at picking out fine sounds as well --  perhaps I should give it an ear."

OOC: Listen Check *+1*


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"No apology necessary, Coraine.  In fact, I feel as though it is I who should apologize.  I only hope that you do not regret permitting me to join that group because of it."

[ooc:  Guess where Trevor's going to spend his skill points if we survive long enough to level-up again??!!]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2008)

The corridor running to the southeast appears to join with another corridor you had previously explored. Coraine listens at the door, but there is no sound to be heard from behind the wooden portal.


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Shall I open it, or is there some reason to wait?" Trevor asks in hushed tones.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 5, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Shall I open it, or is there some reason to wait?" Trevor asks in hushed tones.



"Open," mouths Kurt.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

*Verdis*

Verdis encourages Trevor with a nod as he tightens his grip on his crossbow and tenses for action.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Trevor proceeds to open the door and then immediately gets out of the more martial characters' way.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

A short passage and a few steep steps downward leads to what can only be a torture chamber. Lurid light from a flaming cresset and a glowing brazier full of hot coals reveals a room containing a rack, iron maiden, several cages, and all other sorts of unspeakable devices for inflicting pain.

A human male lies dead upon the rack, and another lies dead in a cage. The one on the rack appears to have had his throat slit, while a spear wound slew the one in the cage. The wounds look fresh; they couldn't have happened very long ago.


-MAP-


----------



## Legildur (Jul 7, 2008)

Kurt grimaces as he sees the sight.  Stepping forward, he administers the last rights with a generic ceremony befitting good folk of unknown deity. "Poor souls were probably from Nulb. At least their suffering is ended."

"Come on," he says, gesturing for the rest of the group to head back to the unexplored corridor they spied before.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Egad! What a horrid place.  I'm with Kurt, there's nothing more that can be done for these poor souls, and we do not want to disturb the room, lest it signal those responsible that we have been here."  Trevor follows Kurt's lead.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2008)

*Verdis*

With a shudder, Verdis agrees with the calls to move on. "Can we take the recent wounds as indication that are friend the priest of Earth is cleaning house before moving on? Perhaps he thought these poor souls might have had information that would be of use to us?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I think that it would be a mistake to assign a motive to these murders.  Who can fully understand the workings of such an evil and dastardly mind?  For all we know, they believed that they were instructed to kill these people by their wicked gods."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Whatever it was, that motivated them, it's not like we could do anything about it at this point... let's move on and see that next time we can.”_


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Agreed.  Whether we succeed or no, we can but try.  Lead on, Kurt the Intrepid!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2008)

*Coraine*

The paladin shakes his head as he sees the dead man lying on the rack.

"There is no honor in torture."

"Whoever committed this atrocity will be found and be judged for what they are -- a _murderer_."

He says a quick prayer to his patron, then removes both dead bodies from their original locations and places them on the floor and covers them with anything nearby in the room.  He says a quick blessing over them and then continues after the others.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 9, 2008)

Coraine said:
			
		

> "Whoever committed this atrocity will be found and be judged for what they are -- a _murderer_."



"Aye," agrees Kurt. "And they'll be receiving _the treatment_ in due course."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Hurrying after Kurt the Purger, you head north down the unexplored passage. After considerable distance the corridor turns east and ends in a shaft descending into darkness below. A metal staircase spirals around the shaft's outer perimeter, and although it has no railing, the steps themselves look quite solid.

*Have we lost Jerrand already?*

-MAP-


----------



## Legildur (Jul 9, 2008)

Kurt strokes his goattee as he peers down the stairs. "So, do we push on?" he asks quietly, conscious that his voice might carry down the stone stairs.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock takes out a fresh sunrod and lights it before mounting it on his crossbow. He drops the nearly spent one and says, "We've come this far, I say we press on."


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor watches in utter horror as Coraine tends to his grisly task. (See post #355.)

"Well, I'm getting out of here!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Have we lost Jerrand already?*



[sblock=Rhun]I've been wondering the same thing!  I think he must be away from home or having computer trouble or something, because I've sent him email to ask what's up but he hasn't responded yet.  Maybe we'll both hear something in a few days?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

*So are you heading down the stairs?*


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Yes, Trevor heads downward carefully, inspecting for traps/hazards as he goes.  (He's still paranoid, too, and will look backwards often to make sure everyone is still following him!)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Well, we could use these stairs or the other ones... so why not here,”_ Dara says and follows Trevor downstairs.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Honestly, I don't even know which stairs "these" are.  If someone has an opinion about our choice of route, this would be a good time to discuss the matter!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Verdis is for taking these stairs down. Of course, being last in line, he won't actually tread on them until most of the group has already had a chance to 'discover' any traps.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

The wily Trevor leads the way deeper into the depths of the Temple of Elemental Evil, followed by Coraine and Ragnok, Dara and Kurt, and with Verdis bringing up the rear. While Verdis sunrod provides enough light to see by, the darkness is still oppressive as you descend, each fall of your boots echoing eerily off the metal staircase. Around and around the diameter of the shaft you go, deeper and deeper...

*Next IC post should be up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

Eventually the staircase ends; how deep it has brought you, you can only guess. You pass under a narrow archway, carved with the various symbols of elemental evil, and find yourselves standing in a dark, dusty and cobwebbed corridor. The hall runs away from you to the southeast and southwest. Despite the hall's abandoned appearance, some traffic apparently moves through this place, as bootprints and other footprints mar the thick dust that layers the floor.

All is quiet as you stand considering your next course of action.

-MAP-


----------



## Legildur (Jul 12, 2008)

Kurt silently gestures to the right, for no clear reason, and then he makes the sign of Heironeous in preparation for what he believes lies ahead.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking his accostomed place at the rear of the group, Verdis tries to prepare for whatever new horrors await them in this terrible place.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

You enter a large chamber, some forty by fifty feet in size, which was evidently once used for new arrivals to be hosted to the delights of the Tempel. At least, that is what the murals on the walls depict. A few pieces of battered furniture - couches, chairs, and low tables - remain along the walls. In the center of the room is a shallow pool, its fountain now apparently stopped; an elaborate stone statue of a greataxe wielding minotaur sitting upon a throne decorates the fountain's center. Several skeletons and random bones and skulls lie about the place, human and humanoid, probably dating back to the Temple's sack by the forces of good. None of the many wall cressets are lit...no torches remain.

-MAP-


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2008)

Kurt grunts in satisfaction to see that this room at least, is empty.  Looking to Trevor, he silently gestures for the rogue to move forward to the door and carry out the usual routine.  Kurt himself moves into the room (F17).


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor applies his own version of "the treatment" to the door.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking a place at the entrance of the room, Verdis watches the hallway from which they entered. He can't quite shake the sensation that the minotaur statue is watching him while his back is turned.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara likewise stays near the entrance, watching the room from there.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine walks towards the middle of the room while looking at the murals with severe distaste.

Once near the fountain, he looks down into it, trying to determine if it still contains anything or is dry.  Then he looks at the minotaur statue, looking for any signs or sigils that would betray the allegiance of this creation.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

*Combat, SURPRISE ROUND*

As Trevor and Coraine move further into the chamber, Verdis' suspicions prove all too true. The statue suddenly issues a loud bellow and lunges forward, slashing its massive axe down on the paladin. Though Coraine's armor takes the blunt of the blow, he feels flesh and muscle tear beneath the enemy's blade, and stumbles from the force of the powerful creature's strike.


*
Somehow, everyone of you failed the DC15 spot check that would have clued you in to the minotaur being a living creature.

Minotaur - Greataxe vrs Coraine 28 (success), damage 21

PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 30/30
Kurt 31/31
Coraine 15/36
Ragnok 41/41
*

-MAP-


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

*Combat, Round 1 - Partial*

Trevor tries with all his might to recover from the shock of the group being attacked by the minotaur, and he tries to move so that he can flank the monster, since it is preoccupied with attacking Coraine. Unfortunately, as he learned from his encounter with the ogre's, trying to sneak behind such a beast isn't worth the possible attack, so instead he dives straight in, slashing the brute with his sword.

The minotaur turns its ire on the soldier, obviously angered by the wound, and chops powerfully with its axe. The blow strikes true, and is a most savage one, nearly putting Trevor down. Somehow, despite the bloody wound and strength of the hit, the soldier remains on his feet...

Seeing the serious blows handed out by the Minotaur, Verdis feels no need to move closer. He lobs and eldritch blast, striking the creature with a ball of arcane energy.

The paladin's heart raced as the adrenalin coursed through his veins -- the blow from the greataxe was mighty, and he didn't think he could survive another. Looking around the room, he saw no other option but to get out of range of the wicked blade. His shield and sword poised in a defensive stance, he steps shakily backwards and then channels the divine power of his Lord to heal him of his wounds.

Knowing from prior experience with the ogre that the minotaur needs to be taken down fast, and being unable to reach Coraine, Kurt closes quickly with the beast, using whatever cover he can, and lashes out with his longsword. The blade strikes, cutting through grey studded leather armor and the beast's thick hide, but doing little damage to the brute besides further enraging it.

"Gah!" cries Ragnok, charging forward, axe held high overhead. "No be likin' me cows wid axes! I likes dem cookin'o'er da fir!" The axe tears deep into the minotaur, spray blood, but doesn't put the creature down.

Dara rushes forward to aid her companions, but slips on a splatter of Coraine's blood, and almost goes down right in front of the great brute. Still, she manages to maintain balance, but her attack is spoiled.



*

22 Trevor - 5' step, longsword vrs Minotaur 27 (success), damage 9
20 Minotaur - greataxe vrs Trevor 26 (success), damage 22
17 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs Minotaur 21 (success), damage 10
17 Coraine - 5' step; lay on hands for 12 points
12 Kurt - move, longsword vrs Minotaur 17 (success), damage 5
8 Ragnok - charge action, 2 pt. power attack vrs Minotaur 17 (success), damage 16
5 Dara - move, falchion vrs Minotaur "1" (failure)

PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 08/30
Kurt 31/31
Coraine 27/36
Ragnok 41/41


NPC Status
Minotaur -40
*


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP26/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor tries with all his might to recover from the shock of the group being attacked by the minotaur, and he tries to move so that he can flank the monster, since it is preoccupied with attacking Coraine.  Regardless, he attacks the monster with all of his might.

Attack (not adjusting for flanking attack) :  27
Damage :  9
Invis Castle Roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1662997/

Just in case Trev can get a flanking attack, here's the extra d6 for damage: 2

OOC: I can't access the attached files in the thread, so I'm using Trevor's caracter sheet on my home computer.  This may slow things down wile I'm at work, FYI.  I'll attach Trev to an email message, so hopefully I'll be able to get by with that while I'm at work.  I have now adjusted Trev's RG page to eliminate the attachment and make it more usable. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1663000/


----------



## Legildur (Jul 15, 2008)

Knowing from prior experience with the ogre that the minotaur needs to be taken down fast, and being unable to reach Coraine, Kurt closes quickly with the beast, using whatever cover he can, and lashes out with his longsword.
ooc: should anyone need saving, then Kurt will invoke Sacred Purification (swift action) to heal 1d8+2 hps
ooc2: I'll be away for a few days without Internet access.  Please NPC as required.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2008)

*Verdis*

Seeing the serious blows handed out by the Minotaur, Verdis feels no need to move closer. He lobs and eldritch blast (1d20+9=21) striking the creature with a ball of arcane energy (2d6+1=10).

OOC: Spot check +1 equals 30% chance--no surprise that Verdis missed the Minotaur being real.  I should really put some ranks into spot next level since he is often watching for trouble from behind...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2008)

OOC @ rhun: Would Coraine be able to tell if the creature had reach?  i.e. could strike past 5'?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC @ rhun: Would Coraine be able to tell if the creature had reach?  i.e. could strike past 5'?





*Absolutely.

ALso, sorry for the delays...it seems like EN World is back to running as slow as ever at certain points, which limits my posting ability.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2008)

*Coraine*

The paladin's heart raced as the adrenalin coursed through his veins -- the blow from the greataxe was mighty, and he didn't think he could survive another.  

Looking around the room, he saw no other option but to get out of range of the wicked blade.

His shield and sword poised in a defensive stance, he steps shakily backwards and then channels the divine power of his Lord to heal him of his wounds.

OOC: Total defense, 5' step to K17, use Lay on Hands on self for all 12 hp.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2008)

ROUND 1 UPDATED ABOVE (Post 383)


-MAP: End of Round 1 / Start of Round 2-


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2008)

*ROUND 2 - COMPLETE*

Trevor is staggered, the blood from his wound coursing down his face from a nasty cut across his forehead. His military training takes over, and his defensive posture is unwavering, yet he can muster no more courage to face the beast at the moment.

With two of the warriors having withdrawn from his immediate reach, the minotaur bellows and turns his axe upon Kurt. The axe leaves the cleric bleeding and gasping for breath, but fails to take him out of the fight.

Another blast of eldritch energies leaps from Verdis' hand to strike the savage beast, staggering him.

Having healed himself some, Coraine rushes back into the melee, but his blade is turned by the minotaur's armor.

Kurt thrusts his own blade ahead, and grins at it sinks into the chest of the brute, cutting armor, hide and piercing heart to kill the massive beast. The minotaur bellows one final time and collapses to the ground in a heap.

The battle is over.


*

22 Trevor - withdraw
20 Minotaur - greataxe vrs Kurt 19 (success), damage 15
17 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs Minotaur 22 (success), damage 10
17 Coraine - move, longsword vrs Minotaur 16 (failure)
12 Kurt - longsword vrs Minotaur 26 (success), damage 9
8 Ragnok - 
5 Dara - 

PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 08/30
Kurt 16/31
Coraine 27/36
Ragnok 41/41


NPC Status
Minotaur DEAD
*


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

[sblock=Editing Titles]I also thought that you couldn't edit titles at first, but here's how you do it:  Press the Edit button for the post.  Then, when the screen comes up to edit the post, don't do that, but instead Press Edit AGAIN.  Then you'll be able to edit the post's title, as well as the body of the post.  I found that trick just by being so d***** stubborn, I guess.[/sblock]

Trevor is staggered, the blood from his wound coursing down his face from a nasty cut across his forehead.  His military training takes over, and his defensive posture is unwavering, yet he can muster no more courage to face the beast at the moment.

OOC:  Trevor Withdraws from Combat as a Full-Round Action to avoid any AoO, his idea being to get free of the fight so that he can drink from his healing potion next round. (Ending up in 17G)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2008)

Kurt grimly sets about taking the minotaur down.  Now that he is committed to the battle, taking the beast down fast is the best chance they have of surviving the wicked axe.
*ooc: Rhun, I think you posted up the wrong map for the end of round 1?*


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2008)

*the map*

Also, I don't see Trevor anywhere on the map.  Did you use some new code for a "T"?  hehehe


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2008)

*Oops! That was a map from the Omega game...correct map should now be posted.*


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, thanks.  got it now.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

OOC: Should we post an action or wait for the Minataur first?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2008)

*Go ahead and post an action...I don't know that I'll get an IC post up before Monday. The next two days are pretty busy for me.*


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP18/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor greedily drinks a dose of his potion of Cure Moderate and has 10 of his missing hp restored.  (Assumed minimum necessary CL for potion)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1676743/


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

*Combat is over; round 2 updated above.*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Verdis*

"What was he doing in the fountain? Taking a bath? Gods, I hate this place." Verdis checks his crossbow and watches behind in case the sounds of battle attacked any notice.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP18/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

[sblock=Rhun]In your status update, you didn't include Trevor's new hp total after his potion (see post 399).  No biggie, since the fight's over, but I didn't want you thinking that T only had 8 hp, in case we have another melee before he can be healed.[/sblock]

Trevor approaches the formerly fearsome brute and looks for anything of value.  After checking its person, Trevor will look around the rest of the room.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

*OOC for Leif: I wasn't sure you still wanted to use the potion, or wanted to see if Kurt could heal you...not sure what spells he has left for the day.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2008)

*Dara*

_“How could we possibly miss that... unbelievable.”_ Dara wonders, as she looks at the fallen minotaur.


OOC: Sorry for the recent inactivity, should be better now.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP18/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Rhun said:


> *OOC for Leif: I wasn't sure you still wanted to use the potion, or wanted to see if Kurt could heal you...not sure what spells he has left for the day.*




Rhun:  Ok, that works for me!  But what says Kurt?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC for Leif: I wasn't sure you still wanted to use the potion, or wanted to see if Kurt could heal you...not sure what spells he has left for the day.*



*ooc: without checking, about 2 Cure Light Wounds (spontaneously cast), 4 turn undead attempts (to power the the 1d8+2 healing), and then the wands of cure light wounds and lesser vigor.*

Kurt cleans his blade roughly before sheathing it.  Looking around, he mentally notes the condition of his comrades.  "How by Heironeous did we miss that thing when we walked in?" he asks as he invokes Heironeous' Sacred Purification (1d8+2 hps to everyone) and then draws the wand of lesser vigor from his belt and immediately commences to apply it before the minotaur's death bellow draws more trouble.
*ooc: One charge for Trevor, +11 hps*


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP30/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Thanks, Kurt!"

OOC:  that put Trev over the top!  You could have saved the cure light, but thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

Kurt's ministrations heal the worst of the groups hurts, leaving everyone feeling much recovered from the bite of the minotaur's axe.

Closer examination reveals why the creature was so hard to detect. Though he was sitting in the open, the dim light combined with the brute's grey-dyed armor and the layer of dust that the beast appears to have covered himself in, he looks as if made of stone...well, not so much close up, but from a distance, he certainly looked like a statue. Since the minotaur carries nothing of value (none of you are large enough to wear its armor or wield its axe), you turn your attention to the rest of the chamber.

The water in the pool is about a foot deep, and quite stagnant. The stone throne is the only feature of interest, and when Trevor searches it, he finds a small leather bag hidden underneath. Within the bag is a handful of ornamental gemstones; a half dozen purplish violines, three milky hyalines, an orange flecked sunstone, and a dozen agates of different varieties.


*
Kurt uses Sacred Purification, healing everyone 10 hit points and costing 1 turn undead use. He uses one charge from the Wand of Lesser Vigor on Trevor.


PC Status
Dara 29/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 29/30
Kurt 26/31
Coraine 36/36
Ragnok 41/41


Loot Found
20 gems, worth approximately 10gp each
*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

*-map-*


----------



## Legildur (Jul 31, 2008)

Kurt walks across and pats Trevor on the back for his good work.  He then gestures towards the door with his hand, suggesting to the group that they continue their explorations while they have the initiative.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 1*

Just as Kurt gestures to the door, you hear the jingle and clank of arms and armor from behind you. You turn, just as a large group of men-at-arms, clad in chainmail, with shield and longsword, and surcoats of utter black, charge in from the northern corridor. Only a moment later, a ten foot section of the stone wall to the east slides open, and another group of similarly dressed warriors rush into the room.

A voice bellows from behind the initial wave of troups to the east. "Slay the infidels. For our glory, and the greater glory of the Temple!"

"Only 16 of you guards?  You'd better call for some backup quickly then!" says Trevor gleefully. The Aerdian moves north to engage the foe, plunging his sword through the abdomen of the first of the black-clad guardsmen, dropping the man to the ground.

Despite Trevor's words, the guards press into the room. One moves into the chamber, immediately distiguishable by the trio of red skulls stitched upon his cloak. He points a finger at your group and commands the men to attack, even as he hurls a dagger with his free hand; the blade catches Coraine unprepared and offguard, and sinks deep into the paladin's shoulder, piercing through a joint in his armor.

More of the guards rush into the room behind the apparent commander. One slashes at Coraine with his sword, but the blade is deflected by the paladin's armor. Another guard moves through the crush, slashing a deep cut into Trevor's side. Another attacks Dara, but his blade is turned by her fine mithril shirt. One moves, pushing past Trevor, and the rogue takes advantage of this to open a bloody wound across the man's hip; ignoring the wound, the guard attacks Verdis, but the shallow wound his blade leaves upon the warlock's body is little more than a scratch.

Angered by the leader's sneaky attack, but having no easy way to reach him, Coraine decides to cut his way through to the man. His longsword strikes the nearest guard, wounding the man through his chainmail armor.

"It never rains, it pours," grumbles Verdis as he steps back and fires the crossbow in his hands at the nearest attacker. Unfortunately, his foot slips in the blood on the floor from the previous battle and his shot goes wild. 

_“Uh, oh.”_ Stepping away from the nearest guard, Dara invokes a spell to provide her with additional protection in the coming battle.

Kurt steps behind Coraine and heals the paladin. "Pull back against the wall!" he calls to the others, worried that they will be surrounded.

Guards continue to pour into the room. Several engage Dara, and despite her mystical protections still manages to score a flesh wound upon the woman. One assaults Trevor, but the wily soldier avoids the guard's weapon.

Ragnok roars a battlecry, and charges forward heedlessly, Norryjar raised above his head. The guard calmly waits for the dwarf, though, and sidesteps his savage strike at the last minute.

*
No surprise; round 1 begins!

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - move, longsword vrs G1 19 (success), damage 16; AoO vrs G4 23 (success), damage 6
(Note to Leif: You forgot Trevor's sneak attack damage, which applies when attacking a flat-footed opponent)
21 Guard g - move, dagger vrs Coraine 27 (success), damage 14
20 Guard b - move
19 Guard h - move
18 Guard c - move, longsword vrs Coraine 14 (failure)
17 Guard 7 - move, longsword vrs Trevor 26 (threat), confirm crit 11 (failure), damage 9
17 Guard a - move, longsword vrs Dara 14 (failure)
17 Guard 4 - move (provokes AoO from Trevor), longsword vrs Verdis 15 (success), damage 2 (3-1DR)
16 Coraine - [NPCing] longsword vrs Gc 18 (success), damage 5
16 Guard 8 - move
15 Guard 1
14 Verdis - 5'step, crossbow vrs G4 10 (failure)
14 Guard 5 - move
13 Dara - 5' step, cast shield
13 Kurt - 5'step, spontaneously cast cure light wounds (dropping ?), healing Coraine for 10 points
11 Guard d - move
10 Guard f - move
10 Guard 2 - move, longsword vrs Dara 24 (threat), confirm 20 (failure), damage 4
06 Guard 3 - move, longsword vrs Dara 7 (failure)
05 Guard 6 - move, longsword vrs Trevor 11 (failure)
03 Ragnok - charge action, 2 pt. power attack vrs Gd 14 (failure)
03 Guard e


PC Status
Dara 25/29; shield for AC22 r1/30
Verdis 20/22
Trevor 20/30
Kurt 26/31
Coraine 32/36
Ragnok 41/41

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 -16; unconscious


Guard 4 -6






Guard c -5

[/sblock]

-MAP (Updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Uh, oh.”_

OOC: Dara will cast _Shield_ (no ASF) and probably make a 5-ft. step to get out of any threatened zones prior to the spellcasting, but since quite a few guards are acting before her, maybe she needs to move (Tumble, only if necessary).


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor strikes at the nearest foe with his longsword:
to hit = 19, damage = 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1682673/ 

"Only 16 of you guards?  You'd better call for some backup quickly then!" says Trevor gleefully.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

[sblock=For Leif]
Trevor was at 8 hit points. Kurt used _sacred healing_ to heal 10 points, which brings him to 18. Then he used a charge from the _wand of lesser vigor_ to heal 11 points, which brings him to 29.

And he didn't have to use his potion. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Leif]
> Trevor was at 8 hit points. Kurt used _sacred healing_ to heal 10 points, which brings him to 18. Then he used a charge from the _wand of lesser vigor_ to heal 11 points, which brings him to 29.
> 
> And he didn't have to use his potion.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun]Yeah, I had the 8 and the 18 right.  Somehow, I got my wires crossed and thought the next addition was 14 instead of 11.  Sorry 'bout that.  It's been fixed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

*I'm waiting on Scotley to post...if I don't see something by this afternoon, I'll NPC Verdis.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2008)

OOC: Just delay him after Kurt. Doesn't change much (only Guard 5 can then act before him) and he has more time to react.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

*Verdis*

"It never rains, it pours," grumbles Verdis as he steps back (H20) and fires the crossbow (1d20+9=10) in his hands at the nearest attacker (4). Unfortunately, his foot slips in the blood on the floor from the previous battle and his shot goes wild. 

OOC: Sorry, I was waiting to see where the enemy would move before acting. How tall are the ceilings in here?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

*OOC: The ceiling is around 30' high in this chamber.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

*Legildur's around, isn't he?*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2008)

Kurt steps behind Coraine and heals the paladin. "Pull back against the wall!" he calls to the others, worried that they will be surrounded.
*ooc: Yeah, still, here, was just waiting to see how things panned out before posting. 5ft step to I22 and spontaneously casts Cure Light Wounds on Coraine to heal 1d8+4 hps.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 2*

Trevor slashes at one of the guards, but his blade misses his mark. Realizing that holding the corridor has become Untenable, he steps back toward his companions.

The commander cries out to his men. "Surround them. Cut them down!" He moves to engage Ragnok, and finds a chink in the dwarf's plate armor, scoring a bloody wound on his flesh. "Surrender, intruders, and I will see that your deaths are swift!"

Steel on steel rings out, echoing within the large stone chamber as the Temple guards attempt to surround you. Dara, Trevor and Coraine all dodge and parry skillfully; Coraine finds himself in a bad position, flanked by a pair of the guards, and a moment later one of their blades opens a wound along his arm. Trevor too finds himself surrounded, and suffers another wound as he fights for his life against one too many foes.

"By the blade of Heironious -- you will NOT prevail!" shouts the paladin before his blade slashes out in a wicked arc at the wounded guard before him, taking the man down. He shouts to Ragnok -- "Stand shoulder to shoulder with me once more, my friend, and let us put down these fools for their corrupt lives and bereft souls!"

Not likly the way this battle is shaping up, Verdis falls back, climbing straight up the wall, before tossing an Eldrich Blast at a guard. The man is staggered and burnt by the blast, but remains on his feet.

Another guard circles around Trevor to strike at Dara, but her mystic protections keep his blade from finding flesh.

Seeing how Trevor will need some help soon enough, Dara tries to remain calm and focus on cutting herself through to him with powerful swings of her falchion, while keeping a defensive stance to hold out longer against these overwhelming odds. The guard before her skillfully avoids her swings, smiling all the while.

With a critical eye, Kurt laments thir current tactical positioning, but nonetheless lends his sword to the battle. He scores a hit upon his target, opening a wound across the guards shoulder.

Guards surge around Ragnok, attacking the dwarf. One seems much more skilled than the others, and his longsword slices another wound across the dour dwarf's body. Despite his wounds, Ragnok manages to slash one of the guards with his axe before stepping back to form up with Coraine.

The last of the guards sheaths his blade and unlimbers the crossbow on his back, his eyes locked on the wall-climbing Verdis.



*
Round 1 complete above.

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - [NPC] longsword vrs G7 10 (failure); AoO vrs G8 15 (failure)
21 Guard g - move, longsword vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 8
20 Guard b - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 10 (failure)
19 Guard h - move, longsword vrs Dara 18 (failure)
18 Guard c - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 11 (failure)
17 Guard 7 - longsword vrs Trevor 12 (failure)
17 Guard a - 5' step, [flanking Coraine] longsword vrs Coraine 25 (success), damage 5
17 Guard 4 - 5' step, [flanking Trevor] longsword vrs Trevor 18 (failure)
16 Coraine - 2 pt power attack vrs Gc 18 (success), damage 11
16 Guard 8 - move [provokes AoO from Trevor], longsword vrs Trevor 22 (success), damage 7
14 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs G4 16 (success), damage 7
14 Guard 5 - move, longsword vrs Dara 21 (failure)
13 Dara - combat expertise [2], draw falchion, 2 pt power attack vrs G2 8 (failure)
13 Kurt - longsword vrs Ga 18 (success), damage 6
11 Guard d - 5' step, longsword vrs Ragnok 10 (failure)
10 Guard f - 5' step, longsword vrs Ragnok 21 (success), damage 10
10 Guard 2 - longsword vrs Dara "1" (failure)
06 Guard 3 - longsword vrs Dara 16 (failure)
05 Guard 6 - move
03 Ragnok - attack Gd 17 (success), damage 10
03 Guard e - sheaths sword, draws crossbow


PC Status
Dara 25/29; shield for AC22 r2/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 20/22
Trevor 13/30
Kurt 26/31
Coraine 27/36
Ragnok 23/41

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 -17; unconscious
Guard 2
Guard 3
Guard 4 -13
Guard 5
Guard 6
Guard 7
Guard 8
Guard a -6
Guard b
Guard c -16, unconscious
Guard d -10
Guard e
Guard f
Guard g
[/sblock]

-MAP (Updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2008)

*Coraine*

"By the blade of Heironious -- you will NOT prevail!" shouts the paladin before his blade slashes out in a wicked arc at the wounded guard before him.

He shouts to Ragnok -- "Stand shoulder to shoulder with me once more, my friend, and let us put down these fools for their corrupt lives and bereft souls!"

OOC: Power attack guard "C" for 2 pts --   +7 to hit _+1 Longsword_, 1d8+6 dmg


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2008)

*ooc: Kurt dropped Comprehend Languages in order to spontaneously cast Cure Light Wounds on Coraine. I'll wait until Kurt's initiative to decide on action, but if you want an action, he will most likely either help fill the line with his sword and shield, or will take on any of the guards that attempt to flank them.  Hopefully Trevor and Verdis will pull back.*


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC:  Rhun, please npc Trevor for the moment.  I'm having transient computer difficulties.  Computer is working now, but I'm totally confused about what's going on.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2008)

*Dara*

Seeing how Trevor will need some help soon enough, Dara tries to remain calm and focus on cutting herself through to him with powerful swings of her falchion, while keeping a defensive stance to hold out longer against these overwhelming odds.


OOC: Combat Expertise +2; Power Attack +2; Draw Falchion; Atk +1 Dmg 2d4+7 Crit 18+ vs. Guard "2"; if he falls, 5-ft. step into that guard's square. If Verdis has dropped "2" already, 5-ft. step there and attack "4" instead.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2008)

*Verdis*

Not likly the way this battle is shaping up. Verdis falls back to G24 and then moves 10' up the wall before tossing an Eldrich Blast (1d20+9=16) at a guard (4). 

OOC:damage (2d6+1=7)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

Legildur said:


> *I'll wait until Kurt's initiative to decide on action, but if you want an action, he will most likely either help fill the line with his sword and shield, or will take on any of the guards that attempt to flank them.  Hopefully Trevor and Verdis will pull back.*





*Leg, you're up!*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2008)

With a critical eye, Kurt laments thir current tactical positioning, but nonetheless lends his sword to the battle.
*ooc: attacks guard a. Longsword +8 for 1d8+3.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 3*

Trevor realizes that he is in a horrible position, wounded and surrounded on all sides. Still, if he and Dara could cut down some of their foes, that might help things out quite a bit. Spinning back and forth warding off attacks, the soldier plunges his blade deep into the chest of one of the guards, instantly dropping the poor soul to the floor.

The commander pursues Ragnok, and again manages to draw the dwarf's blood. The melee continues to swirtl around the party, with Trevor taking another wound, and even Kurt coming under attack from the guard he had wounded.

Coraine continues pressing the wounded guardsman before him, knowing well the benefit of reducing the enemy's numbers as quickly as possible. The guard cries our in pain as the the paladin's blade tears through his chainmail, and a moment later is crumples to the ground.

Verdis is less worried about the crossbow being aimed at him, and more worried about Trevor's situation. The warlock tosses another eldritch blast, injuring another guard, but not taking him out of the fight.

Dara moves to aid Trevor, but between staying on the defensive and her slow, savage strikes, her foes seem to be able to avoid her attacks.

Kurt grimaces as his studied eye watches the battle around them, cursing Trevor's isolation. "Dara! Pull back!" he calls as he attacks the guard sandwhiched between he and Dara. The man is caught off guard by Dara's movement, and his distraction costs him his life as the cleric of the Shining One plunges his blade through the man's spine.

Ragnok growls savagely. "Taste dwarven steel!" he cries, swinging his axe. This time Norryjar strikes true, opening a gash across the commander's thigh.

The guard with the crossbow fires, but Verdis scrambles out of the way just in time and the bolt clatters off the stone wall of the chamber.



*
Round 2 complete above.

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - [NPCing] longsword vrs G2 27 (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 18
21 Guard g - 5' step, longsword vrs Ragnok 24 (success), damage 6
20 Guard b - longsword vrs Coraine 15 (failure)
19 Guard h - longsword vrs Dara 13 (failure)
17 Guard 7 - 5' step, [Flanking Trevor] longsword vrs Trevor 22 (success), damage 4
17 Guard a - 5' step, longsword vrs Kurt 8 (failure)
17 Guard 4 - longsword vrs Trevor 16 (failure)
16 Coraine - [NPCing] longsword vrs Gd 20 (success), damage 7
16 Guard 8 - [Flanking Trevor] longsword vrs Trevor 18 (failure)
14 Verdis - [NPCing] eldrtich blast (ranged touch) vrs G5 26 (success), damage 6
14 Guard 5 - 5' step, [Flanking Dara] longsword vrs Dara 20 (failure)
13 Dara - 5' step, falchion vrs G8 15 (failure)
13 Kurt - longsword vrs Ga 27 (threat), confirm 22 (critical); damage 18
11 Guard d - 
10 Guard f - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 14 (failure)
10 Guard 2 - 
06 Guard 3 - longsword vrs Dara 23 (failure)
05 Guard 6 - move, longsword vrs Kurt 8 (failure)
03 Ragnok - [NPCing] waraxe vrs Gg 20 (success), damage 13
03 Guard e - crossbow vrs Verdis 17


PC Status
Dara 25/29; shield for AC22 r3/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 20/22
Trevor 09/30
Kurt 26/31
Coraine 27/36
Ragnok 17/41

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 -18; unconscious
Guard 2 -18; unconscious
Guard 3
Guard 4 -13
Guard 5 -6
Guard 6
Guard 7
Guard 8
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -17, unconscious
Guard d -17, unconscious
Guard e 
Guard f
Guard g -13
[/sblock]

-MAP (Updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2008)

Dara continues to attack the nearby guards while keeping an eye on their moves and defend herself against them as good as possible.


OOC: Combat Expertise +2; Power Attack +2; 5-ft. step towards Trevor; Atk +1 Dmg 2d4+7 Crit 18+ vs. Guard "8".


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2008)

OOC:  Rhun, my issues have been resolved.  Saw the map.  Wow!  I'm glad you were npc'ing Trevor!  Nice crit, too.  If you don't mind finishing out this fight (which might be his last, I guess) in Trev's driver's seat, by all means continue.  But if you've gone as far as you're prepared to go, then --- I'M BAAACK.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2008)

Kurt grimaces as his studied eye watches the battle around them, cursing Trevor's isolation. "Dara! Pull back!" he calls as he attacks the guard sandwhiched between he and Dara.
*ooc: Longsword +8, 1d8+3 vrs guard 'a'. Alternate - if guard 'a' is down, or Ragnok takes another hit, then Kurt will cast CLW (last one) on Ragnok (taking a 5ft step to avoid AOO if required).*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 4*

Trevor was beginning to dislike the adventurer's lifestyle. Since joining up with this group, he had seen his life flash before his eyes several times, and this fight was no different. His myriad of wounds ached and stung, but he knew if he didn't fight he really would die. Stepping between his foes to put his back to the wall, the soldier slashed low with his blade as he moved, taking one of the guard's legs off at the knee.

"You dirty dwarf," calls the commander, agry at being injured. The man sent his sword against Ragnok in a quick series of attacks, and as they parted from the exchange the dwarf was bleeding from yet another deep wound.

Coraine engages another of the guards, but is unable to penetrate his foe's defense.

Despite Dara's horrible positioning, surrounded by foes, not a single one seems able to break through the combination of her magic and skill to score an actual hit upon her body.

Stepping another few feet up the wall, Verdis continues to try and help Trevor with another Blast of his arcane power, but he fails to hit.

One guard, attacking from behind, finally overcomes Dara's defenses, and his blade strikes her solidly.

Dara stays on her course to avoid getting hit and try to score a lucky hit on her own, stepping up behind the guard pressing Kurt. He sees her move out of the corner of his eye, and steps away from her deadly strike.

Kurt growls quietly as a guard closes on him. Torn between dealing with the immediate threat to himself or saving the heavy hitting dwarf against the leader, Kurt opts for the latter and drops his sword, draws a wand and gives Ragnok a touch up.

The guard nearest Kurt grins as the cleric drops his sword, and tries to sheath his own sword in The Purger's body. Kurt's easily blocks the weapon with his shield.

Feeling slightly better, Ragnok slashes and cuts with Norryjar, and the guard commander is left with another deep gash.

The guard with the crossbow looses another bolt, and this one grazes the warlock'a arm. Despite his fiendish resistance to weapons, Verdis is left with a shallow but bloody wound.



*
Round 3 complete above.

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - [NPCing] 5' step, longsword vrs G4 24 (success), damage 9
21 Guard g - longsword vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 10
20 Guard b - longsword vrs Coraine 20 (failure)
19 Guard h - [flanking Dara] longsword vrs Dara 17 (failure)
17 Guard 7 - [flanking Dara] longsword vrs Dara 14 (failure)
16 Coraine - [NPCing] longsword vrs Gf 16 (failure)
16 Guard 8 - [flanking Dara] longsword vrs Dara 15 (failure)
14 Verdis - eldritch blast (ranged touch) vrs G8 10 (failure)
14 Guard 5 - [flanking Dara]longsword vrs Dara 25 (threat), confirm 14 (fail), damage 8
13 Dara - 5' step [flanking G8], falchion vrs G8 16 (failure)
13 Kurt - drop sword, draw wand, wand of cure light wounds on Ragnok, healing 7 points
10 Guard f - longsword vrs Coraine 11 (failure)
06 Guard 3 - 5' step, longsword vrs Dara 9 (failure)
05 Guard 6 - longsword vrs Kurt 14 (failure)
03 Ragnok - waraxe vrs Gg 28 (success), damage 10
03 Guard e - crossbow vrs Verdis 18, damage 5 (6-1DR)


PC Status
Dara 17/29; shield for AC22 r4/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 15/22
Trevor 09/30
Kurt 26/31
Coraine 27/36
Ragnok 14/41

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 -19; unconscious
Guard 2 -19; unconscious
Guard 3
Guard 4 -22, unconscious
Guard 5 -6
Guard 6
Guard 7
Guard 8
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -18, unconscious
Guard d -18, unconscious
Guard e 
Guard f
Guard g -23
[/sblock]

-MAP (Updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC:  Somebody pass me the popcorn while I watch you guys fight for your lives. hehehe  And, while you're up, Rhun, sport me another brew, would ya?


btw: Trev does a WHOLE lot better as an npc than I ever manged him!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: You are more than welcome to take him back...Ive got enough NPCing to do!


----------



## Legildur (Aug 5, 2008)

Kurt growls quietly as a guard closes on him.  Torn between dealing with the immediate threat to himself or saving the heavy hitting dwarf against the leader, Kurt opts for the latter and drops his sword, draws a wand and gives Ragnok a touch up.
*ooc: drops sword (free/no AOO), draws wand of Cure Light Wounds (move/no AOO), expends charge to cure Ragnok (not sure how much it cures?)*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2008)

*Dara*

Since it works out well enough for now, even though she causes little damage among the guards, Dara stays on her course to avoid getting hit and try to score a lucky hit on her own.


OOC: Combat Expertise +2; Power Attack +2; 5-ft. step to H19; Atk +1 (+3 when flanking) Dmg 2d4+7 Crit 18+ vs. Guard "8".


----------



## Legildur (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Since it works out well enough for now, even though she causes little damage among the guards, Dara stays on her course to avoid getting hit and try to score a lucky hit on her own.



ooc: But at least you are tying them up for the moment!  They're 6 down from 16, and we're 0 down from 6, morale will soon be an issue.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: Of course, that was the whole point, to give Trevor some breathing room. The "horrible positioning" was quite on purpose.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2008)

*Verdis*

Stepping another few feet up the wall, Verdis continues to try and help Trevor with another Blast (1d20+9=10) of his arcane power, but he fails to hit.

OOC: Rhun, I'll have limited opportunity to post at best until Friday.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+10,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor, feeling bulletproof again now that he put down yet another temple guard who menaced him, quickly surveys the room to see where he can best help next round.  (OOC:  Not Trev's turn, so no action.  Just thoughts to let everyone know that I'm back and ready to go.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2008)

*Coraine*

His righteous fury being partially sated by the blows of his lord's blade, the young paladin continues to purge the room of evil, while keeping an eye on his wounded dwarf friend.

Coriane knew that the dwarf would need some help against the so-called ringleader of this band, and was doing all in his power to free himself up.

OOC: Attack Guard 'F", 2 pts into power attack.  +7 to hit with longsword, 1d8+6 damge.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Legildur said:


> *ooc: drops sword (free/no AOO), draws wand of Cure Light Wounds (move/no AOO), expends charge to cure Ragnok (not sure how much it cures?)*





*Wand of Cure Light Wounds heals 1d8+5 (based on the fact that Craft Wands requires a minimum caster level of 5...I'm not sure if that is the way it is supposed to work, but that's my ruling!*


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

*OOC:  Wands*

I agree with your logic, Rhun, except for one thing:  The crafter of a wand can set the CL for the wand at any level he chooses, UP TO AND INCLUDING his current level, as long as it is high enough to cast the spell in question.  So, it is possible to have a CL1 wand of Cure Light Wounds.
Please disregard this.  What I MEANT to say was that obviously the wand in our party is CL35. YEAH, that's the ticket!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 5*

Trevor, feeling bulletproof again now that he put down yet another temple guard who menaced him, turns his attention to the only guard in easy reach. With the guard distracted by Dara, the soldier plunges his blade into the man's back, dealing a serious wound, but not dropping him. 

Though bleeding from two axe wounds, the commander can also see well the extent of Ragnok's injuries, and continues his assault, hoping to drop the dwarf despite Kurt's healing. The longsword finds its mark, and Ragnok staggers from yet another wound.

One guard steps around Coraine, scoring a shallow wound upon the paladin's person as he does so. Another guard engages the now unarmed Kurt, but the cleric is adept with his shield, and uses it to block the man's attacks. Just to the north, a third guard pursues Trevor, chopping at him with a longsword like he was firewood needing to be split. The agile soldier dodges out of the way at the last moment, avoiding harm.

His righteous fury being partially sated by the blows of his lord's blade, the young paladin continues to purge the room of evil, while keeping an eye on his wounded dwarf friend. Coriane knew that the dwarf would need some help against the so-called ringleader of this band, and was doing all in his power to free himself up. He aims a viscious, powerful blow at the nearest guard, but the man sidesteps the strike.

Despite the wound that Trevor inflicted, one guard continues his strikes against Dara, taking advantage of his companions' presence. He weapon misses the skilled barbarian, though, as do those of his companions.

Verdis launches another blast of arcane power in an attempt to aid Dara, and strikes one of the men engaged with her. Unfortunately, the blast doesn't seem to do much damage.

Dara continues her routine, but the guards continue to avoid her slow, powerful strikes.

Kurt continues to keep Ragnok propped up, and preventing either Coraine or Ragnok being flanked as best he can. "Best you can do, boy!" he taunts the guard trying to hit him. "The might of Heironeous will see you dead within the minute!," he adds as he deflects another blow with his mithral shield.

The guard standing before Coraine tries to take advantage of the paladin's attack on the commander, but is unable to find an opening.

The other guard fighting Kurt, obviously insulted by the cleric's words, growls and slashes, and in his fury his blade finds its mark, opening another wound upon the Purger.

Ragnok savagely attacks the commander, but the blood on his hands causes his weapon to slip, and he nearly loses his grip on Norryjar.

The guard with the crossbow apparently now has his range down, as another of his bolts finds Verdis, sticking into the warlock's calf.


*
Round 4 complete above.

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - [Flanking G8] longsword vrs G8 19 (success), damage 14 (8+6 SA), 5' step 
21 Guard g - longsword vrs Ragnok 24 (success), damage 8
20 Guard b - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 21 (success), damage 4
19 Guard h - 5' step, longsword vrs Kurt 16 (failure)
17 Guard 7 - move, longsword vrs Trevor 19
16 Coraine - longsword vrs Gf 17 (failure)
16 Guard 8 - [Flanking Dara], longsword vrs Dara 16 (failure)
14 Verdis - eldritch blast (ranged touch) vrs G5 21 (success), damage 4
14 Guard 5 - [Flanking Dara], longswrod vrs Dara 18 (failure)
13 Dara - combat expertise [2], power attack [2], falchion vrs G8 16 (failure)
13 Kurt - Wand of Cure Light Wounds on Ragnok healing 5 points
10 Guard f - longsword vrs Coraine 11 (failure)
06 Guard 3 - longsword vrs Dara 9 (failure)
05 Guard 6 - longsword vrs Kurt 20 (success), damage 6
03 Ragnok - waraxe vrs Gg "1" (failure)
03 Guard e - crossbow vrs Verdis "20" (threat), confirm 15 (failure), damage 4(5-1DR)


PC Status
Dara 17/29; shield for AC22 r5/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 09/30
Kurt 20/31
Coraine 23/36
Ragnok 11/41

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 -20; unconscious
Guard 2 -20; unconscious
Guard 3
Guard 4 -23, unconscious
Guard 5 -10
Guard 6
Guard 7
Guard 8 -14
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -19, unconscious
Guard d -19, unconscious
Guard e 
Guard f
Guard g -23
[/sblock]

-MAP (Updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

[sblock=OOC]Rhun:  "Facing" is not absolutely clear on the map.  I'm figuring that Trevor was facing to the east, and #8 is facing to the south, towards Dara.  If that's not the case, I may need to make adjustments to this action.[/sblock]

Trevor turns 90 degrees to his right as he takes a five foot step backwards to the west, and sneak attacks #8 as he does so.
To Hit = 17
Dam = 8 + 6
possible sneak attack against temple guard #8 (1d20+8=17, 1d8+3=8, 1d6=6)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2008)

Leif said:


> Ooops, Trev is +10 to hit with his sword, not +8, so the attack should be a 19.
> Ooops again, this may not be the case --every time I add up the bonus to hit, I get +8.  Help, Rhun?




OOC: You are actually +8 with the sword.  [+3 BAB, +3 STR, +1 (sword), +1 WF(longsword)]


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: You are actually +8 with the sword.  [+3 BAB, +3 STR, +1 (sword), +1 WF(longsword)]




Darn, that's what I thought.   (Appropriate changes have been made)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

*Also, for all intents and purposes, there is not "facing" in D&D. Your PC is actually facing every direction at the same time. So terms like in front and in back are only for flavor.*


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Ooc*

...and, don't forget, for sneak attacks too!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

Leif said:


> ...and, don't forget, for sneak attacks too!




*OOC: Probably why they changed it to sneak attack from "backstab!"*


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Ooc*

Cool.  Then next time Trev wants to do a sneak attack, he'll sneak up IN FRONT of someone! hehehe


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

*S@s, please see update IC post/map above, and let me know if you want to change Coraine's action, or continue with the attack on the leader.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *S@s, please see update IC post/map above, and let me know if you want to change Coraine's action, or continue with the attack on the leader.*




OOC: Coraine will continue to attack guard "f", hoping to drop him in one blow, so that he can move in and help ragnok next round.  Hopefully Kurt can keep him alive with his wand a little longer....


----------



## Legildur (Aug 7, 2008)

Kurt continues to keep Ragnok propped up, and preventing either Coraine or Ragnok being flanked as best he can. "Best you can do, boy!" he taunts the guard trying to hit him. "The might of Heironeous will see you dead within the minute!," he adds as he deflects another blow with his mithral shield.
*ooc: Applies wand of CLW to Ragnok.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 6*

Not knowing what else to do, Trevor presses his attack against the guard in front of him. Slipping a bit on the ubiquitous blood in the room, Trevor is not able to do his best with this strike, and his blade rings of the foe's shield.

The commander takes advantage of Norryjar slipping in Ragnok's hand to strike yet another solid blow against the dwarf. Only by the grace of the gods and Kurt's divine channeling does Ragnok remain standing. "Ha, you should have surrendered, you fools!" cries the man. "I shall use your skulls to decorate my chambers..."

Steel continues to ring as the fight continues, the temple guardsmen attacking the lot of you. Still, in the next few seconds your company holds their own, suffering no further wounds.

Coraine continues his assault against the nearest guard, but a bead of sweat dripping from his forehead into his eye spoils his aim, and his longsword cuts nothing but air. The guard on the other hand, takes advantage of this, and his blade cuts deep across the paladin's stomach, opening a bloody wound.

Not liking the fact that the guard with the crossbow has now wounded him twice, Verdis changes targets. His power crackles through the air, striking the man and causing him to cry out in pain.

Dara adjusts her position, swinging her falchion powrfully as she goes, but again her blade misses the mark.

Kurt spits on the guard that struck him and sneers triumphantly. Once again he ignores the threat posed by his attackers and heals Ragnok with the wand.

The guards engaged with Dara pursue her, striking ineffectually at her defenses. Without the benefit of flanking her, they appear to have an even harder time scoring a wound.

One guard steps around behind Kurt, but the cleric is still able to avoid the man's strikes. Seeing this move, Ragnok disengages from the commander, and aims a savage blow at the man behind The Purger. Norryjar cleaves into the man's head, splitting it like an overripe melon.

The final guard fires another bolt at Verdis, but the warlocks attack had spoiled his aim, and the missile misses Verdis by nearly a foot.

*
Round 5 complete above.

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - longsword vrs G7 16 (fail)
21 Guard g - longsword vrs Ragnok "20" (threat), confirm 18 (fail), damage 8
20 Guard b - longsword vrs Coraine 10 (fail)
19 Guard h - longsword vrs Kurt 7 "1" (fail)
17 Guard 7 - longsword vrs Trevor 10 (fail)
16 Coraine - PA[2] longsword vrs Gf "1" (fail)
16 Guard 8 - [Flanking Dara] longsword vrs Dara 12 (fail)
14 Verdis - eldritch blast (ranged touch) vrs Ge 25 (success), damage 6
14 Guard 5 - [Flanking Dara] longsword vrs Dara 10 (failure)
13 Dara - CE[2], PA[2] vrs G5 12 (fail)
13 Kurt - wand of cure light wounds on Ragnok, healing 6 points
10 Guard f - longsword vrs Coraine 23 (success), damage 11
06 Guard 3 - 5' step, longsword vrs Dara 18 (fail)
05 Guard 6 - 5' step, [flanking Kurt] longsword vrs Kurt 18 (fail)
03 Ragnok - 5' step, PA[2] waraxe vrs G6 23 (success), damage 19
03 Guard e - crossbow vrs Verdis 11 (fail)


PC Status
Dara 17/29; shield for AC22 r6/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 09/30
Kurt 20/31
Coraine 12/36
Ragnok 09/41

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 -21; unconscious
Guard 2 -21; unconscious
Guard 3
Guard 4 DEAD
Guard 5 -10
Guard 6 -19, unconscious
Guard 7
Guard 8 -14
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -20, unconscious
Guard d -20, unconscious
Guard e -6
Guard f
Guard g -23
[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Not knowing what else to do, Trevor presses his attack against the guard in front of him (#7).  Slipping a bit on the ubiquitous blood in the room, Trevor is not able to do his best with this strike (16 to hit) but he hopes that will be sufficient. (Damage = 10 1d20 8=16, 1d8 3=10)

Summary:  To Hit = 16, dam = 10


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 8, 2008)

@Rhun: Coraine was attacking guard 'F', not the leader type who is attacking Ragnok.

Berating himself slightly at his awkward lunge last round, Coraine regroups and reaches down within himself to channel a small portion of Heironious' power.

His eyes glow slightly as he brings his shield up to parry the guards sword, while thrusting his own sword straight at the man's chest.

OOC: Smite Evil against Guard 'F', +12 to hit, 1d8+8 damage, 2/3 smites remaining


----------



## Legildur (Aug 8, 2008)

Kurt spits on the guard that struck him and sneers triumphantly.  Once again he ignores the threat posed by his attackers and heals Ragnok with the wand.
*ooc: applies wand of CLW to Ragnok.
If the CLW is not particularly productive, I'll reserve the option to exercise a free action for the Sacred Purification to help everyone out - need to keep Ragnok standing!
Also, if Ragnok or Coraine adjust south, Kurt will also 5ft step to follow to maintain the current formation to prevent flanking.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> @Rhun: Coraine was attacking guard 'F', not the leader type who is attacking Ragnok.





*OOC: You know, I have the OOC actions correct, just not the IC statement...don't know what I was thinking. Sorry! I'll get the IC comments adjusted.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Dara*

OOC: Dara 5-ft. steps to G20 and attacks Guard 5 now (since he is clearly the most dangerous!!). Same way as before (PA2; CE2).

@Leif: That 5-ft. step back last round was no good idea, looking at the attack rolls... two 16s which would have been both 18s (and probably hit) with flanking from the two of us...


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanee said:


> @Leif: That 5-ft. step back last round was no good idea, looking at the attack rolls... two 16s which would have been both 18s (and probably hit) with flanking from the two of us... [/size][/color]



[sblock=Thanee]yeah, that's a recurring theme in my life... [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 7*

Trevor again attacks his opponet, this time feinting a thrust at the guard's heart and instead slashing down toward his thigh; Trevor's blade opens a deep cut in the man's flesh, but the wound is not quite enough to take him out of the fight. The man looks for a moment as if he is considering fleeing, but he dives back in at Trevor, his blade skittering off of the soldier's armor.

The commander pursues Ragnok, and smiles as he sees the dwarf kill one of his men. He immediately strikes, taking advantage of the slight opening that is made as Ragnok tugs his blade free, and slides his longsword through armor, flesh and bone. The dwarf's eyes flutter and he falls to the dusty, bloody floor. "I've failed ye, me brudder," he whispers, and then is quiet.

Coraine suffers yet another wound as he battles the Temple guards, and the loss of blood is beginning to takes its toll upon him. Another guard steps around Kurt, and knifes his blade in under the cleric's shield, tearing a gash down his side.

Fed up with getting shot at, Verdis hurls another blast at the crossbowman. He is heartened by his success as he sees the man grunt and fall, crashing to the ground in heap.

"No!" cries Coraine, seeing his brave dwarven companion fall. The palsdin calls out to his god as he steps toward the leader."Heironeous, by your name, guide my blade to justice!" Coraine feels the power of the Shining One fill his body and channel into his blade as he swings his sword. The commader puts his own blade up to block the strike, but the power of Heironeous is too much; Coraine's sword blasts through the man's parry and continues on, cutting across his shoulders to severe the man's head. It goes bouncing across the cold stone floor, leaving a splatter of blood in its wake.

As the melee continues, hardly any of the guards take immediate note of their commander's fall, engaged as they are. Dara and Trevor continue to dance away from the blows of the enemy, even as they rally for their own strikes.

Dara's falchion finally makes full contact with her foe, cutting through chain and leathers, and deeper. The blades cuts deeply into the man's chest, cleaving ribs and lungs and heart, and slaying him outright.

Kurt groans as Ragnok goes down, but he is loathed to use his special abilities just yet. Instead, he applies the wand of CLW to Coraine. Some of Coraine's wounds mend back together, but the paladin is still quite wounded.

Angered at the fall of his commander, the guard nearest Coraine strike the paladin a solid blow, and more of the holy warrior's blood splatters to the ground.



*
Round 6 complete above.

OOC: So far this round, the rolls have kind of went against you...sorry.
OOC2: Actually, it looks like things may have balanced out!
OOC3: Legildur, I had Ragnok attack the guard instead of the leader because he had a much better chance of dropping him in one attack (which he did). I felt that the greatest threat to the PCs isn't the leader himself, but the number of enemies, so anything to reduce th amount of opponents is beneficial to you.


Initiative Count
26 Trevor - longsword vrs G7 19 (success), damage 11
21 Guard g - 5' step, longsword vrs Ragnok "20" (threat), confirm 26 (critical), damage 15
20 Guard b - longsword vrs Coraine 22 (success), damage 4
19 Guard h - 5' step, longsword vrs Kurt "20" (threat), confirm "1" (failure), damage 6
17 Guard 7 - longsword vrs Trevor 18 (failure)
16 Coraine - 5' step, smite evil, longsword vrs Gg 31 (threat), confirm 29 (critical), damage 24
16 Guard 8 - 5' step, longsword vrs Trevor 12 (failure)
14 Verdis - eldritch blast (ranged touch) vrs Ge 29 (threat), confirm 12 (critical); damage 14
14 Guard 5 - longsword vrs Dara 16 (failure)
13 Dara - falchion vrs G5 17 (success), damage 14
13 Kurt - wand of cure light wounds vrs Coraine, healing 5
10 Guard f - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 20 (success), damage 9
06 Guard 3 - longsword vrs Dara 14 (failure)
03 Ragnok - [UNCONSCIOUS]
03 Guard e -


PC Status
Dara 17/29; shield for AC22 r7/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 09/30
Kurt 14/31
Coraine 04/36
Ragnok -4/41; unconscious

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 DEAD
Guard 2 DEAD
Guard 3
Guard 4 DEAD
Guard 5 DEAD
Guard 6 -20; unconscious
Guard 7 -11
Guard 8 -14
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -21, unconscious
Guard d -21, unconscious
Guard e -20, unconscuous
Guard f
Guard g DEAD
[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2008)

*Verdis*

Fed up with getting shot at, Verdis hurls another blast (1d20+9=29) at the crossbowman. He is heartened by his success. 



[sblock=OOC]How bad is this guys touch AC? crit check (1d20+9=12) For damage (4d6+2=14) the dice are 4,6,1,1 so 11 if normal or 14 if crit. Pretty lame extra damage for a crit, but I'll take what I can get. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor again attacks G7, this time feinting a thrust at the guard's heart and instead slashing down toward his thigh.
Attack=19
Damage=11
1d20+8=19, 1d8+3=11


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> [sblock=Thanee]yeah, that's a recurring theme in my life... [/sblock]




Don't worry. I just found it kinda funny (unlike those crits rolling in on us right now... *eek*). 

Bye
Thanee[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

*FYI: I'll be away from my PC until Sunday evening, so I'll probably get the rest of this round up, then. But that should give everyone a chance to post.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara continues to attack the nearest guard ("G5") in the same way (PA3; CE2)... hoping that the luck hasn't completely lost them after seeing the somewhat devastating effects of the recent blows on her allies.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 9, 2008)

*Coraine*

OOC: I had just typed up a great post and ENWorld goes and loses it. sonovabiatch.  So, basically, 5' step to Gg, smite evil +12 to hit, 1d8+8 damage.  

well, since Rhun is out until Sunday, I will probably have time to recreate a portion of it....


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2008)

Kurt groans as Ragnok goes down, but he is loathed to use his special abilities just yet.  Instead, he applies the wand of CLW to Coraine.
*ooc: Rhun, why on earth wouldn't Ragnok have attacked the leader? He was already severely wounded, and obviously causing grief for Ragnok?*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2008)

<bump>


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  _Is That A Light Up Ahead??_ (at the end of the tunnel)

Trevor says, "Be of good courage, Comrades!  We're halfway there!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

*I'll get an IC post up today...just been a little busy the last couple of days, and combat posts always take the most time. *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 8*

"Don't you even _think_ of running away from this fight!  I'll let you know when I'm finished with you!"  Having said this, Trev again attacks, but only succeeds in a chunk of wood from the guard's heavy shield.

As combat continues, Coraine wards off another sword blow on his shield, and Kurt takes suffers another glancing blow which leads his bleeding from yet another gash. Trevor too takes another wound, and staggers on his feet, ready to fall to the ground.

The scene around the young paladin still moved in slow motion. His blade's momentum on the killing stroke sent him almost doubling over, and he quickly tried to regain his balance and bring the tip of his blade up and off of the stone floor. Blood dripped from the length of the blade, and Coraine said a quick prayer to his Lord for his aid in his darkest hour. Still resolved to the fact that he was to meet up with his Lord sooner, rather than later, Coraine turned to face the guard that had been skewering him all along. Calling once more upon the might of Heironious, he lunges forwards once again, and plunges his sword into the man's side. The guard gasps and groans, but maintains his footing.

Seeing Trevor's need, and quite safe now in his position high up the wall of the chamber, Verdis sends a bolt of mystic energy lancing into one of the guards. The man cries out in pain and slams up against the wall, and then bounces off and crashes to the floor.

Seeing the battle turn around and the cultists slowly drop one after the other, one even by her own blade, despite all her efforts to make it difficult for her own attacks, Dara continues on her course. With her companions heavily wounded (at best), she couldn't dare to let her defenses go down yet and sink into the battle frenzy that surely would make short work of these foes, but also put herself at risk. The guard facing her avoids the latest series of her blows, and though his own counterattack comes close to drawing blood, Dara parries the strike at the last moment.

Kurt, buoyed by their recent success, and confident that Heironeous and his own shield will protect him, the cleric continues to support Coraine. While still wounded, the paladin feels considerably better than he had only moments before.

The warrior engaged with Kurt, now wounded by the paladin's heavy smite, steps back from combat, and then flees through the opening in the stone wall, hanging a right and moving south.


*
Round 7 complete above.

OOC: I really hope they get enough money for their new server, because all this slowness is killing me...

Initiative Count
26 Trevor - longsword vrs G8 15 (failure)
20 Guard b - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 19 (failure)
19 Guard h - [Flanking Kurt], longsword vrs Kurt 21 (success), damage 5
17 Guard 7 - longsword vrs Trevor 24 (success), damage 6
16 Coraine - longsword vrs Gf 23 (success), damage 13
16 Guard 8 - 5' step, [Flanking Trevor] longsword vrs Trevor 18 (failure)
14 Verdis - eldritch blast (ranged touch) vrs G8 18 (success), damage 11
13 Dara - 5' step, CE[2], PA[2], falchion vrs G3 6 (failure)
13 Kurt - wand of CLW on Coraine, healing 7
10 Guard f - withdraw
06 Guard 3 - longsword vrs Dara 23 (failure)
03 Ragnok - [UNCONSCIOUS]


PC Status
Dara 17/29; shield for AC22 r8/30, combat expertise for AC24
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 03/30
Kurt 09/31
Coraine 11/36
Ragnok -5/41; unconscious, stabilize=13 (failure)

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 DEAD
Guard 2 DEAD
Guard 3
Guard 4 DEAD
Guard 5 DEAD
Guard 6 -21; unconscious
Guard 7 -11
Guard 8 -25; unconscious
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -22, unconscious
Guard d -22, unconscious
Guard e -21, unconscuous
Guard f -13, fleeing
Guard g DEAD
[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Don't you even _think_ of running away from this fight!  I'll let you know when I'm finished with you!"  Having said this, Trev again attacks.

attack = 15, damage = 5  next attack on temple guard. (1d20+8=15, 1d8+3=5)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2008)

*Coraine*

The scene around the young paladin still moved in slow motion.

His blade's momentum on the killing stroke sent him almost doubling over, and he quickly tried to regain his balance and bring the tip of his blade up and off of the stone floor.

Blood dripped from the length of the blade, and Coraine said a quick prayer to his Lord for his aid in his darkest hour.

Still resolved to the fact that he was to meet up with his Lord sooner, rather than later, Coraine turned to face the guard that had been skewering him all along.

Calling once more upon the might of Heironious, he attempted to parry the guards blade with his shield, as he lunged forwards once again.

OOC: Smite Evil on Guard F (last time today), +12 to hit, 1d8+8 damage


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2008)

*Dara*

Seeing the battle turn around and the cultists slowly drop one after the other, one even by her own blade, despite all her efforts to make it difficult for her own attacks, Dara continues on her course. With her companions heavily wounded (at best), she couldn't dare to let her defenses go down yet and sink into the battle frenzy that surely would make short work of these foes, but also put herself at risk.


OOC: Dara 5-ft. steps to G19 and attacks Guard 8 (if he doesn't move away from G18 first) or Guard 3 otherwise (as before: PA2; CE2).


----------



## Legildur (Aug 14, 2008)

Kurt, buoyed by their recent success, and confident that Heironeous and his own shield will protect him, the cleric continues to support Coraine.
*ooc: uses Wand of Cure Light Wounds on Coraine.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 9*

"Hold still you scurrilous knave!" Trevor spins into another attack routine, and is rewarded with a gush of bright blood as his blade tears into the guard's chest and drops him to the ground.

There leader having fled, and most of their companions having fallen, the moral of the guards finally begins to break down. Another flees to the north, but as he does his nearby companion manages to drive his blade through Kurt's armor, opening another gash in the cleric's bloody body.

His mind still moving in slow motion, the young paladin throws his shield to the ground and grasps two hands around the hilt of his blade. Here is where he would make his stand, and with the Shining One's blessing, he will bring these villians low. Stepping to face the unwounded guard engaged with Kurt, Coraine raises the sword high into the air and brings it down with all his might upon his foe. The blade tears deeply into the man's chest, cutting flesh and ribs, and sending the man sprawling into a pool of his own blood.

Grinning in spite of himself as the fight turns in favor of his companions, Verdis tosses another Eldritch at the nearest foe. As it misses he curses. _Maybe the odd angle of blasting from overhead is screwing up my aim?_

As the first guard flees the room, and the one close to her seems to be willing to follow suit, Dara runs past him hoping for her magical shield to protect her enough for the moment she has to let her guard slip and heads out of the room the same way as the first fleeing guard.

[sblock=Fpr Thanee]
Dara runs right up on the man, who is busy running his hand along what looks to the warrior woman as a solid stone wall.

Hearing Dara rush up on his back, and realizing he can't escape, the man turns to face her, and in his anger manages to break her defenses, cutting a wound across her stomach.
[/sblock]

Kurt chides himself for a minor tactical error and promises to learn the lesson should he survive his current predicament. But he knows their survival depends on the wand in his possession and it's timely application. Stepping south and using his wand on Ragnok, he sees the dwarf's worst wounds begin to mend, and his breathing becomes more regular. He remains unconscious, however.

The last remaining guard runs off to the north as well, having seen Dara move to the east.

*
Round 8 complete above.


Initiative Count
26 Trevor - longsword vrs G7 25 (success), damage 7
20 Guard b - [WITHDRAWS]
19 Guard h - longsword vrs Kurt 23 (success), damage 6
17 Guard 7 - 
16 Coraine - drop shield, 5' step, PA[2] longsword vrs Gh 19 (success), damage 17
14 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs G3 (failure)
13 Dara - double move (provoke AoO from G3; also, 40' move only got you to N21)
13 Kurt - 5' step, wand of cure light wounds vrs Ragnok, healing 5
10 Guard f - longsword vrs Dara "20" (threat), confirm 20 (failure), damage 9
06 Guard 3 - AoO vrs Dara 19 (failure); [FLEEING]
03 Ragnok - [UNCONSCIOUS]


PC Status
Dara 08/29; shield for AC22 r9/30
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 03/30
Kurt 03/31
Coraine 11/36
Ragnok -1/41; unconscious, stable
[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 DEAD
Guard 2 DEAD
Guard 3
Guard 4 DEAD
Guard 5 DEAD
Guard 6 -22; unconscious
Guard 7 -18; unconscious
Guard 8 -26; unconscious
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c -23, unconscious
Guard d -23, unconscious
Guard e -22, unconscious
Guard f -13, fleeing
Guard g DEAD
Guard h -17, unconscious
[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Hold still you scurrilous knave!"

attack =17+8=25
damage =4+3=7
(Not sure why it gave me the rolls in this way, but it didn't total the roll and the bonus  Very weird.)
Trevor's next attack after his miss (1d20+8,1d8+3=[17, 8], [4, 3])


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2008)

*Verdis*

Grinning in spite of himself as the fight turns in favor of his companions, Verdis tosses another Eldritch Blast (1d20+9=11) at the nearest foe. As it misses he curses. _Maybe the odd angle of blasting from overhead is screwing up my aim?_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2008)

*Dara*

As the first guard flees the room, and the one close to her seems to be willing to follow suit, Dara runs past him hoping for her magical shield to protect her enough for the moment she has to let her guard slip and heads out of the room the same way as the first fleeing guard.


OOC: 40 ft. move (accepting AoO from G3) to follow Gf; if that is enough to get a view of him... _Magic Missile_ - if not... another 40 ft. to get right behind him (depending on movement left and positioning, she might Tumble another square to get next to him, so he cannot withdraw without drawing an AoO).


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2008)

*ooc: Mmmm, Kurt has himself in a bit of a pickle here. He has two (unwounded as best as I can tell) guards flanking him before he can act, and not that many hit points to spare. Just remember that Coraine can use the Wand of Cure Light Wounds.  Not so sure about the Wand of Lesser Restoration, as I don't think that is a Pal1 spell.*

*Kurt* chides himself for a minor tactical error and promises to learn the lesson should he survive his current predicament. But he knows their survival depends on the wand in his possession and it's timely application.

*ooc: Kurt has a few options available to him, but a 5ft step south to I23 is the first thing. From there, it depends on how the round pans out. If Coraine is further wounded, then Kurt will apply the wand to him. If Coraine is not wounded further, then Kurt will apply the wand to Ragnok's prone form. If Kurt is wounded (and still standing), then he will also activate Sacred Purification to cure 1d8+2 hps to all living creatures within 60ft - this is a last ditch option.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2008)

*Coraine*

His mind still moving in slow motion, the young paladin throws his shield to the ground and grasps two hands around the hilt of his blade.  Here is where he would make his stand, and with the Shining One's blessing, he will bring these villians low.

Turning to face yet another unwounded guard, Coraine raises the sword high into the air and brings it down with all his might upon his foe.

OOC: Drop shield, attack guard "B" with 2 pt power attack (2 hands on longsword) -- +7  to hit, 1d8+9  [+1(enchantment)+4 (str 2hd'd) +4 PA (2hd'd)]

Just realized that if Kurt is holding a wand, he is not 'threatening' a square, per se, so a 5' move to K22 would not be a good idea.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=s@squ@tch]







s@squ@tch said:


> Just realized that if Kurt is holding a wand, he is not 'threatening' a square, per se, so a 5' move to K22 would not be a good idea.



Not threatening - correct.  Plan is to step towards Ragnok to not only provide options for using the wand, but also to step out from the flank position.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2008)

Legildur said:


> [sblock=s@squ@tch]Not threatening - correct.  Plan is to step towards Ragnok to not only provide options for using the wand, but also to step out from the flank position.[/sblock]





[sblock=Legildur]


What didn't come across well was that _Coraine_ was thinking of moving behind guard B to set up a flank with Kurt, so that he could hopefully hit him (the guard) better.  

The drawback was that he, Coraine, would then be out of reach for Kurt.  

Then I realized that Kurt wasn't threatening any squares with his wand, so the 5' move would have been fruitless for Coraine, plus take him further away from who was keeping him alive.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

*COMBAT - ROUND 10*

Trevor begins to chase after the fleeing guards, but has second thoughts and stops, turning back in search of healing.

Coraine delays a moment for Kurt to use his wand, and then moves through the wall to the east, following after Dara. 

Verdis climbs back down the wall to join his companions.

Dara, now also heavily wounded, steps back from the guard and sends two missiles of force into him. They strike him, but seem to do little damage. 

"If I'm going to die, then so are you treacherous witch!" yells the guard, stepping forward to slash at Dara. Luck, or perhaps just fury, is with the man, and his blade takes another bit out of the barbarian woman. Dara is tired and exhausted from loss of blood, and knows for certain that another strike will take her down.




*
Round 9 complete above.


Initiative Count
26 Trevor - move
20 Guard b - [FLEES: Out of sight]
16 Coraine - [DELAY for healing?]
14 Verdis - move (?)
13 Dara - 5' step, magic missile for 6 damage
13 Kurt - wand of CLW, healing 8 on Coraine
13 Coraine - double move
10 Guard f - 5' step, longsword vrs Dara 24 (success), damage 6
06 Guard 3 - [FLEES: Out of sight]
03 Ragnok - [UNCONSCIOUS]


PC Status
Dara 02/29; shield for AC22 r9/30
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 03/30
Kurt 03/31
Coraine 19/36
Ragnok -1/41; unconscious, stable

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 DEAD
Guard 2 DEAD
Guard 3
Guard 4 DEAD
Guard 5 DEAD
Guard 6 DEAD
Guard 7 -19; unconscious
Guard 8 DEAD
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c DEAD
Guard d DEAD
Guard e -23, unconscious
Guard f -19, 
Guard g DEAD
Guard h -18, unconscious
[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Kurt, Coraine?  Care to give chase with me to keep that guard fleeing to the north from bringing more of his friends to visit us while we are weakened?"  Trevor will begin to give chase, but will only press the attack if his friends are coming to support him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 16, 2008)

*Coraine*

Life begins to speed up to normal speed to Coraine as his blade brings down another foe.  He begins to hear voices at normal speed once again.

He says a quick prayer to Heironious for his continued blessing and hears Trevor mention something about fleeing guards.

Taking a quick look around the battlefield, he notices the absence of Dara.

"Trevor, my armor would only slow you down -- take Verdis with you and see if you can stop the ones who fled north, but do not go too far into unknown territory."

"Kurt, tend to Ragnok, while I go look after Dara."

With that, Coraine heads through the east secret wall.

OOC: Double move towards Dara


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara, now also heavily wounded, steps back from the guard and sends two missiles of force into him.


OOC: _Magic Missile_ (no ASF; 6 Dmg).


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2008)

Kurt nods in acknowledgment of Coraine's orders.  "Wait a moment," he tells the paladin as he immediately applies the Wand to Coraine to bolster him for any further troubles.

Kurt will then take out the Wand of Lesser Vigor, in readiness to apply it to Ragnok.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor begins to chase after the fleeing guard, but has second thoughts and stops.  Trevor says, "Actually, come to think of it, if I chase after him and he fights back, it will surely mean my quick demise.  I could stand a little bit of first aid, too..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2008)

-Main Chamber-

The fleeing guards have disappeared into the dark northern passage, their footsteps disappearing as they continue to put distance between your group and themselves. Kurt tends to Ragnok, and after a few moments his eyes flutter open. Verdis and Trevor stand watch.


-Side corridor-

Coraine steps through the secret door/wall and spots Dara -- blood seeping from her fresh wound. He draws up his sword once more, grasping it with both of his hands and advances towards the last foe. His blade flashes in the torchlight, but the guard steps to the side, avoiding his strike.

Not wanting to withdraw and seeing her only hope to fell this foe before he does, Dara raises her Falchion and rage begins to fill her with new strength, as the blade races down towards the man. With strength born of fury, Dara's heavy blade cuts into the man's shoulder in a spray of blood, and continues on to shear through the man's chest.




*COMBAT - ROUND 11*
COMBAT IS OVER!



*
Round 10 complete above.

Please, everyone post your next set of actions...don't worry about initiative since everyone goes before the only guard still fighting.

Initiative Count
26 Trevor -
16 Coraine - PA[2] longsword vrs Gf 16 (failure)
14 Verdis - [RAGE] falchion vrs Gf 23 (success), damage 14
13 Dara -
13 Kurt - wand of lesser vigor on Ragnok
13 Coraine - 
10 Guard f - 
03 Ragnok - 


PC Status
Dara 02/29; shield for AC22 r10/30
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 03/30
Kurt 03/31
Coraine 19/36
Ragnok -1/41; unconscious, stable

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Guard 1 DEAD
Guard 2 DEAD
Guard 3
Guard 4 DEAD
Guard 5 DEAD
Guard 6 DEAD
Guard 7 -20; unconscious
Guard 8 DEAD
Guard a DEAD
Guard b
Guard c DEAD
Guard d DEAD
Guard e DEAD
Guard f DEAD 
Guard g DEAD
Guard h -19; unconscious
[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2008)

Kurt quickly applies the Wand of Lesser Vigor to the prone form of Ragnok.  He smiles and nods in welcoming as the dwarf wakes.  "Good fighting brother," he says. "'Twas a lucky shot he got you with.  We're just mopping up now, but best be alert."
*ooc: Kurt applies charge from Wand of Lesser Vigor to Ragnok.
PS Rhun, game pace is pretty good right now.  Thanks to you and everyone.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2008)

Legildur said:


> PS Rhun, game pace is pretty good right now.  Thanks to you and everyone.[/SIZE][/B]




*When I've got the time, it is easy to keep the game moving. Sorry this encounter ended up being so hard; I really didn't expect it to be as rough as it was...I guess what they say about a large number of lower CR enemies being tougher than a high CR beastie is really true. *


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2008)

*Verdis*

Moving to join Trevor in the pursuit, Verdis stops when he does. He calls on his arcane power once more to hurl a blast (1d20+9=27) at the retreating enemy. "That should keep him running. I could use a bit of healing myself when you get a chance,"  he adds to Kurt.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP9/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is standing by Verdis, watching for any approaching threats, and awaiting medical attention.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2008)

*Dara*

_“We will see about that...”_

Not wanting to withdraw and seeing her only hope to fell this foe before he does, Dara raises her Falchion and rage begins to fill her with new strength, as the blade races down towards the man.


OOC: Rage; Attack (Atk +7 Dmg 2d4+6 Crit 18+; AC -2, HP +8).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 18, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine steps through the secret door/wall and spots Dara -- blood seeping from her fresh wound.

He draws up his sword once more, grasping it with both of his hands and advances towards the last foe.

ooc: +7 to hit (2 pt PA), 1d8+9 dmg


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2008)

The battle is over; though two guards escaped, the rest tasted savage justice at the edge of your blades. Though the fighting hadn't lasted much more than a minute, a minute of non-stop combat without break is tiring, especially with the number of wounds each of you have suffered. You each take a minute to recover your breath and treat your wounds as best you can, but the fight has left your company is sorry condition.

While Kurt tends to your wounds, Trevor and Verdis stand watch. Dara and Coraine find themselves standing in a ten foot wide corridor, that appears to have served as a guardroom of sorts... 



*
Round 11 complete above.

More to come tonight; I don't have my books with me at work. 

PC Status
Dara 02/29
Verdis 11/22
Trevor 03/30
Kurt 03/31
Coraine 19/36
Ragnok 10/41 (includes use of 1 charge wand of lesser vigor)*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2008)

*Dara*

It takes a moment before the adrenaline rush calms down and Dara drops against the nearest wall, visibly exhausted.

_“That was close... hope they got the others as well. This one here was trying to do something at this wall... possibly a hidden doorway.”_

Once the group has gathered again and Dara finds out that the other two guards managed to get away...

_“We need to relocate, quickly, they might come back with reinforcements.”_


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP3/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Yes, Dara, I agree completely!  I will not live through another fight unless I am healed.  Let us quickly gather our wits and our things and retreat from this evil place!"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2008)

Kurt critically surveys the scene.  "Aye, it was too close for comfort," he agrees. Putting away the wands, Kurt then picks up and sheathes his longsword.  Taking out his holy symbol, Kurt prays momentarily, exuding the healing power of Hieroneous through his act of _Sacred Purification_.
*ooc: everyone cured of 13 hits points through two uses of Turn Undead for Sacred Purification.
Sacred Purification post guard battle (1d8+2=5, 1d8+2=8)*


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP16/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Many thanks, Friend Kurt!"  "And now, let us find more evil ones to slay!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

The power of Hieroneous heals the worst of your hurts, and soon all of you are feeling much better than you had been just a short while ago. You are dirty, covered in blood and gore, tired, and still injured, but no longer are any of you in danger of bleeding to death or falling over from pain.

The bodies of the dead lie sprawled and heaped all about, their weapons and shields scattered. All is quiet; even the heavy footfalls of the fleeing guards have disappeared completely.

The corridor in which Dara and Coraine stand apparently housed some of these warriors. Double bunks line the walls, enough to sleep eight men. Each has a straw mattress, and two wooden boxes underneath, head and foot. Each wall sconce holds a torch, but only the southern most are lit. A small brazier in the middle of the corridor holds several bricks of burning coal, taking the chill from the air. A few rough chairs and small tables stand between the bunks, cluttered with personal items. Miscellaneous clothing, weapons and such hang from wooden pegs set into the stone walls.



*
1183 XPs gained each; you are (most likely) 1 encounter away from 5th level.

PC Status
Dara 15/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 16/30
Kurt 16/31
Coraine 32/36
Ragnok 23/41*


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP16/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor will begin to check the boxes beneath the bunks, carefully inspecting each for traps before opening them.

"Hey, why not!  We might as well see if there's more loot to be had to make all the punishment we've been absorbing at least somewhat more worthwhile!"

Skills:  Search +8, Open Locks +13


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2008)

*Coraine*

Turning to Dara,"Care.  I'm sure he was trying to activate some sort of opening mechanism in the wall to make his escape -- who knows what reinforcements or additional troops lie beyond this wall."

OOC: If we are to bug out, VERdis should check over the goods in the room for any magical auras to take with before they disappear.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2008)

Kurt quickly sizes up his companions, and uses the Wand of Lesser Vigor some more, just to be sure they are safe.
*ooc: uses Wand of Lesser Vigor - one charge each on Dara, Trevor, Kurt and Ragnok. I think that is +11 hps each??*


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Wow, thanks again, Kurt!  I feel like the King of the World again!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

*Just an FYI...but thoroughly searching everything will take some time...if you are concerned with reinforcements.

Just let me know for sure what the group wants to do?*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara casts _Detect Magic_ to check on the fallen cultists and the storage boxes (no ASF).

_“Let us not linger too long here... a quick search, then we should be gone.”_


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2008)

"Not much left where that lot came from," Kurt announces in reply to the young warrior, Trevor. "I've no more of Hieroneous' gift left to me, and only one His spells (CLW), to see me through.  But we've the two wands - although we've been getting through those faster than a spectre through a wall."

"Let's not tarry here.  I say we use what is probably a secret door that Dara observed the guard trying to activate. They won't be expecting that."


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Legildur said:


> "Let's not tarry here.  I say we use what is probably a secret door that Dara observed the guard trying to activate. They won't be expecting that."



Trevor quickly abandons his search and does as Kurt suggests.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

You make a quick search, employing both mundane and magic means. After several minutes, you are left with a variety of miscellaneous clothing, weapons (mostly longswords and daggers, a couple of hand axes, and a bunch of light crossbows and bolts), shields and armor (much of it ruined from the battle). You find a tidy sum of coins (6 pp, 131gp, 212 sp, and 174 cp), a gold and jet neck chain (200gp value) on the leader, and a silver and jet neck chain (70gp value) on his second-in-command. Four of the longswords are of masterwork quality, two of which radiate magic. The plain blade radiates _faint_ magic, while the leader's blade, set with an amethyst in the pommel, radiates a _moderate_ aura. The leader's suit of chainmail is of masterwork quality, and both his cloak and the bag at his belt radiate magic; the bag, _moderate conjuration_, while the cloak radiates _faint abjuration_.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2008)

Coraine watches the exits while Dara goes about her work picking out the magical auras.

Once she is finished, Coraine takes an interest in the blade of the leader, which he had cut in two with his finishing strike.

He scans it quickly for any taint of evil before picking it up.

"Lets gather what we want and head out -- should we venture further, or perhaps take what we have found and find somewhere to rest and recuperate?"

OOC: Lets grab all the magic gear plus whatever anyone else wants and get moving.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

None of the gear bears any taint of evil.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 20, 2008)

Kurt allows Coraine first pick of the longswords.  And then offers first refusal of the latter to Trevor.

He also collects a light crossbow and bolts, to replace the one he gave to the prisoners previously.

"The secret door?" he suggests.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I'm with Coraine, let's get out of here for now!!  We will return when we are back to fighting shape again.  And while I agree that these two enchanted blades belong in the hands of those best able to use them for the good of the group, I would also ask that I be granted some consideration when (not 'if,' let's be positive here) we find additional enchanted blades, even if I am only worthy of one that is 'faintly' magical."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 21, 2008)

*Kurt* offers the second blade to Trevor, realising that the young man would be better suited to the blade than he.
*ooc: see edit to my post above.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2008)

*Dara*

_“An enchanted blade would make it easier to hit these guards for me as well, Dara says, but the two blades we got now will serve us best when they are in your hands, Coraine and Trevor. At least I managed to keep them busy for quite some time. I really need to learn some spell to attack many of them at once, eventually, that would have helped us a lot in there.”_


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I thank you, Kurt and Dara!  I shall us this blade to teh utmost of my skill in defense of our group.  And, you know, thinking more on the subject, I am much better off now than I was a short time ago.  I suppose that I could continue to explore now, if that is the group's consensus, although my vote would still be to withdraw and replenish our strength even more.  But, if you're sure, then I'll see about getting that secret door open."

[sblock=OOC]guys I really hate to take such a choice treasure item, since I was a late-comer to the game.  I'm perfectly willing to let Kurt have it for now.  But, like I said, eventually, Kurt may want a better blade, and I'll be content with his old one. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2008)

*Coraine has a magic longsword, too...so you should have three magic longswords, all told. 


Edit: I see I am late, and you have already discussed this in the OOC thread. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 21, 2008)

Coraine looks up at the others and grins sheepishly.

"If no one has any complaints, I'd like to put this evil-ones blade to use against his friends and compatriots, and purify it with Heironious' will."

Looking at Kurt, he proffers his old blade,"Kurt, take this -- it has served Heironious well, and should remain in the hands of one of the faith."

To the rest,"We are in a bad spot if we get ambushed once again.  It would be most wise to make a tactical withdraw and get some rest."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 21, 2008)

Kurt graciously accepts the offered sword. "It will be used to suitable 'treat' those that we meet in this place."

And seeing the general mood, Kurt agrees to withdraw.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2008)

*So, are you going to withdraw completely from the Temple, and if so, by what route? Or are you going to search for a spot within the Temple in which you might remain undisturbed?*


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor prefers to leave the dungeon to rest.  Perhaps where we camped on the previous night?

OOC:  Just so I understand, no magic sword for Trevor now?   Oh, it's ok, just messing witcha.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2008)

*Dara*

_“We can still continue here tomorrow. Let us leave this wretched place for the rest.”_


OOC: Guard Leader's _+2 Longsword_ -> Coraine, Guard's _+1 Longsword_ -> Trevor, Coraine's old _+1 Longsword_ -> Kurt


----------



## Legildur (Aug 22, 2008)

"Right then," says Kurt. "Let's make our way up the next level at least. Then we can decide what to do from there - whether we leave this place altogether or not."

"Trevor, why don't you scout and make sure the way is clear and that reinforcements are waiting for us."

*ooc: Exit the way we came in, and then climb the stairs. In the meantime we may have decided whether to hole up on the 1st level or exit altogther.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2008)

OOC: Perhaps the Leader's blade was a +2 longsword, or it could be something wacky, like a +1 axiomatic or +1 bane or something, but I would think it is at the +2 level with the moderate aura.  Who has the ability to identify stuff?


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Thanks for the shiny new sword!

Following Kurt's direction, Trevor will begin to scout the most likely path out of here.  "Uhh, can someone point me in the right direction, at least?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking up an extra crossbow and quiver of bolts, Verdis comments, "I'd like some time to examine the magic items in more detail to see what we have. I suggest we get out of here for a rest."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2008)

*Dara*

_“The way we came here should still be clear, so we take the stairs right to the north of here to get back to the upper level, I'd say. The guards have fled to the east? They probably search for us down here first, we should have enough time to get some distance between them and us.”_


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor follows Dara's directions and starts carefully and cautiously heading out.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

*Sorry guys, I've had a bit of a busy week...expect an IC post tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2008)

Your climb back up the stairs is uneventful, concerned although you are that the sound of your footfalls on the metal steps may alert any remaining guards to your presence. You reach the first level of the dungeons, and stop a moment to consider your withdrawal...


*Did you guys decide to withdraw completely, or to hole up somewhere on level 1?*


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  I don't think we ever decided that, specifically.  My preference is to leave altogether, but there may be other opinions in the group.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

*Day 11, late afternoon*

You withdraw from the Temple dungeons, making your way from the first level to the Temple Proper, and then out into the compound beyond. The grounds of the evil edifice are quiet, and the sun hides behind the thick, dark clouds that seems to perpetually cover the area. You feel as though you are being watched as you cross the grounds into the dark and twisted forest that surrounds the place, though you see nothing as you move. The feeling of foulness and oppression begins to fade as you move deeper into the woods, and after a few minutes of hiking though gnarled oaks, maples and elms, you all begin to breath a bit easier.


*Where would you like to head?*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Dara*

_“This place is creepy, I'm glad we rest out here in the woods. We shouldn't go too far, but at least have some distance between the temple and our resting place. I doubt, that they will actively come looking for us outside of the temple.”_


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Agreed, Dara.  The first clearing that we come to will suit me for a campsite, but, then again, we might ought to at least look a bit for a source of fresh water, because we're sure to need it."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2008)

Kurt's heart lifts as they gradually leave the surrounds of the Temple.

"Further away the better, I believe," the cleric says. "A place that size needs supplies. And no doubt others needing some of The Treatment will travel back and forth for other evil reasons.  I don't want to be caught napping in any case."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Yes, we should be on our guard. I don't think we need to travel too far away as long as we make sure we are off any obvious travel routes and post a guard."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

You find yourselves headed east, deeper into the dense Gnarley, toward the clearing where you had previously spend the night. The forest slowly returns to a normal appearance as you travel, though it remains as dark and tangled as any woodland you've ever encountered, with massive trees blotting out the fading light of the sun. After about an hour of walking, you again find the small clearing with the cold, fast running stream, and prepare to settle down for the night.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Ahh, home again, I see.  Maybe we should begin construction of a house here?"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2008)

"I'll take the first watch, if you don't mind," says Kurt.  "Need some good rest after that if I'm to recover Heironeous' blessing for the day ahead we are sure to have."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2008)

*Verdis*

"I'll take which ever watch nobody else wants." Looking to Trevor he adds, "We could start on the most important rooms first, shall we did a wine cellar?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP27/30,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Yes, absolutely!  The bigger our wine cellar, the better!  And I'll also take any watch."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Your camp is quickly prepared and watches set. You eat a cold but filling meal of salt pork, salt fish, hard bread and biscuits, and pungent cheese, all of which you stuffed in your packs during your search of the Temple's storage areas and living spaces. The stream provides plenty of fresh, cold water for drinking and washing the blood and grime from your bodies and gear. Speaking of wine, Verdis pulls Otto's magical wineskin from his pack, and you all share a drink of Blue Mountain Special Reserve, which you remember was the halfling's favorite.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2008)

"To Otto!" Kurt says quietly as he takes a swig from the wineskin. "And let his boldness be a lesson for you young Trevor," he adds in warning to the soldier.
*ooc: I'm good to go.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

*Everyone appears to be good to go except Trevor and Ragnok; I'm guessing I will have to update Ragnok myself, since Jerrand seems to be gone.*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Bold or not, we won this day. Tomorrow shall see more of these vile cultists dead!”_ Dara toasts as she takes a sip from the excellent vine.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2008)

*Coraine*

In a somber voice,"To Otto."

The paladin has lost far too many companions in the past few weeks -- when would it end?  

He looks around to the others and thinks about which ones might be gone tomorrow, or the day after that.

Spreading the word of Heironious was certainly a task not without loss -- as valor and honor came with a price -- but the constant loss of those around him were beginning to take a slight toll on the young man.

After the battle earlier, Coraine at least had newfound belief that his lord was with him and watching over him -- so the loss that he felt was assuaged.  

He knew deep in the heart of his being, that he would honor his fallen comrades.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 5, 2008)

Kurt senses Coraine's melancholy and shifts across to sit with the Paladin and to share some more of the wine. "We'll cleanse that place in Heironeous' name if we proceed with caution and use sound tactics," the cleric says.

"After all, that is why the church sent me to assist. To keep you all alive to do the Invincible One's work."


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP31/34,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Legildur said:


> "To Otto!" Kurt says quietly as he takes a swig from the wineskin. "And let his boldness be a lesson for you young Trevor," he adds in warning to the soldier.



"Yes, you're warning about caution is very much heard and appreciated.  Since my arrival with the group and my initial reckless attacks which left me open to much punishment from our foes, I have tried to restrain myself at least enough so that I'm not rendered unconscious again.  But I am curious about this Otto.  Please tell me more of him and his exploits?"

OOC:  I have Trev missing just 3hp before we leveled-up.  Is that right?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I have Trev missing just 3hp before we leveled-up.  Is that right?





*Correct. Before level up:


PC Status
Dara 26/29
Verdis 22/22
Trevor 27/30
Kurt 27/31
Coraine 32/36
Ragnok 34/41*


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2008)

OOC:  So then is it also correct that, after level-up, Trevor has 36 hp (4 for fixed hp adjustment +2 con) and that he is healed to 35/36 after a night's rest?  And what is our new xp total, if one may ask, O Great and Kind DM?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 11, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Correct. Before level up:
> 
> 
> PC Status
> ...



Kurt will apply healing proficiency overnight to all necessary. His healing modifier is +13 (vrs DC15).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2008)

*Everyone should be fully healed come morning.*


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Thank you, O Eminently Glorious DM!  I guess Trev is 99.9% 100% ready -- [just need to confirm his saving throw adjustments.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 11, 2008)

Kurt spends some time in prayer as the group prepares.  Finally he is ready, "Heironeous has blessed me this morning with more aid for our mission," the cleric says [ooc: see character sheet for new spell list].

"Let us head back and mete out some of The Treatment."


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I'm all for that, Kurt!  I'll bet you're ready to 'mete out' lots MORE 'treatment' than before, too, huh?"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 12, 2008)

Trevor said:
			
		

> "I'm all for that, Kurt!  I'll bet you're ready to 'mete out' lots MORE 'treatment' that before, too, huh?"



"Yes, yes," agrees Kurt. "There is more of Heironeous' work to be done here than I ever thought possible."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2008)

"Aye, to Otto!"

The gruff dwarf downs his drink, then wipes his moustache.

"If you don't mind, I'll carry Otto's wine bag in honour of my little friend. Now, let's get back to that Temple. We're not finished yet!"

OOC: Rhun, let me know how much it weighs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2008)

*Coraine*

He couldn't quite place it, but something seemed different with his dwarven friend.

Could it be that Coraine had finally come to understand his odd manner of speech?  Only time would tell.

In the morning, Coraine quickly said his prayers to his lord and dressed for the day, feeling renewed energy and vigor course through his veins.

Once clad again in his armor, he takes his newfound blade out of his sheath and looks at his reflection in it, wondering what uses it would be put to this day.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2008)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: Rhun, let me know how much it weighs.





*I believe it was 4lbs; the equivalent of a wine skin.*



The night passes without incident; apparently, the Temple patrols (if said patrols exist) don't venture too far from that bastion of vileness. You wake with the dawn, though the sun is not high enough in the sky to cast its rays into the clearing in which you camp. After a quick breakfast, you gather your gear and prepare for yet another day of battling the forces of chaos and evil.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Oh, no!  Is it morning already?  You know what, I think we've earned a day off from taking on the worst that the Temple has to offer.  How about we spend the day ..... I don't know ... fishing or something!  Who's with me?"  Trevor's broad grin and wink suggest that he is not totally serious about this, but his companions doubt that he would pass up a chance to avoid going back into the Temple for another day.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2008)

*Verdis*

"An excellent idea Trevor, but I fear the taint of this place has rendered all the nearby streams too foul to support any fish worth catching. Its another day of battling evil for us." He too looks like he wouldn't mind a chance to take a day or more away from the evil temple. But he understands how important what they are doing is and so he takes up his crossbow once more and gets ready for another battle.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor mutters under his breath, "Yeah, but I'm afraid that it's not the sort of 'taint' that interests me."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 15, 2008)

"T'ain't nothin' to do but spill the blood of our enemies!"

With a gravelly chuckle Ragnok gathers up his gear and leads the way back to the Temple.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 15, 2008)

Kurt grunts in acknowledgement of the dwarf's humour. "No rest for the wicked," he declares to Trevor. "Nor seemingly for those applying _The Treatment_."
*ooc: Kinda scary that at 5th level our only area of effect spell is Kurt's Sound Burst, of which he has three prepared.*


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor falls in beside Ragnok as they head back.  "Let's finish what we started, 'treatment', taint, and all!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

You all make your way back toward the Temple, and soon enough look out from the twisted forest and into the yard of the massive stone structure...


*As noted in OOC, I'm going to be without PC access for a few days. Please put together a plan of action for your next entry into the Temple, and I'll get the next IC post up on Sunday.*


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor leaves the formulation of the plan and the proposed route to the group members with both more experience of this wicked place and a more martial bent.  As concerns the execution of whatever plans are developed, Trevor lends his full attention and skill to our careful, watchful, and stealthy approach, his senses extended to their fullest.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock falls into his accustomed place at the back of the group. He checks his crossbow and then gives an involuntary shiver as they approach the temple once more. "I suggest we change things and go in through the secret tunnel from the farmhouse this time. I expect they will have prepared some sort of reception for us at the main doors."


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I don't know about the 'secret passage,' so someone will need to steer me in the proper direction."  As soon as we get to the farmhouse, Trevor will inspect their chosen route for traps as we progress toward the temple.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 18, 2008)

OOC: It's been too long - I can't actually remember the detail of it but I thought that the tunnel from the farmhouse led to one of the outer buildings, not into the Temple proper.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC: That's correct. It leads to the old tower outside of the temple, where we rested a while ago.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 20, 2008)

Ragnok grunts and shakes  his head.

"The tunnel from the farmhouse leads to the tower outside the Temple, not to the Temple itself. Pity, because it's getting a bit obvious that we're going in and out that way."

"It's funny - you'd expect there to be a back door somewhere around here."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Right, that tunnel won't do us any good, I'm afraid. However, so far there hasn't been anyone one the ground floor. Maybe they stay inside their respective underground temple areas?”_


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 20, 2008)

"True - but there was that trap on the door time before last. Ah well, that's what we've got Trevor for - eh, lad?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Among other things, yes!  Plus I'm just SO-O-O cute, too!!  hahaha!!  Now just point me in the proper direction, and I'll get my 'sniffer' to sniffing out any traps!"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2008)

Kurt strokes his goattee in thought. "Not much for it but to use the front door then," he says. The cleric then checks his gear and, as the final step of his preparation, casts a spell.
*ooc: Casts Magic Vestment on his armor (+1 enhancement bonus for 5 hours)*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2008)

*Verdis*

His pale cheeks coloring slightly in embarrassment, Verdis nods, "The front door yes, sorry guess I'm not quite awake yet this morning."


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Let's use _extreme_ caution, then, since they are sure to have fortified the front door against intruders.  And especially against Harbingers of Doom like we have been to the place!  Or, I'm still willing to take my best shot at defeating the trap of which you spoke."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

*OOC: I hate to ask, and don't want to give anything away, but I honestly can't remember...did you guys not find the secret door that led into the Temple from the underground corridor between the farmhouse and tower?*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I hate to ask, and don't want to give anything away, but I honestly can't remember...did you guys not find the secret door that led into the Temple from the underground corridor between the farmhouse and tower?*




OOC: I really thought we had a second way in from the farmhouse. When everyone protested I though I must have been mistaken. I'm pretty sure we went out that way once.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: Did you guys not find the secret door that led into the Temple from the underground corridor between the farmhouse and tower?*



 OOC:  Don't ask me, Boss!  (Not that you were, or anything......hehe)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I hate to ask, and don't want to give anything away, but I honestly can't remember...did you guys not find the secret door that led into the Temple from the underground corridor between the farmhouse and tower?*




OOC: I don't think so, but I'm not entirely sure.  I think we only found the corridor itself.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC: See, I'd love to say, "Oh, of course!" but the fact is that I have no recollection of that. 

Bummer!


----------



## Legildur (Sep 25, 2008)

ooc: Sorry, before my time. But we used front door last time.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Likewise it was before my time, too.  I'm no help here, just get me back in the dungeon!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2008)

*Dara*

_“The only other entrance I know of is the main entrance. We used the side entrance so far. However, that didn't look like it can be opened at all. So, I agree, proceed with caution, but the side entrance seems the only way in. Next time we have a captive, we could ask about other ways to get inside. With all the secret passages they had, I wouldn't be surprised, if they had a hidden entrance somewhere as well. Those are hard to spot, we probably even walked past such a few times.”_


OOC: This is the IC thread, after all.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2008)

"Ah," snorts Ragnok, disgusted by the delay, "Enough talk. Let's get going!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Agreed!  Let's get to it.  And, Dara, I also agree with your sentiments.  In fact, I recommend that we make it a point to take such a captive at the first opportunity we have."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Very well, lets get back to the business at hand. A captive who knows something would be most helpful."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Your preparation for entering the Temple of Elemental Evil complete, the six of you once again make your way across the weed choked, rubble-strewn courtyard. The darkness of the ever-present clouds blot out the sun as you, and lightning flashes in the distance.






You approach the heavy double doors on the eastern side of the Temple nave. You have used the heavy bonzewood doors, banded in black iron, often on your forays into the vile fortification. You avoid the massive main doors, easily twice the size of the doors on the side; not only do the massive triple-chains about them seem unbreakable, but none of you are able to approach closer than about ten feet...the silvery runes that glow upon the portals burn your eyes, and you all feel the urge to run away screaming.

Trevor moves ahead, climbing the broad granite steps that surround the front of the Temple to investigate the door. Someone has once again relocked the portals; the rogue will have to use his expertise to open the lock before you can re-enter.


*You are the tiny blue dots on the map...each square is 30' across (I wanted to give you a good idea of the size of the Temple compound, which I don't think I've done before. I'll switch to the other map once you enter the Temple or combat ensues.*


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor turns to the armored tanks with him, and says, "Come with me, please.  I feel much safer if you will guard my back while I work on the lock."  And, with that, Trevor will apply his skill to opening the portal.

OOC:  Search +9 (for traps) plus Trap Sense +1, Open Locks +14


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock hangs back, crossbow ready, looking for any threats.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2008)

OOC: It would be ooc for Ragnok to think of it, let alone mention it, but have we ever searched the exterior of the Temple? Could there be another entrance concealed somewhere in the walls?


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  It would certainly not be ooc for Trev to think, speak, or act in such a fashion, yet he is more concerned with getting back down into the dungeon and getting more LOOT! lol

OOC:  By the way, Rhun, what was Trev's route into the dungeon when the party found him down there?  I'm wondering if, perhaps, he can shed some light for poor, benighted Ragnok?

OOC:  Found a halfway decent pic to use for Trev (sorta) on the web, voila!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

*OOC: Trevor looks like a superhero in a flamboyent hat! LOL. 

- You did not ever search the exterior of the Temple structure, not the ruined building to the northwest of the Temple.*


Trevor sets to work on the heavy, complicated lock. The scratching of his tools as he works seems oddly loud to your ears. Verdis keeps his eyes open for threats, and keeps seeing shadows at the edges of his vision. Each time he turns his head to focus on them, though, the shadows disappear.

After several minutes, Trevor springs the lock, and the tumblers rotate with a clicking sound...the doors into the Temple nave are unlocked.


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  The pic was chosen because of the accuracy of the hair/beard and overall general build.  The hat, clothing, and flame are woefully inaccurate, fyi. 

"Shall we, lady and gentlemen?"  Trevor will attempt to open the door when everyone is ready (but not before) and will again make a scan for traps inside the door.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

Trevor puts his shoulder against the great bronzewood portal and pushes, slowly forcing the door open. The well oiled hinges make no sound as the soldier takes a few steps on to the reddish-brown slate of the Temple vestibule. Ragnok and Coraine follow closely behind, Dara and Kurt a bit further behind, and Verdis bringing up the rear.

Trevor ignores the scenes of murder, torture, robbery and other unspeakable things that decorare the walls of this area, instead looking about the dimly lit area for traps or threats. He sees nothing in the immediate area, but for a moment his eye catches some dark form flitting among the pillars in the main chapel to the north. The form is only there for a moment, though, and then it is gone.

*MAP*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 27, 2008)

Kurt steels himself for the entry to the dark place.  He sees Trevor pause after the door opens. "What do you see?" he asks quietly.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Well, Kurt, I would have sworn that I saw someone out there amongst those pillars for a second, but, if I did, he's out of sight now!  Have any ideas about how we can flush him out?"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 28, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Well, Kurt, I would have sworn that I saw someone out there amongst those pillars for a second, but, if I did, he's out of sight now!  Have any ideas about how we can flush him out?"



Kurt nods in understaning. "Probably a sentry," he muses. Which was are we going to go down? Furthest from where you saw that figure, I suggest."


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Good idea.  That would be right over here, then."

OOC:  Help, Rhun!  Trevor knows where he saw the figure, but Leif doesn't, so give him a gentle nudge to follow Kurt's advice?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2008)

*Trevor saw him to the north, near the pit and central altar.*


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Whoever, or whatever I saw was up there to the north close to the pit and the central altar."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe I was hasty," Kurts thinks aloud as he strokes his goattee. "Surely they/it have seen us. Do we investigate before heading down?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 29, 2008)

"Investigate? Bah! Let's take 'em out!"

The dwarf strides forward, eager to engage the foe again.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I'm with Ragnok!  We're going to have plenty of difficulties ahead without leaving an enemy behind us who knows our direction of travel, if not our actual position!"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 29, 2008)

Kurt nods silently and spreads out to the left flank of the group to provide some protection from any area of effect attacks.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara follows the others, eyes open and searching for cultists or other foes.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2008)

You spreadout as you move forward into the main chapel, the many pillars soaring high above your head. All is quiet as you approach the pit and central altar...if there truly was a sentry posted here, he has either fled or hidden. You do not detect any threats.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Just a moment.  If I could impose upon you all for a bit, let's all stand back-to-back in a circle here in the center of the chamber and wait awhile.  I'm sure that I saw someone in here, and while he may be hidden from us now, he cannot stay hidden forever."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 29, 2008)

The dwarf grumbles, frustrated at being on the cusp of action yet held from it. Nevertheless, he moves alongside Trevor and scans the chamber.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2008)

Your group moves to stand back to back, forming a protective circle which gives you a good view of the surrounding area. You hear and see nothing that would indicate the presence of an enemy. After several minutes, you begin to feel foolish standing here in the center of this bastion of evil; who knows what your enemy might be doing while you stand here doing nothing?


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor begins to fidget after just a short time of this.  "Well, THIS was a boneheaded idea!  Why didn't one of you just bop me upside the head?  Let's get to the business of Evil-Removal!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Its a big place. I think we should keep moving rather than wait for our enemies to prepare for us," Verdis announces somewhat nervously.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 30, 2008)

"And exploring some *new* territory might throw them off the track a bit. Anywhere we haven't been before?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2008)

*So where are the brave companions (not to be mistaken for the Brave Companions) off to?*


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Well, frankly, most of the place is still new to me, so I say we just pick a direction at random!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

*Verdis*

"First I suspect we'll need to go down a couple of levels."


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Trevor will have Verids remind him of the route to the nearest stairway, and Trev will lead the party down a level.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

Trevor leads the way through the pillars of the central chapel, and into the western vestry. Moving through the debris scattered about the ruined chamber, he quickly heads down the stairway to the dungeon level below.

The rest of you follow the soldier.


*Light source?

-MAP-*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

A quick gesture to the west and the party is on the way.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*



Rhun said:


> *Light source?*



OOC:  Trev has no light source!  I can't believe I forgot that!  Help, someone?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

*Verdis*

As they reach the darkened stairs, Verdis pulls out another sunrod and lights it. He then attaches it to his crossbow and prepares to continue their quest. He holds up the light. "I've only go one more of these, so we'll have to return to civilization soon or find some other lights."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

Reaching the bottom of the stairs, the group follows Trevor to the first intersection; you can proceed north, south or east. All is quiet and dark.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor turns to the others and says very quietly, "Anyone have any ideas what we may find down any of these passageways?  Anyone have a particular preference for which way you want to go, or not go?  I could slip down one or more of these and scout a bit if you like."  Unless someone objects or stops him, Trevor will creep silently along the passageway to his right, being very careful to listen for EVERYthing, and going very slowly.  If he doesn't see anything that causes him alsrm, he'll keep going until he's about 60 feet down the corridor, and then he'll re-evaluate.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 1, 2008)

Kurt waves Trevor forward down the sloping tunnel, figuring that they haven't been this way yet down to the next level.  As he watches the young soldier slowly progress, the cleric of Hieroneous whispers from the corner of his mouth. "The Invincible One can grant me a boon to make an everlasting torch. Alas, not today."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Trevor creeps down the hall, slowly and cautiously. All remains quiet, and the soldier detects no threats.


*-MAP-*


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor creeps ahead, hugging the northern wall.  He stops ten feet short of the corner ahead, listens (untrained check = 14 untrained listen check (1d20=14) ) and hides next to the wall (hide check = 21 hide check (1d20 12=21) ).  Then, he takes out a copper piece, and throws it softly back behind him to the west, so that it will strike low on the southern wall, rebound down to the floor, and generally make a relatively great deal of noise, in an effort to provoke a response from anyone up ahead.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Already got one of those, if there is need...”_ Dara explains to Kurt.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Trevor continues his overly cautious scouting, and is disappointed when his coin-tossing doesn't elicit any response. All remains quiet, and nothing rushes forth from the side passage ahead.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

When nothing happens, Trevor grumbles a few choice curses of uncooperative wicked monsters, retrieves his copper piece, and slinks ahead around the corner, staying about 40 feet ahead of the rest of the party.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Trevor slinks around the corner and out of the frescoed corridor, passing underneath a grandly carved archway and into a large, almost cavernous passage sloping down deeper into the earth. The arched corridor is nearly thirty feet overhead at its peak, and slopes downward even more sharply than the smaller passage he just left.

The passage ahead is dark as pitch, but in the dim light of Verdis' sunrod (from some forty feet behind him), Trevor can tell that the walls here are lined with more paintings and carvings of foul and despicable deeds. Here though, instead of the element of Earth being the main theme of the paintings, the theme appears to be Fire. Fire being used to burn and destroy, to torture, and other even fouler deeds. Trevor's stomach turns a bit as his eyes take in the scenes.

From behind comes Ragnok's low grumbling about the slow pace... 

*-MAP-*


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*



Rhun said:


> Trevor slinks around the corner and out of the frescoed corridor, passing underneath a grandly carved archway and into a large, almost cavernous passage sloping down deeper into the earth. The arched corridor is nearly thirty feet overhead at its peak, and slopes downward even more sharply than the smaller passage he just left.
> The passage ahead is dark as pitch, but in the dim light of Verdis' sunrod (from some forty feet behind him), Trevor can tell that the walls here are lined with more paintings and carvings of foul and despicable deeds. Here though, instead of the element of Earth being the main theme of the paintings, the theme appears to be Fire. Fire being used to burn and destroy, to torture, and other even fouler deeds. Trevor's stomach turns a bit as his eyes take in the scenes.
> From behind comes Ragnok's low grumbling about the slow pace...
> *-MAP-*



Trevor decides that 40 feet is too much of a gap, all things considered, and lets the party close a little bit, until he is 20 feet ahead.  Thus nearer the sunrod, he hopes that he can see the revolting murals more clearly, and he is morbidly fascinated even as he is disgusted.  Trevor scans the painted scenes looking for doors or other architectural features concealed amongst the murals, as he continues downward 20 feet ahead of the party.  (Trevor regrets that Ragnok is so unsophisicated that he has appreciation for the arts, but, oh, well.  )


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

There do not appear to be any doors or other architectural features hidden amongst the murals. The grand corridor simply descends into the earth.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

In that case, Trev will try to hurry a bit for Ragnok's sake.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock stays at the rear of the group watching for trouble and keeping stragglers moving forward.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

You descend into the darkness, Verdis' sunrod lighting your way as Trevor leads you down into the depths beneath the Temple. The paintings and frescoes showing scenes of vile evil continue all the way down the slope, and onward as the passage levels out. Ahead of you, the way is barred by a massive sheet of bronze, the surface of which is covered with bas-relief faces of evil, leering creatures, wreathed in flame and smoke. The huge valve is obviously placed to prevent any further progress north.

There are side passages leading east and west from your position; both appear to open into chambers a bit further on...


*-MAP-*


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will inspect this bronze wall or sheet, looking for any sort of door or valve.  If he finds nothing, he will lead down the passage to the left (north?), moving as silently as he is able to do, his sword very loose in its sheath, but not drawn at the moment.

OOC:  I haven't asked this yet, Rhun, but in this campaign do magic weapons emit light by default?  If so, then Trevor has a good light source strapped to his hip!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I haven't asked this yet, Rhun, but in this campaign do magic weapons emit light by default?  If so, then Trevor has a good light source strapped to his hip!





*Generally in my games magic weapons do NOT emit light; if you create your own weapon, it is an option, but generally found weapons will not (unless otherwise noted).*


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

  In that case, Trevor has his sword drawn and held at the ready as he proceeds to the left.  (North?)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

*North is to the top of the map; Left would be west.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

OOC:  Ok, Mr. Smartypants, I meant OUR (the pcs') left, as we travel to the east.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ok, Mr. Smartypants, I meant OUR (the pcs') left, as we travel to the east.





*Now you have me confused. The PCs are currently facing north, staring at the great bronze slab before them. To their left is a passage leading away to the west, to their right is a passage leading away to their east. Are you sure you are looking at the latest map?*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2008)

Kurt gently guides Trevor to the west.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

You enter a large triangular chamber, with filth stained walls of crumbling paint and plaster. Remnants of once plush carpet lie here and there on the floor, now ruined and dirty. Dirt, litter, muck and bones clutter are strewn about, and a foul odor permeates the air. A length of thick, heavy chain lies on the floor; one end is bolted through a ring in the center of the floor. The other ends in what appears to be a large, steel and quite open collar...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

*COMBAT, round 1*

You have no time to consider the collar as two forms suddenly charge at you from the darkness. Both are much larger than any of you. One is all fur and feathers, claws tearing at the air, beak clacking loudly. The other is thin and ungainly, but oddly muscular, with greyish-green, rubbery skin. Although it appears akward, there is no doubt that its claws and teeth are deadly.

And there is no doubt about its quickness, as the troll is suddenly upon you. A clawed hand lands a heavy blow upon Coraine, nearly taking the paladin's head off.

Kurt recognises that these creatures are a real threat and seeks Hieroneous' blessing on them all. The companions all feel a new calm and focus settle over them as The Purger completes his prayer.

The owlbear closes, and tries to slam a massive claw down upon Ragnok's head, but the doughty dwarf steps around the blow.

Trevor lashes out at the troll for all he is worth, his longsword cutting through the giant's rubbery hide and into the flesh and muscle beneath.

There is a sharp twanging sound as Verdis fires his trusty crossbow at the troll. The bolt slams into the troll and Verdis shouts, "I've got some alchemist's fire to burn the Troll if we can bring it down."

Ragnok steps forward, snarling at the giant chook. Norryjar flashes up, and down, almost too fast to follow; unfortunately, the dwarf trades power for aim, and the axe misses its mark.

The smirk on her face vanished quickly, as Dara realizes that the second monstrosity is upon them before she could even try her newly learned spell. Instead she invokes the strength of the earth to aid her in the battle.

Coraine returns the troll's blow with an equally powerful slash of his amethyst-hilted longsword; the blade cuts deep into the troll, and the dark ichor that is the creature's blood sprays from the gash.


*
Initiative Count
19 Troll - move, claw vrs Coraine 21 (success), damage 11
19 Kurt - cast prayer
17 Owlbear - move, claw vrs Ragnok 15 (failure)
16 Trevor - longsword vrs Troll 23 (success), damage 12
16 Verdis - crossbow vrs Troll 28 (success), damage 7
13 Ragnok - waraxe [PA2] vrs Troll 11 (failure)
11 Dara - cast fist of stone
08 Coraine - longsword [PA2] vrs Troll 17 (success), damage 12

PC Status
Coraine 33/44
Kurt 38/38, prayer r1/5
Dara 34/34, fist of stone r1/10

[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll -31
[/sblock]
-MAP-
*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ragnok, AC 20 (FF 19), 49/49 hp*

OOC: Ragnok's down the initiative order a bit so his action may change in light of circumstances. All things being equal, however, it'll be as follows.

IC: Ragnok steps forward, snarling at the giant chook. Norryjar flashes up, and down, almost too fast to follow.

OOC: Power attack 2 points, +9 to hit, 1d10+13 damage (including luck bonus from Kurt's Prayer).


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Now you have me confused. The PCs are currently facing north, staring at the great bronze slab before them. To their left is a passage leading away to the west, to their right is a passage leading away to their east. Are you sure you are looking at the latest map?*



OOC:  Ok, maybe I'm confused.  The right side of the map is north?  We're facing to the right side of the map, aren't we?  and our choices are either up (on the screen) (which is to the pcs left) or down (on the screen) (which is the pcs right), am I correct?  Maybe I should just go back to leaving the navigation chores to the others, and just fight what they tell me to fight and pick the locks, etc. that they point me to?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ok, maybe I'm confused.  The right side of the map is north?  We're facing to the right side of the map, aren't we?  and our choices are either up (on the screen) (which is to the pcs left) or down (on the screen) (which is the pcs right), am I correct?  Maybe I should just go back to leaving the navigation chores to the others, and just fight what they tell me to fight and pick the locks, etc. that they point me to?




*Either you are smokin' the good stuff, or you are looking at someone else's maps. North is the top of the map, or Up. The PCs were looking toward the big bronze slab, which was designated on the map. Based on Leg's post, you have now left the slab behind, and entered the traingular room to the west (left), and you are now in combat with a troll and owlbear. They are the big red circles on the map; if you don't see them, you are not looking at the correct map.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  I guess I must've been smoking the good stuff, which really sucks because I didn't even realize it at the time.  The maps that are posted now are different (I SWEAR IT!) from the maps that were posted to this thread (yes, this thread) this afternoon.  Oh, well, nothing for it now but to die valiantly, I suppose.

IC:  Trevor lashes out at the troll for all he is worth.  22 to hit,  11 damage to the troll. attack and damage on the troll (1d20 9=22,  1d8 4=11)

[sblock=Kurt]OOC:  Trevor thanks Kurt for gently leading him earlier. [/sblock]

UPDATE!   23 to hit and 12 damage taking Kurt's _Prayer_ into account


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2008)

Kurt recognises that these creatures are a real threat and seeks Hieroneous' blessing on them all.
*ooc: casts Prayer (You and your each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls. 5 rounds duration)
ooc2: so this will affect Trevor's combat stats just posted.*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2008)

*Dara*

The smirk on her face vanished quickly, as Dara realizes that the second monstrosity is upon them before she could even try her newly learned spell.

Instead she invokes the strength of the earth to aid her in the battle.


OOC: Casting _Fist of Stone_ (no ASF).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

*OOC: Which book is Fist of Stone in? That way I can look it up...*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

*For Leif...*


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about _Fist of Stone_, but I would say check phII first on that one.

[sblock=Rhun]Thanks for the great pics!  So Accurate and so LARGE!  Where'd you snarf those?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Rhun]Thanks for the great pics!  So Accurate and so LARGE!  Where'd you snarf those?[/sblock]





[sblock=Leif]
The Online SRD of course! Thought I am pretty sure they link to the pics from Wizards' site.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

So... can Trev swing again yet, can he, can he, huh, huh, can he, huh, can he, huh?????


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

*Verdis  Hp 27 AC 18*

There is a sharp twanging sound as Verdis fires his trusty crossbow (1d20+10=28) at the Troll. The bolt (1d10+2=7) slams into the Troll and Verdis shouts, "I've got some alchemist's fire to burn the Troll if we can bring it down."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

*FYI...I may not have internet access this weekend, so it may be Monday before I get round 1 completed, and round 2 started!*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Which book is Fist of Stone in? That way I can look it up...*




OOC: It's from Complete Arcane (basically gives +6 Str for most purposes for 1 min).
BTW, I list the books after all the spells in my character sheet, which are not from the PHB.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

*Combat, round 2*

The monstrous troll continues to focus on the paladin, even as its flesh begins to knit back together before your very eyes! Between his heavy armor and shield, the holy warrior wards off the beast's claws and teeth. 

Kurt takes out the _Wand of Lesser Vigor_ and applies its power to Coraine.

The owlbear shrieks and clacks and lunges forward, mauling Ragnok. One claw strikes solidly, pulling the dwarf in close...then, its powerful beak descends savagely on the dwarf, ripping flesh from his neck and shoulder!

Trevor continues to slash NEAR the troll.  "Pretty nifty knitting there, Hellspawn, but I bet we can unravel your flesh even faster!  Hang on just a second and I'll show you just what I mean next time." The soldier's blade darts in again, leaving a gash across its forearm as the troll tries to ward off the strike.

Verdis launches an arcane blast into the melee, over the dwarf's head, and into the owlbear.

[sblock=For Scotley]
Verdis hears what sounds like a command being shouted out from somewhere behind him; he can't be where it came from, and he doesn't recognize the words, but there is certainly someone or something out behind the companions.
[/sblock]

"Blast!" Ragnok swings again - this time taking more care to hit than to do maximum damage - and ignoring the pain from the owlbear's furious attack. Although the axe strikes solidly, the dwarf doesn't have quite as much stink on it as he had hoped.

Dara raises her falchion and cuts down against the owlbear with a hefty blow. The blade hits, and sinks deep into the creature's flesh, causing it to roar in pain.

The gash on the side on his neck still bled an astonishing amount, sending a small river down across the left side of his breastplate. Coraine took into account the unnatural knitting of the creatures flesh and redoubled his efforts at putting the creature down. The blade again cuts into the troll, spilling more of its foul, dark blood.



*
ROUND 1 COMPLETE ABOVE

Initiative Count
19 Troll - claw vrs Coraine 14 (failure), claw vrs Coraine 12 (failure), bite vrs Coraine 15 (failure)
19 Kurt - draw wand, lesser vigor on Coraine
17 Owlbear - claw vrs Ragnok 29 (threat), confirm 13 (failure), damage 7; claw vrs Ragnok 19 (failure); bite vrs Ragnok 24 (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 15 
16 Trevor - longsword vrs troll 19 (success), damage 6
16 Verdis - eldritch blast (ranged touch) vrs owlbear 20 (success), damage 12
13 Ragnok - waraxe vrs owlbear 22 (success), damage 11
11 Dara - falchion [PA3] vrs owlbear 15 (success), damage 16 (Two 1s!!!)
08 Coraine - longsword vrs troll 30 (success), damage 10

PC Status
Coraine 34/44, lesser vigor r1/11
Kurt 38/38, prayer r2/5
Dara 34/34, fist of stone r1/10
Ragnok 27/49

[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll -41
Owlbear -39
[/sblock]

-MAP-
(Hasn't changed)
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor continues to slash NEAR the troll.  "Pretty nifty knitting there, Hellspawn, but I bet we can unravel your flesh even faster!  Hang on just a second and I'll show you just what I mean next time."

to hit 1d20+10 (with Prayer), damage 1d8+4

(I don't care if it IS easier on you, Roak, I'm not rolling ever again!)  (Unless I change my mind later.)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara raises her falchion and cuts down against the owlbear with a hefty blow.


OOC: PA3; Att +7 Dam 2d4+14 Crit 18+


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2008)

Kurt takes out the _Wand of Lesser Vigor_ and applies its power to Coraine.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 7, 2008)

"Blast!"

Ragnok swings again - this time taking more care to hit than to do maximum damage.

OOC: +11 to hit, 1d10+9 damage.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2008)

*Coraine*

The gash on the side on his neck still bled an astonishing amount, sending a small river down across the left side of his breastplate.

Coraine took into account the unnatural knitting of the creatures flesh and redoubled his efforts at putting the creature down.

OOC: Attack troll +12 (with _Prayer_) 1d8+6 dmg


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

*Combat, round 3*

The troll roars something in its native tongue as it continues its attack, but none of you understand the gutteral words it speaks. It looms over Coraine, all claws and teeth, but the paladin still continues to dance around its blows.

Kurt adjusts and taps Ragnok with the Wand of Lesser Vigor.

The owlbear continues to roar fiercely, and lunges forward. This time, Ragnok manages to avoid the beast, but Dara takes a painful hit from a powerful claw.

Trevor again chops at the troll with his longsword, grazing the giant.

[sblock=OOC for Leif]
My bad for not making the red circles larger, but both the troll and owlbear take up 10' of space...Trevor cannot move between them without a tumble check or such.
[/sblock]

Verdis curses from his position behind you. "I think we are going to have some company coming from behind us. And soon..."  His words spoken, he thrusts his hand forward and sends another pulse of wicked looking energy lancing through the air. It strikes the troll true, ellicting a groan of pain.

"Come on, Polly - want a cracker? Then take this, you blasted bird!" A mighty, two-handed blow to the chest...Norryjar tears into the beast, through flesh and bone, and with an anguished wail the bear-bird tumbles to the grime covered floor.

Wincing slightly as the mighty beak of the owlbear descents onto Ragnok, Dara's grip around her blade's haft tightens; seeing Ragnok put down the beast, the warrior steps forward, around its body, and sends a series of powerful strikes against the troll. The blow carves a large wound in the giant, staggering it, but doesn't drop it.

"Heironious has shone upon me today -- and it will lead to your undoing foul beast!" shouts the paladin as he raises his shield to parry away one of the beasts wicked claws. His blade glows with a warm white light as he slashes from right to left in front of him, opening another wide gash in the troll's body. The creature's head lolls back, and it tumbles over backward with a rubbery smack as it hits the stone.


*
ROUND 2 COMPLETE ABOVE


Initiative Count
19 Troll - claw vrs Coraine 10 (failure), claw vrs Coraine 18 (failure), bite vrs Coraine 13 (failure)
19 Kurt - 5' step, wand of lesser vigor on Ragnok
17 Owlbear - claw vrs Dara 28 (success), damage 10; claw vrs Ragnok 11 (failure); bite vrs Ragnok 16 (failure)
16 Trevor - longsword vrs troll 24 (success), damage 5
16 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs troll 19 (success), damage 8
13 Ragnok - waraxe [PA2] vrs owlbear 19 (success), damage 20
11 Dara - 5' step, falchion [PA3] vrs troll 18 (success), damage 17
08 Coraine - long sword [smite evil, PA2] vrs troll 30 (success), damage 14

PC Status
Coraine 35/44, lesser vigor r2/11
Kurt 38/38, prayer r3/5
Dara 24/34, fist of stone r3/10
Ragnok 28/49, lesser vigor r 1/11

[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll -79
Owlbear -60
[/sblock]

-MAP-
*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2008)

*Coraine*

"Heironious has shone upon me today -- and it will lead to your undoing foul beast!" shouts the paladin as he raises his shield to parry away one of the beasts wicked claws.  

His blade glows with a warm white light as he slashes from right to left in front of him.   

OOC: 2pt PA, Use 1 use of _smite evil_ (3/4 uses left), +13 to hit, 1d8+13 damage


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will take full advantage of Coraine's successful result against the troll to try to ease a bit more to his left, the troll's right, hoping to get in position next round for a sneak attack.  In the meantime, however, just a regular attack will do:  1d20+10 (with prayer), damage 1d8+4.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2008)

*Dara*

Wincing slightly as the mighty beak of the owlbear descents onto Ragnok, Dara's grip around her blade's haft tightens and she continues with her powerful strikes against the creature.


OOC: PA3; Att +7 Dam 2d4+14 Crit 18+


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 8, 2008)

"Come on, Polly - want a cracker? Then take this, you blasted bird!"

A mighty, two-handed blow to the chest.

OOC: Power attack 2 points, +9 to hit, 1d10+13 damage (including luck bonus from Kurt's Prayer).


----------



## Legildur (Oct 9, 2008)

Kurt adjusts and taps Ragnok with the Wand of Lesser Vigor.
*ooc: 5ft step to AF88 and use wand of Lesser Vigor on Ragnok.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC:  Question:  Does _Prayer_ help with damage, too?  (No, silly, I mean THE SPELL!) 

OOC:  Thanks, Boddy! I guess it's good that I've been having Rhun roll for me this time, huh?

OOC:  And, Rhun, while I'm thinking about it -- BITE ME!  j/k  SRD, SRD, SRD, see, it's just too close to STD so I'm afraid of it!


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Question:  Does _Prayer_ help with damage, too?  (No, silly, I mean THE SPELL!)  If so, I haven't been noting that so far....



From the spell description for Prayer:
You and your each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, *weapon damage rolls*, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

*One day we'll get Leif to start using the online SRD...then he'll be unstoppable.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: see post 679 for my response to your "editorialization."  

OOC:  And I do use SRD.  Sometimes.  Now and then.  I've used it before.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

*NPC post for Scotley, since he is on a hiatus of sorts*

Verdis curses from his position behind you. "I think we are going to have some company coming from behind us. And soon..."  His words spoken, he thrusts his hand forward and sends another pulse of wicked looking energy lancing through the air.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: Round 3 complete above; combat ended


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  I don't know if this group has encountered a troll before or not, but do we have a vague idea of what we need to do with it now?

Trevor immediately begins checking the area for "shiny" things that monsters like these would have lined their nests with.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2008)

Ragnok wipes clean his blade, then kicks the troll, saying, "Better burn it!"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 9, 2008)

Kurt applies the same wand to Dara and then moves immediately towards the sealed double doors to check what might be the source of Verdis' concerns that we would shortly be joined by more enemies.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

While he has a moment after the troll carcass is blazing away merrily, Trevor will inspect the immediate vicinity for the lair of the owlbear.  "I'm not entirely certain -- do these monstrosities build nests or dens?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Thanks, Kurt.”_

Hearing Verdis' warning, Dara immediately moves to the side of the room, so she cannot be seen from the corridor, where the warlock has located additional trouble.

She casts another spell to prepare for whatever might be coming at them.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ (no ASF). "NPC post for Scotley, since he is on a hiatus of sorts" -> He is on a short holiday trip, should be back soon.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor's greed trumped by his sese of self-preservation, he takes cover behind Dara immediately, and keeps a watchful eye peeled for the impending trouble.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

*Intermission Post*

Kurt applies his wand to Dara and then scouts back down the corridor, while Dara casts her spell, Trevor hides behind the barbarian woman, and Ragnok and Coraine form up with one another. Verdis pulls a flask of alchemist's fire from his pack, and tosses it on to the troll's corpse, setting it aflame. It flares up, crackling and charring nicely.

Kurt reaches the end of the corridor, only to be greeted with a fearsome sight; A crazed and ferocious looking boar of great size rushing toward him from the east:






*OOC: I love this pic!*


Following behind it is what can only be its keeper: another troll, slaver dripping from its deadly jaw, and its sharp, dirty claws held at the ready:


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

*Combat, round 1 (round 6 since initial combat started)*

Trevor moves to stand shoulder to shoulder with Kurt, with sword drawn and ready to engage the approaching enemy.

The boar snorts and charges, seeing the enemy before it. A full ton of ferocious hog slams into Trevor with the force of a battering ram, its tusks ripping into his flesh. The soldier somehow manages to remain on his feet, but is left battered and bleeding, and wondering if rushing to defend a companion is ever worth the beatings he seems to receive at the hands (tusks) of the enemy!

Dara moves behind Kurt and Trevor, ready to step forward, should the need and the opportunity arise. For now, her eyes are trained on the troll, however. Seeing the brute begin lumbering forward toward them, Dara casts her spell, and the troll suddenly disappears behind layers and layers of thick webbing.

"C'mon, c'mon. Get out of the way," the dwarf mutters before launching a hammer at the boar...the weapon clangs loudly as it strikes the wall beyond the boar, cleanly missing.

Seeing the success of Dara's web spell, Kurt invokes his Sacred Purification before thrusting with his longsword at the bore and adjusting his position to make room for the dwarf. The warmth of his healing power flows through his friends, while his blade cuts a minor gash across the boar's snout.

Coraine rushes forward, justling his way past Kurt, his blade high in the air. His haste to strike throws his aim off though, and he misses the powerful hog.

Seeing that the troll is contained for the moment, Verdis focuses his arcane attack on the boar. Unfortunately the blast only grazes the boar with most of the energy crackling harmlessly on the floor. 




*
- DM's Ruling #1: 2 rounds have passed since end of combat, meaning Kurt's prayer spell has expired.
- DM's Ruling #2: In instances like this, alchemist's fire can be used to coup de gras a regenerating creature (I used 2d6 for base damage, since it inflicts it over two rounds; the troll failed its Fort save).
- DM's Ruling #3: I've rerolled initiative for everyone, as noted below...

Initiative Count
20 Trevor - move to AH88
20 Dire Boar - move, gore vrs Trevor 28 (success), damage 20 (sorry, Leif! If it makes you feel any better, it was a random die roll between Trevor and Kurt.)
16 Dara - move to AG88, ready action
15 Dara - cast web
15 Troll 2 - move, reflex save vrs DC16 11 (failure), [ENTANGLED] 
15 Ragnok - thrown hammer vrs boar 12 (failure)
09 Kurt - sacred purification (heals 10), longsword vrs dire boar 20 (success), damage 6, 5' step
05 Coraine - move to AH87, longsword [PA2] vrs Dire Boar 12 (failure)
04 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs Dire Boar 11 (success), damage 5

PC Status
Coraine 44/44, lesser vigor r5/11
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, fist of stone r6/10, shield r3/40, lesser vigor r3/11
Ragnok 41/49, lesser vigor r 4/11
Trevor 26/36


[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll 1 DEAD
Owlbear DEAD
Troll 2
Dire Boar -11
[/sblock]

-MAP-
*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 9, 2008)

Kurt hesitates as he spies the boar and then the troll!  And the momentary hesitation is all it takes to allow the creatures to close on him.
*ooc: I need to see how this ends for Kurt before I can decide on an action. Could be a Withdraw, casting, and/or use of Sacred Purification.*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2008)

*Dara*

OOC: Dara will probably rush to Kurt's side and into melee, assuming the boar charges forward. Was also thinking about casting _Web_ to delay the troll, but since there is not that much room to fight, anyways, that seems unnecessary.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Hate to do this to you, guys (NOT!) but Trev is going to hold his action until initiative count 15, and see where some of the rest of you are going.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: I don't understand. 

According to my reading of the posts, it's Dara who's next to Kurt, not Trevor (sorry, Thanee ).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> Hate to do this to you, guys (NOT!) but Trev is going to hold his action until initiative count 15, and see where some of the rest of you are going.




*Too late, unfortunately...you already posted your move to AH88. Sorry, man...once I've added your action to the combat post, it is locked. Looks like I beat you by 7 minutes.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: I don't understand.
> 
> According to my reading of the posts, it's Dara who's next to Kurt, not Trevor (sorry, Thanee ).




*Kurt moved down the corridor, away from everyone else. Dara's position hasn't changed. Leif had posted that Trevor was moving to AH88.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC:  Ok, then, AH88 it is!  Might as well make the best of it, I suppose.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara moves behind Kurt and Trevor, ready to step forward, should the need and the opportunity arise. For now, her eyes are trained on the troll, however.


OOC: Move to AG88, Ready Action (if the troll moves towards us, when he is at AL87/AM88, Dara will cast _Web_ (no ASF, if needed) centered on AM88/AN89).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

*OOC: Alright, everyone else post up...S@s, Boddy, Leg and Scotley (if he is back)...and Leif, feel free to post again, since you are up before the boar.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Question - Which looks scarier to Trev, the boar or the troll?  My first thought would be the troll, but, then, I also figure that no "average-looking" boar is going to be found in this place.   This is kind of a judgment call, I guess, so you may not be comfortable making it, but a description or a picture would help me to make it for myself, if that's not asking too much?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: Please see post 691, Leif...

(I go through all the trouble of adding pictures for you (do you know how long it took to find a cool picture of a boar?), and you don't even look at them. My feelings are hurt.  hee hee)


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC: OH!!  So that's what that is!  I wasn't sure what that first pic was.   And are there really 3 trolls, or just one in triplicate?

OOC: I do have to hand it to you for making the boar's coif so purty! hehehe  Trev ain't-a-skeert of the purty boar, but he is PLENTY skeert of that big, honkin', slobberin' troll....  Therefore, if possible, he will head-off the boar and leave the troll to his more martial compatriots.

Trevor's attack at the boar:  28, damage 8 !!  Trev's first attack at the boar near the troll (1d20+9=28, 1d8+4=8)

Holy Boar Bristles Batman!  A Threat!  Not, however, confirmed. Threat Confirm for 1st attack on boar (1d20+9=11)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC: OH!!  So that's what that is!  I wasn't sure what that first pic was.   And are there really 3 trolls, or just one in triplicate?




OOC: Just one troll, but I thought you'd like to see him from three different angles!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

*Verdis*

Seeing that the troll is contained for the moment, Verdis focuses his arcane attack (1d20+9=11) on the boar. Unfortunately the blast only grazes the boar with most of the energy (3d6+1=5) crackling harmlessly on the floor. 

[sblock]I'm assuming an 11 hits the boar's touch AC, my post should cover a miss about as well it does the really crappy damage roll. [/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: Rhun, I didn't pay much attention to Ragnok's feats when I took him over but I discover now that Power Throw requires Brutal Throw, which he doesn't have, as a prerequisite (both from Complete Adventurer). Unless you have any objection, I'll just replace Power Throw with Brutal Throw and take it from there.

IC: "C'mon, c'mon. Get out of the way," the dwarf mutters before launching a hammer at the boar.

OOC: Att +5 (incl. penalty for firing into melee) Dam 1d4+4


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: Rhun, I didn't pay much attention to Ragnok's feats when I took him over but I discover now that Power Throw requires Brutal Throw, which he doesn't have, as a prerequisite (both from Complete Adventurer). Unless you have any objection, I'll just replace Power Throw with Brutal Throw and take it from there.





*OOC: That's perfectly fine with me.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

*Depending on how much I drink tonight, I'll give S@s and Leg until either late tonight or tomorrow morning to post before continuing... *


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 11, 2008)

OOC: Whoops, I've just realized I had his attack bonus wrong - corrected in the post above.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 11, 2008)

Seeing the success of Dara's web spell, Kurt invokes his _Sacred Purification_ before thrusting with his longsword at the bore and adjusting his position to make room for the dwarf.
*ooc: Sacred Purification cures 1d8+2 hps for everyone [free action, no AOO], atk +8 for 1d8+4/19-20 [std action], 5ft step west to AG87.
ooc2: the healing occurs prior to Verdis' damage to the boar.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

*Combat, round 2 (round 7 since initial combat started)*

Combat, round 2 (round 7 since initial combat started)

Trevor holds his ground, much to the dismay of Ragnok, who clearly wants to charge forward into combat. The soldier's blade slashes, and he is rewarded with the sight of the animal's blood.

The boar changes its focus to the newcomer, slamming Coraine hard, bruising his bones and ripping at his flesh with its incredibly sharp tusks.

Having no room to step into melee, and the battle being somewhat under control Dara simply waits to see, whether her intervention is required.

Though you can no longer see the troll, shrouded as it is by Dara's webs, you can hear its roars and bellows as it fights to break free of its prison.

"C'mon, c'mon. Get out of the *way*!" Ragnok steps up behind Dara and once again throws a hammer at the boar, but again the crowded conditions cause the dwarf to miss.

Kurt maintains his position and swaps wands for the wand of Cure Light Wounds. "Move Trevor!" Kurt orders the young soldier, knowing that the sooner more blades are arrayed against the fiendish beast, the quicker it will be over, and the less work he'll have to do afterwards to patch everyone up. "Make room for Ragnok!"

The paladin slashes the boar again, opening another gash in the creature's flesh.

Taking careful aim, the warlock calls up another ball of arcane power and lobs it over his companions. His care is rewards as the blast strikes the horrible hog in a potential ham.


*
Round 1 complete above

Initiative Count
20 Trevor - longsword vrs dire boar 28 (threat), confirm 11 (failure), damage 8
20 Dire Boar - gore vrs Coraine 22 (success), damage 20
15 Dara - [DELAY]
15 Troll 2 - [ENTANGLED, not visible] STR check vrs DC20 22 (success)
15 Ragnok - move, thrown hammer vrs dire boar 12 (fail)
09 Kurt - switch wands
05 Coraine - longsword vrs direboar 24(success), damage 8
04 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs dire boar 25 (success), damage 10

PC Status
Coraine 24/44, lesser vigor r6/11
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, fist of stone r7/10, shield r4/40, lesser vigor r4/11
Ragnok 42/49, lesser vigor r 5/11
Trevor 26/36


[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll 1 DEAD
Owlbear DEAD
Troll 2 (AM87/88, AN87/88)
Dire Boar -36
[/sblock]

-MAP-
*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 11, 2008)

"C'mon, c'mon. Get out of the *way*!"

Ragnok steps up behind Dara and once again throws a hammer at the boar.

OOC: Att +5 (incl. penalty for firing into melee) Dam 1d4+4


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2008)

*Verdis*

Taking careful aim, the warlock calls up another ball of arcane power (1d20+9=25) and lobs it over his companions. His care is rewards as the blast strikes (3d6+1=10) the horrible hog in a potential ham.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2008)

*Dara*

Having no room to step into melee, and the battle being somewhat under control Dara simply waits to see, whether her intervention is required.


OOC: Delay


----------



## Legildur (Oct 12, 2008)

Kurt maintains his position and swaps wands for the wand of Cure Light Wounds. "Move Trevor!" Kurt orders the young soldier, knowing that the sooner more blades are arrayed against the fiendish beast, the quicker it will be over, and the less work he'll have to do afterwards to patch everyone up. "Make room for Ragnok!"


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

It never having been his intention to hog ALL the fun, Trevor will withdraw from the front line as a full round action, while maintaining his defensive posture to the opponents, and will remain specifically alert for any attacks of opportunity that present themselves.  He is hoping that the opponents will be so concerned with the arrival of fresh troops that they may inadvertently allow him a chance for a sneak attack. 

OOC:  Trevor slowly spins ninety degrees to his left, as he withdraws to AI 90.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> It never having been his intention to hog ALL the fun, Trevor will withdraw from the front line as a full round action, while maintaining his defensive posture to the opponents, and will remain specifically alert for any attacks of opportunity that present themselves.  He is hoping that the opponents will be so concerned with the arrival of fresh troops that they may inadvertently allow him a chance for a sneak attack.





*Please note where Trevor is withdrawing too.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Please note where Trevor is withdrawing too.*




So Noted in #717.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Trevor slowly spins ninety degrees to his left, as he withdraws to AI 90.




*OOC: Tactically speaking, Trevor can simply 5' step to square AI90, and still make his attack. 5' steps do not provoke Attack of Opportunities, so I guess I am confused why he would use the withdraw action to make this move, instead of a 5' step and an attack?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Ok we can work it that way, too!   I was afraid that since I was moving away from my attacker I had to use the withdraw action to prevent AoO, but, if, as you say, a five-foot step will suffice, then that's what Trevor will do.

Attack on the Dire Boar:  +1 magic Longsword +9, Damage 1-8+4 and then five-foot-step to AI 89. 

OOC Question: what's the yellow stuff on the map?  Someone having a bladder control issue?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> Attack on the Dire Boar:  +1 magic Longsword +9, Damage 1-8+4 and then five-foot-step to AI 90. (Except that AI 90 is more than five feet from Trevor's present position, so five-foot-step to AH 89.




Oh, right...I was thinking a 5' step to AI89.



Leif said:


> OOC Question: what's the yellow stuff on the map?  Someone having a bladder control issue?




That is the AoE for Dara's _web_ spell.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 12, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Oh, right...I was thinking a 5' step to AI89.



That was Kurt's intention in the order.... 5ft step and attack and make room for another blade.

BIC: Kurt watches on in satisfaction and applies the Wand of Cure Light Wounds to Coraine.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Ok, you're right, Rhun, AI 89 does make more sense.  I had become confused with all the talk in my brain about withdrawal and thought that Trevor needed to get clear of combat.  Wrong!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

*Combat, round 3 (round 8 since initial combat started)*

Combat, round 3 (round 8 since initial combat started)

It never having been his intention to hog ALL the fun, Trevor steps to the side to make room for his other companions, slashing with his sword as he moves. His blade opens a deep and bloody gash in the creature's side, causing it to snort in pain.

In response to the pain, the dire bore turns, lunging at Trevor...its incredibly sharp tusks again tear at the soldier, leaving bloody wounds in their wake.

Dara, noticing Ragnok behind her eager to charge into the fray, moves forward and to the side of the monstrous boar, trying to avoid it's sharp tusks, but there isn't enough room for her to slip past safely...still, her magical protections keep the beast at bay, even as the warrior woman sends her blade against the beast in a powerful swing. Dara's blade descends fast, and strikes so powerfully that it nearly decapitates the mighty boar, severing its spine and sending it slumping to the ground, legs still kicking.

You can continue to hear the roars of the troll stuck in the webbing; its large form suddenly looms into view as it rips its way closer to you...it won't be much longer until it tears itself free of Dara's spell.

With a warcry, Ragnok rushes forward toward the troll in the webs, and slashes his axe at the giant; Norryjar cuts deep, and dark troll blood flows from the wound.

"What is all this noise?" comes a savage, bellowing voice from somewhere behind you. A second later is roars in rage. "You killed Gyre! I shall flay your skin from your bones!" Verdis sees the third troll coming, but it doesn't look anything like the others. Though only slightly larger, its skin has a reddish orange hue, and it is covered in spines and boney protrusions...and it carries a massive greatsword in its hands.





The cleric of Hieroneous sucks in his breath as the troll looms into view. He recognises the threat immediately of a common-speaking troll wielding a weapon. "We have a major problem back here!" he calls to the others. Knowing that Trevor and Coraine are both wounded, he invokes Hieroneous' blessing and then touches the wand to Coraine.

Hearing Kurt's warning, Coraine turns away from the troll in the webbing and hustles back toward Verdis. Seeing the newcomer, the paladin moves past the warlock and takes a defensive position, determined to protect his companions.

The Warlock, surprised by the appearance of their new foe, turns to face the strange troll and hurls another eldritch blast. This time the full of Verdis' magic strikes the Troll in the face. "Um, I know you are getting porked up there, but we're about to be violated in the rear too! I don't like the look of this big orange bastard's bony protrusions." 



*
Round 2 complete above

Initiative Count
20 Trevor - 5' step, longsword vrs dire boar 19 (success), damage 10
20 Dire Boar - gore vrs Trevor 25 (success), damage 16; AoO vrs Dara 20 (failure)
15 Dara - Move to AJ89, tumble to avoid AoO (failed), falchion [PA3] vrs dire boar 21 (success), damage 20
15 Troll 2 - [ENTANGLED] STR check 22, allowing 10' movement
15 Ragnok - move to AJ89, waraxe [PA2] vrs troll2 18 (success), damage 17
12 Troll 3 - move
09 Kurt - sacred purification (heals 5 points each to Trevor, Coraine, Ragnok and Troll2); wand of cure light wounds on Coraine (heals 8 points)
05 Coraine - double move to AA89
04 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs troll3 29 (threat), confirm 20 (critical), damage 24

PC Status
Coraine 38/44, lesser vigor r7/11
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, fist of stone r8/10, shield r5/40, lesser vigor r5/11
Ragnok 48/49, lesser vigor r 6/11
Trevor 15/36


[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll 1 DEAD
Owlbear DEAD
Troll 2 -12
Dire Boar DEAD
Troll 3 -24
[/sblock]

-MAP-*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

*Verdis*

The Warlock, surprised by the appearance of their new foe, turns to face the strange troll and hurls another Eldritch blast (1d20+9=29). This time the full power (6d6+2=24) of Verdis' magic strikes the Troll in the face. "Um, I know you are getting porked up there, but we're about to be violated in the rear too! I don't like the look of this big orange bastard's bony protrusions." 

OOC: [sblock]crit check (1d20+9=20) Woo Hoo! Yeah, let's use the crit on the new troll. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara, noticing Ragnok behind her eager to charge into the fray, moves forward and to the side of the monstrous boar, trying to avoid it's sharp tusks, but there isn't enough room for her to slip past safely.

Still, the warrior woman sends her blade against the beast in a powerful swing.


OOC: Move to AJ89; Tumble failed; AoO provoked; Attack vs. Dire Boar (PA3; Atk +8 (Flanking) Dmg 2d4+13 Crit 18+).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

Scotley said:


> The Warlock, surprised by the resilience of their foe, redoubles he efforts hurling another Eldritch blast (1d20+9=29) at the porker. This time the full power (6d6+2=24) of Verdis' magic strikes the foe in the spine.




*OOC: Scotley, obviously you can keep Verdis' roll, aimed at the new troll, but if you want to change or modify your action in light of the newcomer, you may do that too...*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 13, 2008)

OOC: You know Ragnok: if he could see his opponent he'd charge. But I'm not clear Troll #2 is visible yet, and whether Ragnok could actually swing at it. Assuming that he can, that's what he'd do. If not, delay I guess, waiting for an opportunity to charge #2.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2008)

OOC: Don't think you can charge, but you could simply move 20 ft. to AJ89, nicely avoiding the reach AoO thanks to cover, and come within striking distance.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 13, 2008)

The cleric of Hieroneous sucks in his breath as the troll looms into view. He recognises the threat immediately of a common-speaking troll wielding a weapon. "We have a major problem back here!" he calls to the others. Knowing that Trevor and Coraine are both wounded, he invokes Hieroneous' blessing and then touches the wand to Coraine.
*ooc: Sacred Purification (1d8+2 hit point to Coraine and Trevor), and Cure Light Wounds (from wand) on Coraine.*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Don't think you can charge, but you could simply move 20 ft. to AJ89, nicely avoiding the reach AoO thanks to cover, and come within striking distance.



I don't think he can get cover coming into that square unless the Web spell is providing it?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

Scotley said:


> The Warlock, surprised by the appearance of their new foe, turns to face the strange troll and hurls another Eldritch blast (1d20+9=29). This time the full power (6d6+2=24) of Verdis' magic strikes the Troll in the face. "Um, I know you are getting porked up there, but we're about to be violated in the rear too! I don't like the look of this big orange bastard's bony protrusions."
> 
> OOC: [sblock]crit check (1d20+9=20) Woo Hoo! Yeah, let's use the crit on the new troll. [/sblock]




OOC: Post revised to take into account our new friend.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

Legildur said:


> I don't think he can get cover coming into that square unless the Web spell is providing it?




*More than 5' of webbing provides cover, which allows Ragnok to reach AJ89 without provoking AoO. On top of that, Ragnok can strike the troll from AJ89, since the troll occupies squares AK87/AK88/AL87/AL88. At least by my ruling (unless I'm missing something).*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

*Combat, round 4 (round 9 since initial combat started)*

Oops! I pasted the wrong round of combat over the top of this round! I suck!!!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2008)

*Dara*

Hearing Verdis' words of warning´, with the Troll still entangled and Ragnok and Trevor nearby to defeat him, Dara turns around and heads back to the corner to see what's in their back, moving past Coraine and Kurt. _“Uh, oh.”_

Quickly, the wild sorceress conjures up another web, that extends all over the place around the new threat, who remains barely visible inside.


OOC: Casting _Web_ (no ASF (Phew!)), centered directly on the orange Troll.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 15, 2008)

Leaving the threat behind him to the others to deal with, Ragnok swings Norryjar with vicious abandon, seeking to dismember the trapped troll.

OOC: PA for 5 points. Att +5, Dam 1d10+18, crit x3, AC 23 against giant subtype.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2008)

*Coraine*

Coraine waits for the newcomer to get closer to the edges of the web while he sizes up their tactical situation -- foes in front and back, their only way out being the staircase they just came down.

OOC: Ready action - attack troll#3 if it bursts out of the web area this round.


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will gladly do his duty and carve up the Troll bound by the _Web_.  [OOC:  Hopefully, he gets some big bonuses for the troll being immobilized  ENTANGLED [so, so sorry!] in the web, because his attack roll kinda stinks this round.]

to hit: 10
damage: 9
Attack on a webbed troll (1d20+9, 1d8+4=[1, 9], [5, 4])


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

*FYI...the trolls are not immobilized, but simply entangled.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  But, still, they can't exactly avoid the sword blows?  Can they?  Oh, just forget it, man, the heck with this.  Trevor's not about to risk cutting a troll free to wail on him.  He'll leave the big, green, slimy dudes alone and go catch up to everyone else.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  But, still, they can't exactly avoid the sword blows?  Can they?  Oh, just forget it, man, the heck with this.  Trevor's not about to risk cutting a troll free to wail on him.  He'll leave the big, green, slimy dudes alone and go catch up to everyone else.




*

Characters entangled take a -4 to their AC, and a -2 to their attacks.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

No change in Trevor's action stated in # 741.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> No change in Trevor's action stated in # 741.




Except that you already posted Trevor's action in post 739:



Leif said:


> Trevor will gladly do his duty and carve up the Troll bound by the _Web_.  [OOC:  Hopefully, he gets some big bonuses for the troll being immobilized  ENTANGLED [so, so sorry!] in the web, because his attack roll kinda stinks this round.]
> 
> to hit: 10
> damage: 9
> Attack on a webbed troll (1d20+9, 1d8+4=[1, 9], [5, 4])




I had already resolved Trevor's actions and the Troll 2's actions prior to your post 741.

Clarification for all players: Once you have posted your PCs action, that IS your PC's action. Kind of like playing chess...once you remove your hand from your piece, your move is made, regardless of if it was a poor decision. Unless the dynamics of the round suddently change and I ask for you to confirm or change your PC's action, I will be going with the first action posted.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 15, 2008)

Ragnok shrugs off the damage from the troll's claws, and swings again.

OOC: PA 5; Att +5; Dam 1d10+18; crit x3; AC 23 against troll


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Except that you already posted Trevor's action in post 739




OOC: Fair enough.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2008)

Kurt moves in behind Coraine, conscious of the threat there.
*ooc: double move to square north of Coraine (avoiding AOO)*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2008)

*Verdis*

Happy with his previous shot, and even happier with the webs on the trolls, Verdis cuts loose with another blast (1d20+9=21) of his arcane power (3d6+1=13).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2008)

*Dara*

(Next Round)

Having done what she could to keep the attackers from surrounding them at their leisure, Dara steps towards the foe and swings her blade at the orange troll in wild fury.

OOC: 5-ft. step and attack orange troll; *Rage*; PA3; Atk +8 Dmg 2d4+16 Crit 18+


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

*Combat, round 5 (round 10 since initial combat started)*

Combat, round 5 (round 10 since initial combat started)

Trevor strikes again at the entangled troll, but his blade fails to cut through the creature's thick, warty skin.

Having done what she could to keep the attackers from surrounding them at their leisure, Dara steps towards the foe and swings her blade at the orange (ish ) troll in wild fury. The blade comes close to its mark, but the troll pulls back just an instant before it would split him wide open.

The troll continues to strain against the webbing, clawing at Ragnok and Trevor, its teeth gnashing at them. The two warriors avoid any wounds as they dance around the entangled giant.

Ragnok shrugs off the damage from the troll's claws, and swings again. Again Norryjar cuts through the enemy's defenses, carving another deeps gash into the troll's chest, and certainly breaking some ribs. The brute roars and staggers, but stubbornly remains standing.

The fiendish looking troll growls against its wounds, reaching out its neck to snap its teeth at Dara. The warrior woman dodges, but Coraine is not so lucky as the brute's heavy sword cuts through webbing and air, and through armor as well! The blow strikes hard, but the paladin stays on his feet.

Kurt decides that the wounded Coraine deserves more than simply the wand, and so calls directly on Hieroneous to aid the holy warrior in His work. The healing restores the paladin's vigor, reversing nearly all the damage caused by the troll's blade.

Coraine strikes at the troll again, putting his weight behind the blade, and his longsword cuts another deep gash into the troll.

"Try lighting the webs on fire once you have him down!" shouts Verdis helpfully. His voice is high pitched suggesting this battle has him even more excited than usual. He quickly summons up another burst of arcane energy and tosses it at the orangish troll. _Damn, I'm good!_ He can't help smiling with satisfaction as the blast finds the mark again, scorching the Troll's face, burning an eye, and leaving the beast looking grisly indeed. 




*
Round 4 complete above

Initiative Count
20 Trevor - longsword vrs Troll2 13 (failure)
15 Dara - 5' step, falchion [PA3] vrs Troll3 13 (failure)
15 Troll2 - [ENTANGLED] claw vrs Trevor 15 (failure), claw vrs Ragnok 22 (failure), bite vrs Ragnok 20 (failure)
15 Ragnok - waraxe [PA5] vrs Troll2 16 (success), damage 23
12 Troll3 - [ENTANGLED] greatsword vrs Coraine 22 (success), damage 18; bite vrs Dara 10 (failure)
09 Kurt - spontaneously cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Coraine (healing 17 points), dropping sound burst
05 Coraine - longsword [PA2] vrs Troll3 28 (threat), confirm 11 (failure); damage 12
04 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs Troll3 29 (threat), confirm 11 (critical), damage 24 (thank Dara for her web spell; without the penalty to the troll's DEX, this wouldn't have been a crit!)


PC Status
Coraine 39/44, lesser vigor r9/11
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, fist of stone r10/10, shield r7/40, lesser vigor r7/11[/QUOTE]
Ragnok 40/49, lesser vigor r8/11
Trevor 07/36

[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll 1 DEAD
Owlbear DEAD
Troll 2 -50
Dire Boar DEAD
Troll 3 -75
[/sblock]

-MAP-*


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Trevor strikes again at the Entangled Troll.  Roll please, Rhun?  Mods above in title.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2008)

Fighting more tactically now, Ragnok aims another cut at the creature's chest, trying to still its black heart. As he does so, he tells over the contents of his backpack in his mind.

"Damn! No oil!"

"Hey, Trevor - got any oil to burn this bastard?"

OOC: Att +10, Dam 1d10+8, AC 23 vs troll.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Try lighting the webs on fire once you have him down!" shouts Verdis helpfully. His voice is high pitched suggesting this battle has him even more excited than usual. He quickly summons up another burst of arcane energy and tosses (1d20+9=29) it at the orangish troll. _Damn, I'm good!
_ He can't help smiling with satisfaction as the blast finds the mark again. 

OOC: [sblock] crit check (1d20+9=11) How's this guys touch AC? Can I squeak by with another 11? damage (6d6+2=24)[/url or only 16 if the 11 isn't good enough for a crit. [/sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1771597/


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*



Boddynock said:


> "Damn! No oil!"
> "Hey, Trevor - got any oil to burn this bastard?"



"Flint and steel have I, Ragnok, but, alas, no oil.  But Verdis is right, the webs may provide us with sufficient fuel.  However, they may burn too quickly to do the job adequately."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2008)

Kurt decides that the wounded Coraine deserves more than simply the wand, and so calls directly on Hieroneous to aid the holy warrior in His work.
*ooc: spontaneously casts Cure Moderate Wounds on Coraine (sacrifices a Sound Burst) to cure 2d8+5 hit points. No AOO due to cover.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2008)

*Combat, round 6 (round 11 since initial combat started)*

Trevor strikes again and the entangled troll standing before him, his blade cutting through webs to add yet another wound to the sturdy brute.

Further enraged by her near miss, Dara swings at the troll again. Her falchion cuts a great gash down the chest of the troll, exposing bone and innards. Thick, dark troll blood gushes from the wound, and the troll stumbles...but with a savage roar of pain it catches itself and somehow remains standing despite the horrid wound!

The troll in the entryway continues its growling and roaring and thrashing about, one clawed hand again catching Ragnok...the huge hand opening a furrow of bloody scratches across the side of his neck and cheek.

Fighting more tactically now, Ragnok aims another cut at the creature's chest, trying to still its black heart. As he does so, he tells over the contents of his backpack in his mind. "Damn! No oil!" Norryjar again strikes true, and the troll tumbles backward, the fight gone out of him, through the webs prevent the creature from crashing to the ground.

The armed troll again slams its blade down onto Coraine, injuring the paladin, but when it tries to follow up with a bite of its cruel teeth, the holy warrior dances out of the way.

Kurt taps his foot impatiently...wishing his companions would slay this creature.

Coraine shakes off the pain of his newest wound and steps close to the troll, thrusting the point of his blade through the creature's gut. 

It stumbles...eyes rolling upward...

And then Verdis' arcane blast strikes it full on again, and the troll flops backward, unmoving.




*
Round 5 complete above

Initiative Count
20 Trevor - longsword vrs Troll2 27 (success), damage 10
15 Dara - falchion [PA3] vrs Troll3 22 (success), damage 20
15 Troll2 - [ENTANGLED] claw vrs Trevor 13 (failure), claw vrs Ragnok 25 (success), damage 7, bite vrs Ragnok 21 (failure)
15 Ragnok - waraxe vrs Troll2 26 (success), damage 13
12 Troll3 - [ENTANGLED] greatsword vrs Coraine 25 (success), damage 16; bite vrs Coraine 11 (Failure)
09 Kurt - delay (?)
05 Coraine - longsword [PA2] vrs Troll3 20 (success), damage 12
04 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] 15 (success), damage 8


PC Status
Coraine 24/44, lesser vigor r10/11
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, (fist of stone expired), shield r8/40, lesser vigor r8/11[/QUOTE]
Ragnok 34/49, lesser vigor r9/11
Trevor 07/36

[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM's eyes only]
Troll 1 DEAD
Owlbear DEAD
Troll 2 -68
Dire Boar DEAD
Troll 3 -115
[/sblock]

-MAP-*


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Well, Ragnok, is it down for the count?  Should I light these webs on fire?"  As he says this, Trevor retrieves his tinder box and stands ready to proceed.  Trevor looks awfully grim, bleeding from numerous small wounds and one particularly large one on his right arm, but he seems to be holding up well under the circumstances.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 18, 2008)

"No, mate - let's do it properly. For now, just keep sticking it in the guts to make sure it stays down. And here," - Ragnok fumbles in his backpack before handing over a magic potion - "this'll help a bit! Now if that web disappears, you let us know!"

With that, the dwarf hastens towards the other threat. Norryjar's still thirsty for troll blood!

OOC: Potion of CLW given to Trevor.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2008)

*Dara*

Further enraged by her near miss, Dara swings at the troll again.


OOC: 5-ft. step and attack orangISH troll; Rage (r2/7); PA3; Atk +5 Dmg 2d4+12 Crit 18+


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2008)

*Verdis*

Summoning more arcane power to his fingertips, Verdis tosses another eldritch blast (1d20+9=15) at the strange troll. It strikes the fellow with a sizzle (3d6+1=8). Rubbing his hands together and preparing to hit it again Verdis says, "The next one will think twice about attacking us from the rear." Then it hits him how this encounter might have gone without the webs and he pales a little. "Thanks for your help too Dara," he adds a little sheepishly.


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*



Boddynock said:


> "No, mate - let's do it properly. For now, just keep sticking it in the guts to make sure it stays down. And here," - Ragnok fumbles in his backpack before handing over a magic potion - "this'll help a bit! Now if that web disappears, you let us know!"
> With that, the dwarf hastens towards the other threat. Norryjar's still thirsty for troll blood!
> OOC: Potion of CLW given to Trevor.



Trevor reaches for the potion from Ragnok, but then thinks better of it. "No, Ragnok, I have a potion myself.  While I could certainly use two of them, you might need yours to save yourself.  But the thought is greatly appreciated."  The roguish ex-soldier has a smile a mile wide.  He is very grateful to have found such a good group of friends, who care enough about him to give him their "Water of Life" as well as shed their blood alongside him.

OOC:  Trev will quickly down his own potion, Rhun.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 22, 2008)

Kurt taps his foot impatiently...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

*Update this morning, I promise...*


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

yay!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

*Round 6 updates above; Combat is over...for now. Actions?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will immediately begin to pile up the troll remains into a pile to facilitate their final destruction.  "I hope someone has some oil, because, otherwise, we're just about to get to do this all over again.  And, I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't believe I could live through another fight like that one so soon!"

OOC:  Rhun, also see post 761 for Trevor's consumption of his potion of Cure Moderate CL3.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock reloads his crossbow and says, "No more alchemist's fire, but maybe we can use the webs."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 23, 2008)

Kurt sees Trevor's condition and knows that the young soldier has had a tough time of it. "Come over here lad," he says gesturing with his hand as the others start on the destruction of the trolls. He taps Trevor with the wand of Lesser Vigor. "You gotta learn to duck and weave," he adds with a wink.
*ooc: applies charge from wand of lesser vigor to Trevor.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Hmm, Duck and Weave.... what a concept!  Thanks, Kurt, I'll give that a try.  And thanks for helping to get me patched up, too!"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 23, 2008)

Ragnok retrieves his throwing hammers and says, "Let's check the rooms. Maybe there's some old lumber in there that we can use."

Matching actions to words, he goes into the western chamber and looks around.


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trev will go and help Ragnok do.... whatever it is that he is doing, as soon as Kurt gets finished with his wonderful ministrations.

[sblock=Rhun]Please let me know what Trevor's new hp total is after Kurt's spell?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2008)

*Dara*

Having heard that they would just get back up again, Dara continues to strike at the fallen troll in her rage.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2008)

*Verdis*

Casually tossing a little more arcane energy onto the fallen troll, Verdis remains on watch for more trouble while the others explore their pyromaniacal desires.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, Dara's webbing prevents any real exploration of the chambers, completely blocking your movements. In the part of the western chamber you can get to, the only thing that might burn are the few remaining chunks of fouled carpet that lie scattered about the floor.

*Who is watching Troll #2?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will run back and whack on Troll #2 a bit more for good measure.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2008)

*Dara*

A short while later, Dara feels the adrenaline rush wane and looks at the battered body at her feet.

_“Anyone gonna burn this fellow, to make sure he won't pesker us again?”_


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I surely would, Dara, if I had anything to burn the buggers _WITH_."  Trevor continues to aggravate and re-aggravate the wounds of Troll #2, making sure that it does not rise again anytime immediately soon.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP07/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"If we have nothing to burn them with, and no other way to finally destroy them, I must ask:  What is our foolproof strategy for getting the heck out of here if we must leave them while they still are regenerating?"
OOC:  Rhun, I assume you know Trevor's REAL curent hp?  I'll go check in RG and see if it's up yet.  I don't see it anywhere there, Rhun.  Did Kurt have a chance to help Trevor yet?  And if he did have a chance, did he actually do it? hehe


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2008)

*OOC:
This includes the remaining rounds from any lesser vigor, the 1 charge from the wand of lesser vigor that Kurt gave Trevor following combat, and Trevor's consumption of his Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds. Please make sure character sheets are updated with the use of any consumables.

Current PC Status
Coraine 25/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34
Ragnok 36/49
Trevor 29/36
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  hp records for Trevor are up to date, as is his equipment list (crossed off potion)

IC:  "I could really use a rest, but we don't have enough treasure yet to justify a halt in our exploration.  And we _still_ need to find a way to make sure these trolls stay dead!"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2008)

*Dara*

_“A rest!? We just started... does anyone have a torch?”_


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 24, 2008)

"Bah! Just burn the webs and we can at least search the rooms. I'm not going to retreat because these blasted lizards are likely to get up again.

Taking out flint and steel, Ragnok goes up to the troll he and Trevor were battling and strikes sparks into the webbing holding it.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Trevor is sorry that he mentioned the word 'rest,' but he is in pretty bad shape, physically, so he would still prefer to lie down for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 25, 2008)

*ooc: Had a better post a few hours back, but I can't see it.*
bic: Kurt chokes the unwebbed troll.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Trevor is sorry that he mentioned the word 'rest,' but he is in pretty bad shape, physically, so he would still prefer to lie down for at least a few minutes.





*Actually, 29 of 36 hit points is only slightly wounded...he is still at 80%...I feel worse than that with a bad hangover. *


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2008)

Legildur said:


> ooc:
> bic: Kurt chokes the unwebbed troll.




*Wow, you know...I never thought about drowning or choking a troll as a way of permanently killing it...I mean, if hacking its lungs into tiny bits wouldn't do it, why would suffocation? I'm gonna have to think on that one for a few...*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 25, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Wow, you know...I never thought about drowning or choking a troll as a way of permanently killing it...I mean, if hacking its lungs into tiny bits wouldn't do it, why would suffocation? I'm gonna have to think on that one for a few...*



*Well we don't have time to starve them or let them die of thirst . From the SRD (my emphasis):*


> Regeneration does not restore hit points lost from starvation, thirst, or *suffocation*.



*Aside from that, it would be innately satisfying to choke a troll. *


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Actually, 29 of 36 hit points is only slightly wounded...he is still at 80%...I feel worse than that with a bad hangover. *



OOC:  Please don't pee on Trevor's cheerios when he's trying to drum up a little sympathy.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2008)

Legildur said:


> *Well we don't have time to starve them or let them die of thirst . From the SRD (my emphasis):**Aside from that, it would be innately satisfying to choke a troll. *






*Right, I understand the ruling, it just doesn't make sense. If you can rip out a troll's lungs and chop them into bits (assuming they have lungs, of course), it doesn't make sense that you would be able to suffocate them. 

Also, sorry for the spotty posting...this last week has been hectic. Will get back on track soon. Should get the next IC post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2008)

With much concentrated effort, using the webs to get the fire started, and then remnants of carpet and smashed furniture to feed the flames, you soon have the troll's burning merrily, a thick greasy smoke rising from their carcasses. Throughout this, the area remains quiet...if the combat or smoke has alerted the residents of the Temple, they do not appear to be coming to investigate. 

The west room is as you previously saw; ruined, torn apart and with nothing of value or real interest. The eastern room is much the same, a clutter of refuse, gnawed bones and dung. This chamber too contains a large iron ring and chain set in the floor. It is obvious the chambers serve as guard posts for the owlbear and dire boar, though you are certain they were once meant for much grander purpose. 

None of the troll's carry anything of apparent value, besides their leader's sword. It is on excellent craftsmanship, but much too large for any of you to carry in combat.

Corridors lead south from each guard chamber, and each appears to leave you with similar options as the continue on into the darkness.


*OOC: Where next? Again, sorry for the delays.


-MAP-*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2008)

Once he's convinced that the troll is crackling merrily, and won't be getting up again, Ragnok stumps over to the rest of the party in the western chamber and says, "Might as well check our backs before we try the big double doors."

He then heads towards the southern passageway, waiting only to see that the rest are following him.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 30, 2008)

Kurt silently follows Trevor south from the western chamber.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor, in  response to Kurt's incessant insitence, hurrys along to catch up with Ragnok.  "All right, all right!  Keep your shirt on, Kurt, I'm going, I'm going!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2008)

*Verdis*

After putting a handkerchief in place over his mouth and nose in a vain attempt to keep out the fumes of roasting troll, the warlock follows.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"What's the matter, Verdis?  Getting queasy on us?  Ahhhh," says Trevor, inhaling deeply, "I love the smell of barbequed troll in the morning!  Smells like...VICTORY!"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Yes, that went rather well.”_

Dara also agrees with Ragnok and follows the rest.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2008)

All remains oddly quiet as you head south down the dark corridor. You pause at the first intersection. To the east, a chamber opens a short ways further on. To the south, the corridor appears to take a turn to the west.

*-MAP-*


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor motions to the chamber to the east as he favors his companions with a questioning glance, as if to say, "This way, shall we?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara just realizes something... _“Be right back!”_

...and heads back to where they have been battling the trolls. There she casts a spell and looks around.


OOC: _Detect Magic_.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor leads the goup back with Dara, and while she investigates further, he stands at the southern edge of the room keeping watch down the passageway.  His sword remains loose in its sheath.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2008)

Reluctantly, Verdis follows the others back to the troll's lair.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 1, 2008)

Kurt maintains a vigil at the junction (Y99) while some of the others return to inspect their recent charred victory.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, Dara's spell doesn't reveal the presence of any magic within the chambers in which the trolls were slain and burned. Returning south, you hang a left from the main corridor and enter a twenty by thirty foot room. The chamber is a mess in every respect. It reeks of foul troll, is covered with debris and refuse, and littered with gnawed bones and chunks of decaying meat. A few shelves remain attached to the walls, and several boxes, crates and barrels remain standing against the chamber's walls. A heavy wooden door is set in the southeastern corner of the chamber.

*-MAP-*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara continues to concentrate on her spell for the next few minutes, while slowly moving with the rest of the party.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 4, 2008)

Kurt gestures for young Trevor to check and open the door, while he himself maintains sentry with Verdis.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Hey, *OLD Kurt*, don't you ghink we should at least look through some of these crates and such first?  Even nasty trolls like shiny things, you know...."  Trevor picks the most likely looking crate to hold some loot (the cleanest one) and takes a peek inside.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 4, 2008)

Ragnok is impatient to keep going. Nevertheless, he moves to another crate and rips the top off. He's had an idea but he'll need gold, and a lot of it, to bring it to fruition.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Even a wily rogue like me can't even hold a candle to the Gold Fever of a Healthy Dwarf," says Trevor with a broad smile and maybe just a touch of envy for Ragnok.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 4, 2008)

Kurt's eyes narrow lightly as he listens to Trevor.  He remains silent for a few moments. "Okay," he says, resuming sentry and allowing the others to raid the crates.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will start at the opposite end of the assortment of crates and check them out, working his way towards Ragnok as he does so.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2008)

You spend several minutes ransacking the chamber, and eventually your search pays off. Tucked under a moldering sack of grain you find a leather bag, which contains 12 pieces of platinum, 44 gold, and 86 silver. Dara's spell reveals no magic in the room.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

*Verdis*

The Warlock remains alert for danger while the search of the crates is completed.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2008)

A bit of loot found, you move on. Trevor detects no danger or sounds from the door, and so you move through into a short connecting hall. Passing through another door, you find yourselves in a twenty foot by twenty foot chamber. Something has taken some effort to decorate what appears to be an old storeroom: the walls are covered with a plastering of excrement and bones, forming both patterns upon the walls and shelf-like bone ledges. Scores of skulls leer at you from these ledges: human, goblinoid, dwarven, and various others as well. The floor here is a conglomerate of bones and ordure. A large, heavy armchair and a crude table, both also fashioned of bones, stand in the northwest corner. A pile of torn cloth, old tapestries and chunks of carpet form a makeshift bed in the southeast corner of the place. A large suit of armor, also made from bones, sits nearby, and the glitter of gold and jewels comes from the table: sitting atop it are several items: a large mug made from a dwarf skull, a hand keg of foul smelling alcohol, a thick necklace crafted of gold and rubies, and a heavy belt made of silver and emeralds.

*-MAP-*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Looks like we found the boss troll's lair.”_

If her spell is still active, Dara detects magic in the room. If not, she casts _Detect Magic_ first.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Gee, you think so?  I just love his taste in decor!  And what a lovely aroma permeates this place!  Yummm!"  Trevor keeps both eyes on that big "skeleton construct" or whatever it proves to be.  He is just pretty sure that it's going to animate and attack any second now.  So he silently points at it significantly and looks, wide-eyed, at Kurt.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2008)

Dara's spell does not detect the presence of magic in this chamber, either.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Did Trevor see Dara just cast _Detect Magic_ again, or did she simply look around this room?

[SBLOCK=OOC]I ask this on Thanee's behalf so that he can know how many spells Dara has remaining.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thanee]Actually, there was no need for Dara to do this at all, was there?  Can't Verdis detect magic at will as an SLA?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

Leif said:


> Did Trevor see Dara just cast _Detect Magic_ again, or did she simply look around this room?
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]I ask this on Thanee's behalf so that he can know how many spells Dara has remaining.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Leif and Thanee]It doesn't really matter. Verdis has detect magic as a class ability. Don't let that keep Dara from doing her thing, but don't worry about running out.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 5, 2008)

The cleric smiles slightly at Trevor's concern. "It's just his suit of armor, lad," he says in reassurance before resuming his vigil with Verdis.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Leif said:
> 
> 
> > [SBLOCK=OOC]I ask this on Thanee's behalf so that he can know how many spells Dara has remaining.[/sblock]
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2008)

*OOC: We'll say she only used one detect magic.*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 7, 2008)

Ragnok sniffs the alcohol gingerly and winces.

"I wonder if it's flammable?" he mutters to himself.

He then grabs a scrap of cloth from the bread, soaks it in the disgusting brew, and attempts to set it alight with flint and steel.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2008)

The cloth lights quickly and burns hot; the beverage is definitely flammable.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor checks inside all of the skulls on the shelf, and inspects the table and chair before turning to the more obvious heap on valuables.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 7, 2008)

"Ah *ha!*" says Ragnok crisply.

He makes sure the keg is tightly sealed then hoists it onto his back, fastening it in place just below his backpack.

"*That*'ll give us the means to deal with any other trolls we meet! Right, let's go!"

OOC: How much does the keg weigh, Rhun?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock can't help but smile. "And what will you do with it if there are no more trolls?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 8, 2008)

Ragnok roars with laughter.

"I'll force a dram down your throat, to teach you a proper respect for true dwarven spirits - not this stinking rot-gut brew."

He winks and grins at Verdis before moving off, shrugging the keg into a comfortable position.


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Hold on, there, Ragnok!  Not so fast.  We've still got this big pile of loot to go through, count, and haul out of here, you know?"

Trevor immediately returns his attention to the treasure amd begins sorting and counting.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 9, 2008)

Kurt turns to Trevor. "Since none of the items are magical, why don't we just throw all the loot into a bag and sort it out later?" he politely suggests. "I would rather keep moving before the denizens get wind of our further incursion."


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Totally taken aback by Kurt being POLITE, Trevor says no more, but shrugs and rakes all the loot on the table into a big bag, which he hands to Kurt with a smile and a wink.  "Voila!  Your wish is my command." Trevor says.  "Or at least my strong suggestion," he adds as he turns away.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 9, 2008)

Kurt eyes the bag for a moment, then grunts and accepts it before stashing it in his backpack. "Let's go then."


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Any particular direction you'd like for me to head, or should we just continue as before?  In the absence of other instructions or complaints, I'll assume we just want to do more of the same."  Trevor will head for the nearest exit that leads in the same general direction in which the party has  been traveling.  (Doesn't look like we have much choice.  AK/AL, 99/100 it shall be then.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2008)

Verdis moves along at the rear of the group trying desperately to think of a proper rejoinder for Ragnok and whenever he's not looking over his shoulder for trouble.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

The necklace and the belt are dropped into Trevor's sack as Ragnok straps the smallish keg to his back. Though the container holds about 5 quarts, it only half-full, with perhaps 5 pints worth of fluid remaining within it.

The loot collected, you move to the eastern door. Hearing nothing beyond, Trevor leads you through the door and into the next area.


*The keg weighs about 6lb currently, but would weigh 10 full.


Ruby and Gold Necklace, value 2375
Silver and Emerald Belt, value 2625*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara moves with the group, keeping her eyes and ears open.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

Passing through another ten by ten connecting hall, your find yourselves in what appears to be another storage area...boxes, crates and barrels line the walls of this place. Many are broken open, spilling moldering flour, grain and who knows what else to the floor, where it mixes with the gnawed bones, splintered wood, old rags and odure. The whole area reeks of troll.

*-MAP-*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Lovely...”_ Dara comments, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor says, "Ugh, I hope that I never become accustomed to that stink!  Think there is any point in going through this junk?  I expect that the troll who is responsible for this mess would have already absconded with anything noteworthy to be found here.  But, of course, I could be wrong....."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2008)

Kurt maintains sentry with Verdis as the others decide what to do.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

A quick search of the area rewards you with a small leather bag that Trevor pulls from a foul pile of troll excrement. Despite the nastiness of the find, the soldier can't help but be happy as he opens to find a mix of silver and gold coins, and several green chrysoberyls.


*
37gp, 61sp
3 chrysoberyls (120gp each)
*


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Apparently, the trolls that live around here have a decidedly peculiar diet!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

*Verdis*

With a wink at Dara, Verdis announces, "My turn!" and proceeds to use his own abilities to detect magic on the stores just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

There is no magic emanating from anywhere in the chamber...just filth and foulness.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Is there more to be done here, or have we completely exhausted the meager interest of this place?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 14, 2008)

"Let's go!"

Ragnok stumps off.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2008)

Kurt smiles to himself as the dwarf provides the leadership necessary to keep them moving.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

The impatient dwarf leads the way east, Coraine hurrying to catch him so that he doesn't get himself into trouble. The rest of the company falls in line behind him, as you navigate the dark, silent halls of the Temple's under levels.

Soon enough, you find yourselves in a long corridor stretching north. While all remains oddly quiet, from somewhere ahead you can see the dim flickering of torchlight...

-MAP-


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I would offer to scout up ahead for us, but I think we can already surmise that those torches are most likely being borne by those who would work us ill.  But the evil residents of this place should not need torches!  So there is, perhaps, more afoot here than just torchlight in a dungeon.  Let us see what use they are up to with this fire."  Trevor will listen carefully to see if he can detect any voices coming from the direction of the torchlight.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

Trevor doesn't hear any sound of voices coming from ahead. The torch light appears to be stationary; perhaps there is a chamber ahead.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2008)

Kurt moves up beside Trevor. "Only one way to find out," he says quietly, gesturing for the young soldier to scout forward. "Just watch out for defensive pits," he adds, thinking of how he might set about defending such a place.


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  How far ahead of us is the torchlight?  Trevor doesn't want to get too far ahead of his friends who can defend him better than he can himself.  If we can move as a group just as far as we are able without risking being heard by anyone/thing that is up there, then Trevor will creep stealthily and silently forward to have a look.

"Ok, gents (and lady), that's about as far as we should risk moving together," whispers Trevor when they reach the limit of his comfort, "Now I'll just ease on up and have me a good look."  Trevor will take Kurt's advice to heart and scan for traps/pits/anything unusual or dangerous as he creeps forward.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara nods and waits for Trevor to get some more information on what awaits them up ahead.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock tries to focus on the rear of the party in case they are attacked, but he keeps turning about trying to see what is happening with Trevor at the same time. After getting a little dizzy he stands leaning against a wall and ponders putting a rear view mirror on his crossbow.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

Trevor creeps forward toward the torchlight ahead, moving slowly and cautiously, as quietly as a mouse. He soon disappears into the shadows beyond Verdis' sunrod, fading into the dimness as he hugs the wall.

[sblock=For Leif]
Trevor moves some 120-130 feet further down the hall, and peers around the corner into a lit chamber. The once richly appointed chamber still bears some semblance to its former self...it is well furnished, and currently occupied by five muscular, hairy goblinoids...bugbears! They are clad in scale armor, and bear broadswords (longswords) across their backs. They are arguing among themselves in low, muffled voices in goblin (which Trevor doesn't understand), and drinking mugs of thick black stout. None of them seem to notice the rogue watching them from around the corner.

Trevor's Move Silenty: 32
Trevor's Hide: 15

Trevor needs to add his languages. His Int of 12 allows him to speak one free language in addition to Common...I'm ruling it can't be goblin, though, because that would just be too convenient! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

OOC:  In keeping with your history for Trevor, he selects Elvish as his other known language.

IC:  Petrified by what he sees, Trevor remains very quiet and still and tries to meld back into the stone of the wall while he watches the bugbears for a few more moments.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2008)

OOC: Trevor should be able to understand, Elven and Goblin are very similar languages, to make it elven you just have to tilt the head back, talk thorough the nose and enunciate a lot. For goblin you look down spit, mumble and cuss.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

[sblock=For Leif]The bugbears continuing talking and arguing amonst themselves as Trevor watches. They sit around a circular table, and appear to be playing some sort of dice game. Each has a small stack of copper and silver coins in front of them that they are betting. They are more focused on the game than watching for intruders; although three of the brutes could conceivably see the rogue from their postions, none of them are looking toward the corridor.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor will hold fast until one of the bugbears, preferably one not on the side of the tale towards Trevor, wins a hand.  Trevor will use this time to scan carefully for the types of weapons and armor belonging to the bugbears, and whether there is any signaling device present in the room, such an a gong or bell.  In the ensuing bellowing, guffawing, and cursing, Trevor will slink back the way he came, being just as careful on the way out as he was on the way in.

Once he is safely back with the others, Trevor will report what he saw, including the bugbears' numbers, the kind of arms and armor that were evident, and whether any obvious signalling devices were present.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

The bugbears are all armored in scale mail, and each bears a longsword; there are shields and a few other assorted weapons hanging from pegs in the wall. From Trevor's point of view, he doesn't see any gongs or other alarm devices, but there is either another passage or an alcove in the chamber's south wall that he can't see into.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I could _possibly_ get close enough to hit one with a sneak attack, but then I'd be all alone in a room full of angry bugbears, so I'd need you all to be very close and standing at the ready, to say the least.  I am, of course, open to other suggestions as well!"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Well, I'm not sure, if it is such a good idea to go in there alone, even if we are nearby. It would still take a moment to get into the room. I would rather prepare and then attack them openly, or as stealthily as we can manage together.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 19, 2008)

"Bah, what are we waiting for? I say we march in there, slice them up, then move on!"

Ragnok's tactics have not gained in subtlety with the passage of time.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Oddly enough, I have to agree with Ragnok as well as Dara. This appears to be a challenging foe before us. I think we need to hit them hard and in force before they get a chance to prepare a defense."


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"I have to agree with Dara on this one.  Let's sneak up there as stealthily as we can, and then hit them at once, hopefully with me getting a sneak attack on one of them...  I don't suppose that we have any poison or something of the sort that would help me to take one down with a sneak attack, do we?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 20, 2008)

Kurt's brow furrows at Trevor's suggestion to use poison. "Do we really need to stoop so low to clear this place?" he asks in a whisper. He doesn't wait for a reply, and readies his longsword, but knowing that he cannot sneak at all!


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Perhaps not.  But I would not like for us to overlook any advantage that we might gain in this struggle.  I don't think that they are going to be overmuch concerned with 'fighting fair,' you know?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2008)

Coraine casts a disapproving look at Trevor. "Poison? Pshaw. It is dishonorable to use that foul substance. Have faith in the Invincible One, and victory will be ours." The paladin brandishes his blade. "Ragnok has the right of it; these brutes are mere goblins, large and hairy to be sure, but certainly nothing to concern us. We have faced far worse in this place already today."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 20, 2008)

"Into then young Trevor," Kurt urges him. "We will be right behind you."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Yes, we have...”_ Dara agrees with Coraine.

Before they rush in, the warrior-mage will cast two spells (_Shield_ and right before entering _Fist of Stone_).


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"So be it, then, and, yes, you are undoubtedly correct about 'fair play' and whatnot."  Trevor psyches himself up to make a stealthy frontal assault on the monsters.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Once he is properly psyched, Trevor will unsheath his blade and *stealthily* (crunch: Move Silently skill check) move forward once again, but before he fully commits to rash action, he will look back to visually confirm that everyone else is ready and in position.  So satisfied, Trevor will wait a moment, until the creatures are particularly engrossed in their game.  (OOC:  Is there at least some cover to which Trev can sneak that will permit him to creep close enough for a sneak attack from a hidden position?)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2008)

*With that said, I know Trevor is using move silently to get into position; how close is everyone following behind him?

Also, the only cover Trevor can use is the corner of the wall; once he moves into the room he will be in plain sight...assuming he has surprise, Trevor could move into the room to be in position to attach on round 1; if his initiative beats the bugbears, they will still be flat footed, allowing him to sneak attack. Or, he could attack with a missile weapon (even a thrown dagger) in the surprise round, which would also gain him sneak attack damage.*


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

OOC:  Hmmm, Ok, change of plans.  Trevor sheaths his sword again, and readies his longbow.  Gonna have to do this from a distance, and then duck behind Coraine and Ragnok with a major quickness! (After he "feathers [him] yon oaf."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 20, 2008)

"Keen of ear these bugbears be," Kurt reminds the others quietly. "If we stay back 60 feet then young Trevor has a chance to shoot and withdraw while we close up."


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

"Yes, that sounds good to 'young Trevor' too!" 

OOC:  Now, if everyone is ready, Trev will begin to creep forward, bow at the ready.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock checks his crossbow and moves along at the rear of the group. "Stay as close to Trevor as you dare," he suggestes to the leaders. "Every second we delay after his first shot is time they will prepare for us."


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Trevor continues to ease gradually forward, wishing he could still even the gentle sound of his breathing. 
Another move silently check, just in case you need one (1d20+12=17)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Trevor moves cautiously to the corner, as quiet as a mouse compared to his companions behind him. Their heavy boots, the clack and creak of their armor...this group is definitely designed for stealth. The rogue knocks arrow to bow, draws back the string, and is just taking aim when one the bugbears' ears perk up. "Eh? Did you hear something?" he asks his companions.

*Is Trevor taking his shot?*

-MAP-


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2008)

*Dara*

Not hindered by her armor, Dara manages to remain silent as they wait for the moment to attack. When Trevor raises his bow, the sorceress casts her last spell in preparation (_Fist of Stone_). Then she raises her falchion, silently saying _Go!_.


OOC: Move Silently 21;
Surprise Round: Move 40 ft. forward.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

Yes! Having an arrow nocked and ready, Nijel wll send the shaft on its deadly flight, aiming to shoot straight through both of the alerted bugbear's ears. to Dara and the others he whispers, "Now."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock clutches his crossbow and motions his companions forward. Once the others start to move he stays close on their heels eager to get far enough to have a target.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

*Please post your surprise round actions...Trevor attacks, Dara and Verdis move. I'm assuming the others will move as well, but let me know for certan.*


----------



## Legildur (Nov 24, 2008)

Kurt hustles forward at Trevor's signal.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 24, 2008)

Ragnok moves forward eagerly, axe in hand.


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor craftily allows Kurt,  Ragnok, and Dara get ahead of him, and he then presses forward beside Verdis.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

SURPRISE ROUND

Trevor lets arrow fly, but his aim is off ever so slightly Attack Roll: 14 (failure), and the missile is deflected by the spaulder of his target's armor. The bugbear roars in surprise and stands, and his companions immediately follow suit. As Trevor releases the arrow, his companions begin their rush down the corridor...


*Round 1 post will be coming shortly.*


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

As soon as he releases the arrow, Trevor drops bow and draws sword, which action may well have interfered with the arrow's trajectory.  "Ooopsy-daisy.  Got to remember to spend some time at the range one day soon!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

COMBAT, round 1

Trevor stands a moment in surprise as he watches his arrow richochet off the bugbear and into the stone wall...as he drops his bow and reaches for his blade, it gives at least a couple of the creatures the window they need. The largest leaps over the table, knocking it to the ground with a loud crash and sending copper and silver coins bouncing all over. His sword comes into his hand,and he thrusts it forward, but the weapon is turned aside by the mithril shirt that Trevor wears beneath his clothing.

Coraine rushes forward to defend Trevor from the fast-acting bugbear, chopping savagely with his own sword. The blade tears through his foe's scale armor, cutting a bloody gash across the goblinoid's chest and abdomen.

A second bugbears steps to the chamber wall and grabs his shield, readying himself for combat.

A sharp twang sounds from the rear of the party as Verdis finds a target. His aim is true and the bolt strikes a bugbear through the heart, slaying it instantly.


Ragnok hesitates a moment, waiting for Trevor to step aside so that he can charge his hairy opponent. Come on, lad - give me some room!

Trevor hastily gets out of Ragnok's path, doing his best imitation of a Meld Into Stone spell. He slashes at the bugbear as he moves, and manages to cut the dirty creature's throat with a well placed strike.

Seeing Trevor move, Ragnok rushes forward, but is out of position to strike at any of the foes. Instead, he sends a hammer flying through the air...and smashing into the stone wall about a foot from the dwarf's target.

"Die, human!" shouts a bugbear in the common tongue, charging Trevor with broadsword in hand. The blade swishes through the air, and cuts a deep gash across the soldier's unarmored thigh.

Dara rushes forward and past the frontline into the room. There she attacks the closest of the bugbears immediately with a furious strike of her falchion. The bugbear, intent on Trevor, never sees the strike coming, and the falchion cleaves the creature from shoulder to sternum. The goblinoid stumbles and falls, and Dara tears her blade from its corpse, showering the area with blood and gore.

Kurt hustles forward into the room.

The second of the two remaining bugbears grabs hold of his own shield, and quickly straps it to his arm in preparation for battle.



*

Initiative Count
20 BB2 - move; longsword vrs Trevor 14 (failure)
18 CORAINE - [NPCing] move; longsword [PA2] vrs BB2 23 (success), damage 14
15 BB1 - 5' step, equip shield
13 VERDIS - move, crossbow vrs BB4 28 (threat), confirm 25 (critical), damage 17
12 RAGNOK - delay to initiative count 09
11 BB4
09 TREVOR - 5' step, longsword vrs BB2 16 (success), damage 9
09 RAGNOK - move, throwing hammer vrs BB3 16 (failure)
08 BB5 - charge action, longsword vrs Trevor 20 (success), damage 9
07 DARA - move, falchion [PA3] vrs BB5 21 (success), damage 21
07 KURT - double move
05 BB3 - equip shield

Current PC Status
Coraine 25/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, shield r3/30, fist of stone r2/10
Ragnok 36/49
Trevor 20/36



[sblock=Opponent Status - DM's eyes only]
BB2 DEAD
BB4 DEAD
BB5 DEAD

[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-


*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 26, 2008)

Ragnok hesitates a moment, waiting for Trevor to step aside so that he can charge his hairy opponent.

Come on, lad - give me some room!

OOC: PA 5; Att +7 (includes charge bonus); Dam 1d10+18; crit x3; AC 18 (includes charge penalty) against BB2


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor will hastily get out of Ragnok's path, doing his best imitation of a _Meld Into Stone_ spell, as he readies his blade to prepare for the oncoming assault from the bugbear critter that failed to penetrate his mithral shirt.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2008)

*Verdis*

A sharp twang (1d20+9=28) sounds from the rear of the party as Verdis finds a target (4). His aim is true and the bolt strikes a bugbear in the chest perhaps even in the heart (2d10+1=17).


OOC: crit check (1d20+9=25)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2008)

*Still waiting on Legildur and Thanee...if I don't see a post from them soon, I'll NPC their characters. Boddy, if you want to add to or change Ragnok's action, just let me know...*


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 4, 2008)

OOC: OK, since he can't charge around corners  let's say that he takes a full move and throws an axe at whoever he can target. I don't remember what his starting position was but if he can target #1 he will.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2008)

OOC:  Was Trevor's attack in the surprise round?  In other words, does he get to swing again before they pound him to bloody roguish pulp?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara rushes forward and past the frontline into the room. There she attacks the closest of the bugbears immediately with a furious strike of her falchion.


OOC: Move to BM60; PA3; Attack Bugbear #5 (hit AC 21 for 21 damage);
Active Spells: _Shield_, _Fist of Stone_.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2008)

Kurt hustles forward into the room.
*ooc: double move to BO59*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

COMBAT, round 2

Coraine shoulders past his companions, and moves to engage the bugbear near the south wall. The bugbear, still in the process of adjusting his shield, is completely open to the attack, and the holy warrior's sword finds the goblinoids heart.

Thrilled with the success of his first shot, Verdis takes a step forward and raises his hand. A ball of Eldritch energy forms and lances out at the last enemy. The blast strikes the target with a shower of magical sparks.

Seeing his friends make short work of the bugbear opponents, Trevor calls out to the last remaining monster (not even knowing whether they share a common language), "Look around you!  I can't stop them, and you'll also be dead in an instant if you don't lay down your arms immediately!  You've already failed in your assignment here for the temple, but if you stay alive you may get the chance to redeem yourself later." 

"Not fast enough, dogface!" Ragnok moves in and attacks. True to his word, the dwarf cuts the bugbear down with a single blow of Norryjar.




*
Round 1 updated above.

Initiative Count
18 CORAINE - [NPCing] move, longsword vrs BB1 "20" (threat), confirm 22 (success), damage 20
15 BB1 - 
13 VERDIS - 5' step; eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs BB3 20 (success), damage 9
09 TREVOR - Talks at the bugbears: blah, blah, blah! 
09 RAGNOK - move, waraxe vrs BB3 21 (success), damage 12


Current PC Status
Coraine 25/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, shield r3/30, fist of stone r2/10
Ragnok 36/49
Trevor 20/36


[sblock=Opponent Status - DM's eyes only]
BB1 DEAD
BB2 DEAD
BB3 DEAD
BB4 DEAD
BB5 DEAD

[/sblock]

-MAP (updated through current initiative count)-
*


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Wow, pretty impressive work there, guys!

Seeing his friends make short work of the bugbear opponents, Trevor calls out to the last remaining monster (not even knowing whether they share a common language), "Look around you!  I can't stop them, and you'll also be dead in an instant if you don't lay down your arms immediately!  You've already failed in your assignment here for the temple, but if you stay alive you may get the chance to redeem yourself later." 

OOC:  Boy, Trev's laying it on thick today, isn't he?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2008)

*Dara*

Hearing Trevor, Dara moves to Coraine's side into the corridor to block the last way to retreat for the bugbear.


OOC: Move to BK60 and ready an Attack (with PA3) should the Bugbear come too close.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hearing Trevis, Dara moves to Coraine's side into the corridor to block the last way to retreat for the bugbear.





OOC:  Who's Trevis, anyway? heh heh


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 7, 2008)

"Not fast enough, dogface!"

Ragnok moves in and attacks.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor throws up his hands in exasperation.  "Oh, lovely, Ragnok!  Now we've GOT to kill him.  After all, I can't have the good Champlaign name slandered all across the dungeon for being a welcher!"

{OOC:   I don't know how you did it, but you read my mind, Boddy!}


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2008)

[SBLOCK]







Leif said:


> OOC:  Who's Trevis, anyway? heh heh




Must be your evil twin...   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 7, 2008)

Kurt watches events unfold.
*ooc: Rhun, the map from post #897 is not correct.*


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2008)

[sblock=Thanee]







Thanee said:


> Must be your evil twin...



Not ANOTHER one!!  Those devils just KEEP ON cropping up! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2008)

Thrilled with the success of his first shot, Verdis takes a step forward and raises his hand. A ball of Eldritch energy forms and lances (1d20+9=20)  out at an enemy (3). The blast strikes the target (3d6+1=9) with a shower of magical sparks.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

COMBAT IS OVER


The last bugbear falls beneath Ragnok's axe, leaving the room silent except for your heavy breathing. The place is a mess, now, littered with bugbear bodies, knocked over furniture and scattered coin, and splattered with blood and dark beer.

A stone fireplace and oven is set in the eastern wall of the chamber, and a plain fountain to the west bubbles a slow stream of cool water. A sideboard holds a large haunch of some sort of cold meat, and a wooden tun nearby holds more of the beer that the bugbears obviously enjoyed.

The passage south ends in a stout wooden door, and is lined with five large heaps of bedding.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Gracious!  I'm hungry!"  Trevor inspects the meat.  Is it fit for civilized beings to consume?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Let's see what's behind the door first... we made enough noise here, anyways,”_ Dara says and heads towards the door, opening it.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 10, 2008)

Kurt assesses their condition and decides that things aren't as healthy as he would like. He calls on Hieroneous' power to heal those near to him.
*ooc: 2 uses of Sacred Purification to heal 1d8+2 each time to the wounded.*


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 10, 2008)

Ragnok is just a step behind Dara but slows for a moment to nod and wink in response to Kurt's prayer.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

when Kurt slows down and begins to look about, Trevor has an idea what he might be up to, and so he quietly eases up right next to Kurt, so that he will be sure to get summa dat good, good healin' lovin'.

OOC:  You're going to roll it, aren't you, DM Rhun?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You're going to roll it, aren't you, DM Rhun?




*I will always make the rolls if you guys don't post them yourselves.

*


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

OOC:  So I thought.  I just wanted to make sure that this one was noticed, because Trev really wants his hp back!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Wow, that was well done." Verdis sets to reloading his crossbow and watching the way they came. "Find anything good on them?" he asks over his shoulder.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Kurt's spends a few moments call upon the Invicible One's might to provide healing, while the others head for the door to the south. Dara yanks it open to reveal a ten by ten chamber, with another door directly across from your group.

The walls of the place are plastered, but otherwise unadorned, and a lantern sitting upon a writing chamber lights the place. A couch, chair, smallish brazier and a brass-bound chest round out the contents of the place.


*
Current PC Status
Coraine 38/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 34/34, shield r6/30, fist of stone r5/10
Ragnok 49/49
Trevor 33/36

-MAP-

*


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

"Hmmm, a brass-bound chest, sitting out in the open for anyone who wanders by to take, with no obvious guardian nearby.  Very strange.  Very fishy."  Trevor will begin his inspection four feet away from the chest, and will inspect every aspect of the environs of the chest on all sides, looking for traps, tripwires, or any other anomalies. (Search +9, +10 to find traps.)  If he is able to surmise that it is safe to approach the chest, then Trevor will ascertain whether it is locked, and search the outside of the chest as well.  (Search +9/+10 to find traps.)  If Trev finds no traps, and the chest is locked, then he will attempt to open the lock.  (Open locks +14.)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2008)

Kurt stands rearguard with Verdis.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Cozy. Doesn't look like the Bugbears' place. Let's see what is behind that other door first before looking at this stuff, shall we?”_ Dara says, and moves through the room towards the next door already.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

As soon as Dara moves toward the other door, Trevor immediately stops his inspection of the chest and follows along.  "Good idea, Dara.  I hate traps, anyway!"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Dara is correct; the small chamber is much cleaner than the bugbear's area. As she swings open the door into the next room, your company is met face to face with yet more of the area's residents. Residents that apparently heard your battle, and are arrayed in front of you, ready for battle.

Two bugbears in scale armor with shields and broadswirds stand immediately in front of you, blocking egress into the room. Flanking them are a muscular human warrior in plate armor with crimson surcoat, heavy shield, and spinning a flaming sword in his hand (A), and a tall, fat half-orc in crimson robes bearing a golden skull embroidered upon them (B). The half-orc's plate armor is clearly visible beneath his fine robes, and he too carries a shield, though the bastard sword he bears is still slung across his back.

Behind them, standing in front of a pair of open doors that lead back south are yet another two human men. They both wear the same fiery-red robes embroidered with gold skulls as the half-orc, but one is short and wirey, and outfitted in chainmail with shield and mace (C), while the other is a handsome, bearded man in plate armor, with shield and warhammer (D). 

It is clear that you have stumbled upon the leadership of the Cult of Fire.


*OOC to Boddynock - Since S@squ@tch seems to have disappeared, and Coraine was originally your PC, do you want to take back control of him? Or would you prefer to continue playing Ragnok?*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Combat, Round 1

Trevor dallies by the door as he notes the scene beyond, waiting for an opportunity to strike.

Dara quickly evaluates her options. The flaming sword means that her Web won't hold for long, so she just slams her falchion into the bugbear in front of her. She catches her foe offguard with the swiftness of her strike, slashing its throat, and sending to the the plushly carpeted floor in a spray of blood.

Seeing the bugbear fall, the half-orc draws his blade and rushes forward to take his place, slashing at the barbarian woman. His sword strikes true, cutting a line of crimson across one of Dara's thighs.

The short, wiry cleric calls out the words of a spell, and Coraine momentarily finds his limbs tingling and growing paralyzed. He fights off the spell through sheer force of will, and then he steps forward and leans into a slashing blow against the bugbear in front of him. Recognizing that he needs to cut through to the spellcasters beyond as soon as possible, he cries out, "The might of the Invincible One!", calling on the god's power to strike down his foe. Hieroneous is with his servant, and Coraine chops the goblinoid down in a single blow.

"Hold them," says the bearded, charismatic preist to the wiry one, and then he turns and disappears from view into the room beyond.

Seeing his chance, Trevor rushes past Coraine and the half-orc ahead, avoiding the man's sword as he moves past. Trevor takes advantage of his new positioning, and drives his sword into the back of the half-orc's knee. The armor takes some of the blow, but the soldier is rewarded with the sight of blood spilling down his foe's leg.

Trevor's maneuver earns him the ire of the armored warrior with the flaming sword, who steps forward and swings his blade swiftly. The blade cuts into Trevor's chest, and the flames burn and sear his flesh.

Seeing that the presence is no longer a secret, Kurt summons the power of Hieroneous to shock their enemies. A blade of force appears near the enemy cleric, and slashes him across the arm.

"Bloody great indeed!" Verdis shouts with evident sarcasm. Abandoning his crossbow, the Warlock extends a hand behind his head and summons arcane power. Watching the enemy carefully he selects one who seems to be the most potent spellcaster and hurls the blast to strike true. 

Meanwhile, Ragnok chafes at his position - "Blast! Second rank again. Move out of the way there!" - in the process missing a number of opportunities to act. When he sees Trevor make his way into the room, the dwarf follows, slashing _Norryjar_ at the man with the flaming sword. The swirl of the melee throws off his aim, though, and the axe deflects off the man's shield.





*
Initiative Count
27 Trevor - [DELAY]
20 Dara - falchion [PA3] vrs BB1 "20" (threat), confirm 13 (failure), damage 18
20 "B" - move, bastard sword vrs Dara "19" (threat), confirm 13 (failure), damage 7; AoO vrs Trevor 16 
17 "C" - cast hold person vrs Coraine 
16 Coraine - Will Save vrs hold person 22 (success), smite evil vrs BB2 "20" (threat), confirm 28 (critical), damage 24
15 BB1 -
14 "D" - move
13 BB2 -
12 Trevor - move, longsword vrs "B" 24 (success), damage 10
11 "A" - 5' step, longsword vrs Trevor 25 (success), damage 18 (13 + 5 fire)
11 Kurt - cast Spiritual Weapon 23 (success), damage 5
11 Spiritual Weapon - attack vrs "C"
10 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs "C" 27 (success), damage 14
09 Ragnok - move, waraxe vrs "A" 19 (failure)


Current PC Status
Coraine 38/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 27/34, shield r7/30, fist of stone r6/10
Ragnok 49/49
Trevor 15/36



[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM Only]
BB1
BB2
A
B
C -19
D 
[/sblock]


-MAP-
*


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor mutters to Dara as they survey the scene before them, "Great bloody idea, Dara; you just had to open the next door, eh?"   Then, doing a quick head count and seeing that the numbers are pretty much equal, Trevor will dally near the door and hope that all the opponents are quickly all engaged by his companions, at which point he will look for a sneak attack opportunity. [Action: Delay to Init. count 12]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Bloody great indeed!" Verdis shouts with evident sarcasm. Abandoning his crossbow, the Warlock extends a hand behind his head and summons arcane power. Watching the enemy carefully he selects one who seems to be the most potent spellcaster and hurls the blast (1d20+9=27) to strike true. 

OOC: [sblock=DM]From his vantage point way down in the initiative, Verdis has the luxury of seeing what his foes do. He'll either target what appears to be the most powerful spellcaster or if that doesn't happen he'll go for the most heavily armored figuring they have the worst touch AC. damage (3d6+1=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2008)

Seeing that the presence is no longer a secret, Kurt summons the power of Hieroneous to shock their enemies.
*ooc: Casts Sound Burst (1d8 damage 10ft radius spread, Fort DC 15 or stunned for 1 round) targetting centre of room. If any of the party have moved into the room, then Kurt will change target location to avoid them and maximise his targets.
ooc2: if Sound Burst impractical, then will cast Spiritual Weapon and target same spell caster as Verdis.*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2008)

*Dara*

_“Would you prefer them to get even more of their minions together and then jump on us instead?”_ Dara says, and evaluates her options. The flaming sword means, that her _Web_ won't hold for long, so she just slams her falchion into the bugbear in front of her.


OOC: PA3; Natural 20! but only AC 13 to confirm => Damage 18.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2008)

OOC: I'm quite fond of Ragnok now, actually - but in case you'd like me to run with both of them ...

After sizing up the situation, Coraine steps forward and leans into a slashing blow against the bugbear in front of him. Recognizing that he needs to cut through to the spellcasters beyond as soon as possible, he cries out, "The might of the Invincible One!", calling on the god's power to strike down his foe.

OOC: Smite Evil

Meanwhile, Ragnok chafes at his position - "Blast! Second rank again. Move out of the way there!" - in the process missing a number of opportunities to act. Finally he draws a hammer and makes a cast at the fellow in chain mail (C).


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP29/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is effectively bottled up in his present position.  Oh, I suppose that his friends would let him pass if he decided to flee the scene.  But they would never let him live it down later, so as much as he hates it, he will remain here, draw his sword, and look for any openings to move forward where he can do some good and gain some mobility.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2008)

COMBAT - Round 2

Dara turns her attention to the new foe in front of her and attacks him, but her wild swing is off-balance and fails to hit the cultist.

The burly half-orc growls at Dara, and slashes at her with his blade. She easily avoids the strike, causing the enemy to growl again, this time in frusteration.

The wiry cleric, having taken hits from Verdis and Kurt's divinely summoned weapon, steps backward through the doorway, and slams it closed.

Coraine shouts to his colleagues, "Don't let the cleric summon an elemental!", before slipping past Ragnok and rushing to attack the priest. The door closes a moment before he gets there, though, and the paladin smashes into it...but the heavy wooden door is in good repair, and doesn't budge.

Trevor trembles from the sudden chill of his rapid blood loss.  He thinks, _Gosh, I hope he didn't cut off anything that I can't live without!_

"As you wish, Ragnok!  Have at him!"  Trevor takes a five-foot step to the east, away from the villain who just almost ripped his guts out, allowing Ragnok room to engage said foe.  Then he makes a feint toward the monster, but the ruse does no good.

The armored warrior with the flaming sword laughs as Trevor withdraws. "That's right, weakling. Flee the power of Elemental Fire!" With that, he turns his attention to Ragnok, striking the dwarf solidly, leaving him bloodied and burned.

Seeing the other enemy cleric flee, Kurt steps forward and places a healing touch upon Ragnok's shoulder. Meanwhile, his summoned blade strikes at the human foe, but misses badly as the man sidesteps it.

Verdis sighs as the cleric slams the door, and fires off a bolt of eldritch energy at the half-orc. Unfortunately, the blast is deflected at the last moment by some invisible force. "Press the attack, we don't want that priest to get away." 

Ragnok grunts at Trevor, "Step back, lad!", and aims another ferocious attack at the flame-wielding warrior.[/QUOTE] Norryjar strikes true, opening a thin line of blood across the man's armored stomach.


*
Round 1 updated above.

Initiative Count
20 Dara - falchion vrs [PA3] 11 (failure)
20 "B" - bastard sword vrs Dara 16 (failure), AoO vrs Coraine 12 (failure)
17 "C" - 5' step, closes door
16 Coraine - move (provokes AoO from "B"), STR check 7 (failure) - door holds (no smite evil used, at least  )
12 Trevor - 5' step
11 "A" - longsword vrs Ragnok 23 (success), damage 15
11 Kurt - move, cure light wounds on Ragnok (healing 9 points)
11 Spiritual Weapon - attack vrs "A" 9 (failure)
10 Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs "B" 12 (failure)
09 Ragnok - Norryjar vrs "A" 24 (success), damage 14


Current PC Status
Coraine 38/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 27/34, shield r8/30, fist of stone r7/10
Ragnok 43/49
Trevor 15/36



[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM Only]
BB1
BB2
A -14
B
C -19
D 
[/sblock]


-MAP-
*


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 22, 2008)

Coraine shouts to his colleagues, "Don't let the cleric summon an elemental!", before slipping past Ragnok and rushing to attack the priest. Calling on the power of Heironeus again, he raises high his blade and rains down death.

Ragnok grunts at Trevor, "Step back, lad!", and aims another ferocious attack at the flame-wielding warrior.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara turns her attention to the new foe in front of her and attacks him, but her wild swing is off-balance and fails to hit the cultist.


OOC: PA3; 11 miss.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor trembles from the sudden chill of his rapid blood loss.  He thinks, _Gosh, I hope he didn't cut off anything that I can't live without!_

"As you wish, Ragnok!  Have at him!"  Trevor takes a five-foot step to the east, away from the villain who just almost ripped his guts out, allowing Ragnok room to engage said foe.  Then he makes a feint toward the monster (untrained -- this may be pretty funny).  Yep it's pretty funny! 1d20+0=2


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2008)

Having identified the spellcaster, Verdis holds until the wiry Cleric starts again before tossing his next blast (1d20+9=12). "Press the attack, we don't want that priest to get away." 

OOC: [sblock]Hold action until the Cleric casts a spell or moves into melee and blast to disrupt if it is a spell. damage (3d6+1=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 23, 2008)

Kurt assesses the situation. Seeing the young soldier move, he decides to soften them up some further with a _Sound Burst_.
ooc: _Sound Burst_ (1d8 damage in 10ft radius and DC 15 Fort save or stunned for 1 round) aiming to get 'C' and 'A' but not friendlies.
ooc2: if allies in AoE, then Ready _Sound Burst_ for reinforcements arriving behind 'C' or _Cure Light Wounds_ if someone in immediate reach is in trouble.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

COMBAT - Round 3

Dara simply continues her furious attacks... with as much success, or rather lack thereof.

The half-orc, still unwounded, aims another stroke of his blade at Dara, but her magical defenses hold, and the sword doesn't find its mark.

Coraine attempts to wrench open the door and catch up with the fleeing cleric. Setting his feet, the paladin yanks on the door with all of his might. There is a crack of wood as the lock and latch gives way...just in time for Coraine to see another door slam shut ten feet further on.

Trevor moves to the south and flattens himself against the wall where Coraine can see him but his foe cannot, making a sign to Coraine that he might want to let his opponent move a little bit further north. As soon as he is finished with his sign language, Trevor attempts to Hide (from Coraine's foe, that is).

The warrior with the flaming blade steps to block any further progress from Ragnok, swinging his sword as he does. The doughty dwarf dodges out of the blade's way, but feels the wash of heat from the flaming sword!

Kurt now relies on cold steel as he thrusts with his longsword at the half orc whilst allowing his spiritual sword to continue attacking the flame-wielding human. He scores a grazing wound against the half orc.

Kurt's spiritual weapon misses its target.

The warlock senses that the man with the flaming sword is now the biggest threat and tosses a blast of eldritch power in his direction, but the crowd and the doorways are not helping his aim. The blast narrowly misses the man.

Ragnok steps forward to allow his allies free access to the room. As he does so, he attacks the human again. Norryjar tears into the warrior, sending another stream of blood coursing down the warrior's torso, but he remains stubbornly on his feet.




*
Round 2 updated above.

Initiative Count
20 Dara - falchion vrs B [PA3] 8 (failure)
20 "B" - bastard sword vrs Dara 19 (failure)
16 Coraine - STR check 23 (success)
12 Trevor - move, not sure who Trevor is hiding from though? Coraine is after the fleeing cleric, and there are doors in the way...
11 "A" - 5' step, flaming sword vrs Ragnok 19 (failure)
11 Kurt - longsword vrs 'A' 23 (success), damage 8
11 Spiritual Weapon - vrs 'A' 13 (failure)
10 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs A '12' (failure)
09 Ragnok - Norryjar vrs 'B' 29 (success), damage 14


Current PC Status
Coraine 38/44
Kurt 38/38 
Dara 27/34, shield r9/30, fist of stone r8/10
Ragnok 43/49
Trevor 15/36



[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM Only]
BB1
BB2
A -28
B -08
C -19
D 
[/sblock]


-MAP-
*


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 23, 2008)

OOC: I'll add a reply for Coraine but Stonegod can jump in any time.

Coraine attempts to wrench open the door and catch up with the fleeing cleric.

Ragnok steps forward to allow his allies free access to the room. As he does so, he attacks the human again.

5-foot step to BK68.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 23, 2008)

Kurt now relies on cold steel as he thrusts with his longsword at the half orc whilst allowing his spiritual sword to continue attacking the flame-wielding human.
*ooc: Kurt sacrificed Comprehend Languages for the previous round's CLW on Ragnok.
ooc2: Longsword +8 vrs 'B' for 1d8+4 dmg, AC 19 (Magical Vestment)*


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor moves 2 squares to the south to BL, 70, and flattens himself against the wall where Coraine can see him but his foe cannot, making a sign to Coraine that he might want to let his opponent move a little bit further north.  As soon as he is finished with his sign language, Trevor attempts to Hide (from Coraine's foe, that is).


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara simply continues her furious attacks... with as much success, or rather lack thereof.


OOC: PA3; 8 miss.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2008)

*Verdis*

The warlock senses that the man with the flaming sword is now the biggest threat and tosses a blast of eldritch power (1d20+9=12) in his direction, but the crowd and the doorways are not helping his aim. 

OOC: damage (3d6+1=8) just in case a 12 is good enough for this guy.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2008)

*OOC: Sorry for the delays guys. Between the holidays and one of my friends needing a place to stay for a while, I've been pretty damn busy of late. I'll get the next round of combat finished sometime today/tonight, and hopefully I'll be completely back on track after New Year's!*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2008)

COMBAT - Round 4

Dara swings her falchion against her opponent once more, this time, at least, the attack is a bit better aimed, but only scratches the plate armor of the half-orc. The fat half-orc slashes back, and this time catches Dara hard, despite her many defenses. The blades leaves a bloody cut across her stomach.

Knowing that the vile priest could not be left to his own devices, Coraine rushes to the southern door and flings it open. Fight me! Only cowards flee the Invincible One! This time, though, the door holds solid, the knight unable to tear it open.

Trevor is waiting to see what Coraine will do, or maybe it's Ragnok, he's really not sure, he's just waiting for some fighter support before he gets himself in trouble again, as he is so wont to do.

"Foul dwarf!" shouts the wounded warrior, striking again at Ragnok. "When I slay you, I shall make a belt out of your bones!" The blade finds a chink in the dwarf's armor, opening a deep cut and burning his flesh.

A quick glance at Ragnok telling him the dwarf was still alright for the time being, Kurt continues to focus on helping Dara drop the half-orc. His blade finds an opening, cutting a deep wound into the half-orc's side.

The cleric's spiritual weapon continues to harry the human warrior, again wounding the man.

"Double Dammit to hell," curses Verdis as he misses again. With a sigh he reaches out to summon another bolt of arcane energy, which he promptly hurls. The bolt strikes true, staggering the man. 

With a mighty roar, Ragnok slams Norryjar home, cutting through the enemy's helmet and burying itself deep in the warrior's head. Blood runs down the man's face, his eyes roll upward into his head, and he slumps to the ground unmoving.

Trevor breathes a sigh of relief that he won't have to face the flaming sword again, and jumps over the man's fallen body to reach the half-orc. Sneaking up on the enemy from behind, the soldier leaps on the half-orc. Trevor wraps an arm around the foe's thick neck, and drives his blade into the half-orc's back, puncturing a lung and taking the brute down to the ground beneath his weight. As Trevor regains his feet, he sees that the half-orc is no longer moving. 


*
Round 3 updated above.

Initiative Count
20 Dara - falchion [PA3] vrs "B" 19 (fail)
20 "B" - bastard sword vrs Dara 26 (success), damage 10
16 Coraine - move, STR check 15 (fail) 
12 Trevor - DELAY
11 "A" - longsword vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 16 (12+4 fire)
11 Kurt - longsword vrs "B" 22 (success), damage 11
11 Spiritual Weapon - attack vrs "A" 23 (succcess), 6
10 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs A (success), damage 11
09 Ragnok - Norryjar vrs "A" 25 (success), damage 15
09 Trevor - move, longsword vrs "B" 24 (success), damage 20 (11+9 SA)


Current PC Status
Coraine 38/44
Kurt 38/38, spiritual weapon r4/5 
Dara 17/34, shield r10/30, fist of stone r9/10
Ragnok 27/49
Trevor 15/36



[sblock=Opponent Status - For DM Only]
BB1
BB2
A DEAD
B -39, unconscios
C -19
D 
[/sblock]



I'm trying something new with the maps...I know it is an extra click for everyone, but since they've started keeping track of atachment size, I wanted to make it easier on myself to replace old maps. *

-MAP-


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign [Out of Init. Order Interjection]*

Trevor is waiting to see what Coraine will do, or maybe it's Ragnok, he's really not sure, he's just waiting for some fighter support before he gets himself in trouble again, as he is so wont to do.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2008)

*Dara*

Dara swings her falchion against her opponent once more, this time, at least, the attack is a bit better aimed, but only scratches the plate armor of the half-orc.


OOC: PA3; Atk 19 Dmg 18.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2008)

Leif said:


> Trevor is waiting to see what Coraine will do.



Do you mean Ragnarok? Coraine is chasing down the cleric (and has no engaged foe currently.

Knowing that the vile priest could not be left to his own devices, Coraine rushes to the southern door and flings it open. Fight me! Only cowards flee the Invincible One!


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign, OOC*

[sblock=Stonegod]Whatever.  All you fighter dudes look the same to me, anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2008)

*Verdis*

"Double Dammit to hell," curses Verdis as he misses again. With a sigh he reaches out to summon another bolt of arcane energy, which he promptly hurls (1d20+9=13), but with only a marginal increase in accuracy. 

OOC: Maybe a 13 will hit? damage (3d6+1=11) just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2008)

*OOC: Combat is effectively over, round 4 updated above. Let me know your actions, so I can decide whether we are continuing on a round to round basis or not. *


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Make a belt out of your bones? How the heck did he figure he could make a belt out of your bones? Apart from the fact, that he won't do anything much anytime soon.”_

Dara moves on to see what Coraine is up to. Then she points at the two other doors.

_“Press on? Or try these and then retreat, because we do not want to wait for the reinforcements to arrive... if they have any left, that is.”_


----------



## stonegod (Jan 1, 2009)

We must follow the high priest if we can. To leave him to survive would be folly! Ragnok, lend your strength to mine! The warrior throws his strength behind the door again, hoping for some dwarven assistance.

OOC: Str check16. Hopefully he assists/gets some assistance from Ragnok.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 1, 2009)

Ragnok roars again in triumph, chest heaving as he stands over his slaughtered foe. At Coraine's cry, he shakes his head, takes a deep breath and rushes off to help the paladin get to their sole surviving enemy. Over his shoulder he flings the comment, "Don't forget the flaming sword!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

If no one else has already done so, then Trevor will obtain the flaming sword from the fallen enemy, intending to give it to Ragnok or Coraine when he reaches them.   And he re-sheathes his own blade in the meantime, and hurries along after the warriors.  "Yes," says Trevor, "let's get that villain quickly, before he brings all of these evildoers upon us at once!"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 1, 2009)

Kurt grunts as the last foes fall quickly. Seeing most of them are wounded, Kurt summons The Invincible One's gift and heals those nearby.
*ooc: uses Sacred Purification and cures 1d8+2 hit points in 60ft radius. Harms undead to same amount.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Thank you, Friend Kurt!  I was beginning to wonder if I would still be conscious when we caught up to the priest."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2009)

*Dara*

_“I'm the fastest here, I will see what these have to offer for reparations before someone else comes along to claim it, and then catch up on you. I will have to leave the armors for now, though.”_

Dara then casts _Detect Magic_, collecting the items one can carry easily, while taking note of the rest.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor waves the sword in front of Dara while her _Detect Magic_ is active.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Well, that one is obviously magical, don't even need a spell for that, but seeing its aura might still reveal some more information about it.”_


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Yes, let us be after that Priest in all haste." He will try to herd the stragglers along.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2009)

As Ragnok and Coraine set to work on the southern door, the rest of you have a few moments to look about the chamber. The place is thickly layered with fine rugs and carpeting, which are now soaking up the blood of your fallen opponents. Tapestries cover the walls, and the place is lit by ornate hanging lamps and a cheerful fire burning in the large hearth in the western wall. Plush furniture and soft cushions dominate the place, upholstered in vibrant colors: hot orange, fiery gold, and burning scarlets. Small tables hold ewers and flagons, filled with fine wines, and bowls and platters are filled with mixed nuts and sweetmeats. A large box by the fireplace holds billets of wood, kindling and chunks of charcoal. The plastered ceiling is painted images of humans and demons in a variety of lewd activities. 

Dara casts her spell to detect magic, and her and Trevor begin looting the bodies as quickly as they can. 

[sblock=Loot]
The cups, ewers, platters and bowls are all made of hardwoods and pewters, of no real value (perhaps a few silvers, but not worth the weight of carrying them). The same goes for the tapestries and rugs...they may be worth a few gold apiece, but when rolled to be carried, weigh quite a bit.

--Human Warrior--
Longsword +1, flaming
Full Plate
Heavy Darkwood Shield, masterwork
Gold "8-pointed fire" amulet, inset with garnets (value 275gp)
6pp, 31gp, 37sp, 12 cp
13 gemstones (5 banded agates, 4 tiger eyes, 4 turqouise) woth 10gp each 

--Half Orc--
Bastard Sword, masterwork
Full Plate
Heavy Steel Shield, masterwork
Gold "8-pointed fire" amulet (value 75gp)
Gold ring set with violet garnet (value 300gp)
4pp, 21gp, 34 sp

--Bugbears--
2x Scale mail
2x Heavy Wooden Shield
2x Broadswords (longswords for technical purposes)
44gp, 62sp, 87cp
[/sblock]

*-------------------------------------------*


The southern door finally lets loose with a loud crack, and Coraine and Ragnok step into a large room, just in time to see a hint of red vanish behind a sliding section of wall along the south wall. For a moment they almost have to doubt their eyes, as no trace of the portal now exists, but the two warrior know what they saw. There must be a secret door of some sort.

The room they stand in appears to be some sort of audience chamber. It is lavishly furnished, and lit by dimly flickering torches in elaborate bronze wall sconces. There are several hanging lamps here as well, but none are currently lit. The colors here are the same as before: vibrant scarlets, golds and oranges. The tapestries on the walls depict scenes of the triumph of Elemental Fire. Pulled curtains partially conceal a corridor to the northwest. Cushions, low tables and stools are all about...but only a single chair: a huge, handcarved hardwood seat, laquered in red and gilt. Gold skulls adorn the handrests, and a larger gold skull is affixed to the top of the chair's back. 

*Kurt's sacred healing heals all of 10 points damage. Dara casts detect magic. Per DM ruling I'm clicking off a couple of rounds as you worked the door, worked your magics, etc.


PC Status
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 38/38
Dara 27/34, shield r14/30
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor 25/36
Verdis 27/27
*

--MAP--


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor will have Coraine and Ragnok show him where the priest disappeared into the "door" and will then start a search for the missing portal.  [Search +9]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2009)

With time of the essence, Kurt again calls on Hieroneous to heal his companions.
*ooc: Sacred Purification to cure 1d8+2 hps.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Thanks a million, Kurt!"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2009)

Coraine looks with distaste on the skull decorations while directing Trevor to the secret door. Keep an eye on that other passageway, someone. He indicates the other opening to the west.

Getting a brief run-down of the items found, Coraine looks a moment at the quality shield. Good work, and its lightness and materials are good for fighting. I might hold on to this for now, if no one minds. As for the flaming brand: A good weapon for many of us. We can discuss who hold it when we have more time, unless someone else has desires in that direction.

OOC: The darkwood heavy shield is good for our shield specialist, and it reduces the ACP of the shield to zero. Not as good as a magic one, but its a start.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock nods and covers the doorway indicated by Coraine.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

The northwest passage remains clear, and Verdis detects no sounds can be heard from that direction as he keeps watch.

It takes Trevor nearly a full minute to find the hidden catch for the secret door, but finally he does indeed find it. He triggers it, and the thick stone walls slides to the side, revealing the chamber beyond:

There can be no doubt that this huge hall of red granite, lit by scores of flambeaux and pervaded by the odor of sulphur and heated metal, is the Fire Temple. A wave of sweltering heat washes over Ragnok and Coraine as they step into the place. Great doors of beaten brass reflect the leaping flames. Tapestries adorn the walls of the northern section, depicting scenes of fire in all of its evil glory. The air seems to carry motes of rust colored luminecscence, and the flecks of blue and mica flakes in the polished granite walls appear to leap and dance as if the stone itself were on fire.

A brass tube, 20' long and 2' in diameter, is suspended from the ceiling by chains of the same metal. Just to the north and south of this tube are three foot deep, diamond shaped fire pits, flames roaring brightly within them. To either side of the tube are brass stands holding many small blocks of charcoal. To both sides of the hall, behind the rows of ornately fluted pillars, stand great copper cauldrons, steaming and bubbling. Before each of these vessels is an octagonal brass table; the tables each contain 16 bowls and a copper dipper.

Further south is a massive, transluscent block of golden apatite. Skulls grin from the altar's sides, inlaid in gold. Atop the altar is the eight-pointed fire symbol, also wrought it gold. Standing before the altar is your quarry, the high priest of the Fire Temple. The high priest, his warhammer still at his waist and shield on his arm, laughs when he sees you, and throws a chunk of black into the firepit before him.

The charcoal explodes into flames, and the tube sounds deafeningly, the thundering peel of a great bell. As the sound echoes off of the granite walls, the flames before the crimson robed cleric grow even higher, and a humanoid form appears within them. It is over seven feet tall, but thin, emaciated. Its flesh glows like molten metal, and its razor edged claws look decidely deadly. It turns its otherworldly gaze across the room toward you, its eyes flaring hellish red, and as it steps from the glowing fire, you note that ghostly flames continue to hug its body...






[sblock=Credit]
Credit for artwork to Wen-M at deviantArt
[/sblock]


*Kurt's sacred healing heals all the PCs of 6 points damage each. 

PC Status
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 38/38
Dara 33/34, shield r22/30
Ragnok 43/49
Trevor 31/36
Verdis 27/27
*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

COMBAT, round 1

The flaming demon, for you can't imagine anything else that the creature could possible be, hisses at you, and immediately moves to engage. It rushes forward to stand next to the northern firepit.

Trevor, sword drawn and at the ready, slinks along the eastern wall and hiding the entire time for all that he is worth. Of course, as there is no cover or concealment along the wall, his slinking is more hopeful than effective.

The high priest, resplendant in his crimson and gold robes, moves from his position near the altar. As he does, flames appear in his right hand. He considers your group for a moment, and then hurls the flames toward you. The ball of flame strikes Ragnok, singeing the dwarf's beard and causing some superficial burning.

Surmising from his companions' actions that something big is before them, Kurt quaffs a potion of Eagle's Splendor and steps closer to the secret door.

Sword and shield held before him in a warding gesture, Coraine strides forward with confidence and pride. Eyes especially on the demon, the young man calls out, The Invincible One calls you to battle! Your mettle will be tested and found unworthy, foes of good and honor!

_Invicible is all good and well, but being protected from fire will certainly help..._ Dara thinks as she pulls out the scroll and moves next to Coraine. She picks one of the spells and casts it on the holy warrior.

Ragnok moves to stand alongside Coraine, drawing a hammer as he does so. When he reaches Coraine's side he hurls it at the demon - more in defiance than in any hope that it may damage the creature. The hammer sails through the air, striking true...but doesn't even seen to harm the creature.

Verdis moves after his companions, sliding into the room and keeping his back to the wall. He launches a bolt of eldritch energy at the demonic creature. The blast strikes it, but dissipates harmlessly in the face of the thing's otherwordly power.


*

Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - move, ready action; Will Save vrs Knight's Challenge 13 (failure)
21 Verdis - delay
19 Trevor - move to BJ84
13 P (High Priest) - move, cast produce flame, ranged touch attack vrs Ragnok 25 (success), Damage 6; Will Save vrs Knight's Challenge 27 (success)
13 Kurt - uses potion of eagle's splendor, 5' step
12 Coraine - move, total defense, issue knight's challenge
11 Dara - move, cast protection from fire on Coraine
07 Ragnok - move, throwing hammer vrs "D" 23 (success), damage 0
07 Verdis - move, eldritch blast [RT] vrs "D" 24 (success), caster level check 14 (failure)



PC Status
Coraine 44/44, protection from fire (60 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r01/30
Dara 33/34, shield r22/30
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor 31/36
Verdis 27/27
*

--MAP--


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor, sword drawn and at the ready, will make for BJ84 by slinking along the eastern wall and hiding the entire time for all that he is worth.

OOC:  I'm taking the sage advice so recently given me, and trying to get into position for a sneak attack against one of the foes.  .....Somewhere....somehow....


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2009)

Sword and shield held before him in a warding gesture, Coraine strides forward with confidence and pride. Eyes especially on the demon, the young man calls out, The Invincible One calls you to battle! Your mettle will be tested and found unworthy, foes of good and honor!

OOC: Move action to BH83. Standard action for Total Defense. Swift action for Test of Mettle (all foes w/in 100' with CR 3 or higher, language, and Int 5+ must make Will DC 15 or must attack Coraine in preference to all other targets if they attack). Will use shield block on the demon. AC 26/27, touch 18/19, flat footed 21/22 (greater value vs. fire demon).


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ragnok moves to stand alongside Coraine, drawing a hammer as he does so. When he reaches Coraine's side (OOC: BG 83) he hurls it at the demon - more in defiance than in any hope that it may damage the creature.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dara*

_Invicible is all good and well, but being protected from fire will certainly help..._ Dara thinks as she pulls out the scroll and moves next to Coraine.

She picks one of the spells and casts it on the holy warrior.


OOC: Move to BI84 and draw scroll; Cast _Protection from Energy (Fire)_ (next 60 fire damage are absorbed by the spell) on Coraine (Caster Level Check succeeds, no ASF).


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2009)

Surmising from his companions' actions that something big is before them, Kurt quaffs a potion of _Eagle's Splendor_ (move and standard action) and steps 5ft closer to the secret door.
ooc: If the group is struck by some Area Effect attack, then Kurt will also use a _Sacred Purification_ (as a swift action) to cure 1d8+4 hit points to all within 60ft.
ooc2: AC19 (_Magical Vestment_) and Cha 18 (_Eagle's Splendor_), Turn Undead attempts remaining now 5/11.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2009)

COMBAT, round 2

The demon closes quickly, trailing flames as it strides toward you. Its fiery eyes are locked on Coraine. "Burn, puny mortal," it hisses, its voice like the crackling of burning wood. It sweeps its hand toward the knight, but he catches the blow on his shield at the last moment. The heat radiating from the creature's body is nearly overwhelming.

Trevor squeezes between Dara and the wall, and slinks his way stealthily (as quietly as possible) along the north-south wall to BI87, and then he heads southwest to BF89, where he hides and lurks behind the column there. Unfortunately, his skill is not great enough that he can cover such a distance quickly, and remain unseen. While the demon ignores him, caught up in melee as it is, the cleric's eyes follow him the whole way.

Seeing Trevor making his way toward him, the high priest tosses a ball of fire toward the soldier. Despite Trevor's position behind the pillar, though, the flames strike him, burning his shoulder. The cleric the immediately moves into a position behind the massive cauldron, utilizing the great vessel as cover.

"Verdis! The priest!" Kurt directs the warlock's eldritch attacks before he himself casts _Prayer_ and then moves in directly behind Ragnok.

Side stepping the demon, Coraine waves his sword at the priest. Harry the caster; I shall strike at this one! Strengthening his resolve, he calls forth the power of his Lord to strike back! His blade strikes true, and with the power of his god behind it, yet doesn't even scratch the abyssal creature's hide. Indeed, the creature's flames leap from its body, and along the knight's sword to scorch his hand and forearm...fortunately, Dara's magical protections prevent him from coming to harm.

Dara moves down the hall preparing to attack the priest. As she moves, the warrior-mage casts a spell to aid her in this task.

Trusting the others to deal with the priest, Ragnok stands alongside Coraine and smites the demon. "Now taste Norryjar's sharp tongue! The dwarf's attack, while powerful, is slightly slow, and the demon easily sidesteps the axe.

"Aye, I'm on him!" Verdis hurls another eldritch blast, but this time targeting the priest. He watches the demon closely. _I wonder if the scroll of fire resistance and protection would be a better use of my time._ He dithers mentally and wishes for a flagon of chilled holy water to toss. His blast manages to catch the cleric, despite the man's best efforts to take cover behind the cauldron.




*
Round 1 updated above.

Trevor has cover (+4 to AC)
High Priest has cover (+4 to AC)


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - move, claw vrs Coraine 25 (failure); 
19 Trevor - double move (-20 to hide/move silently), hide -4, move silently -1 
13 P (High Priest) - produce flame [RT] vrs Trevor 20 (success), damage 9; move
13 Kurt - cast prayer, move
12 Coraine - fighting challenge, smite evil vrs "D" 23 (success), damage 0; Coraine takes 7 fire damage from successful attack
11 Dara - move, cast fist of stone
07 Ragnok - Norryjar [PA5] vrs "D" 19 (failure)
07 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] 21 (success), damage 14



PC Status
Coraine 44/44, protection from fire (53 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r02/30, pryaer r1/5
Dara 33/34, shield r23/30, fist of stone r1/10
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor 22/36
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -14
Fire Demon 0
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## stonegod (Jan 8, 2009)

Side stepping the demon, Coraine waves his sword at the priest. Harry the caster; I shall strike at this one! Strengthening his resolve, he calls forth the power of his Lord to strike back!

OOC: Fighting Challenge to gain +1 to atk/damage/Will saves vs. the demon; its still his shield block target. Smite evil AC: 22, 10hp (forgot the fighting challenge to damage).


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor squeezes between Dara and the wall, and slinks his way stealthily (as quietly as possible) along the north-south wall to BI87, and then he heads southwest to BF89, where he hides and lurks behind the column there.  [Trevor's Hide skill = +12, Move Silently = +12 also]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 8, 2009)

"Verdis! The priest!" Kurt directs the warlock's eldritch attacks before he himself casts _Prayer_ and then moves in directly behind Ragnok.
ooc: 40ft radius: +1 luck bonus to attack/damage/saves/skill checks. -1 to demon if Kurt beats Spell Resistance.
Once again, will use _Sacred Purification_ if subject to Area of Effect attack.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2009)

"Aye, I'm on him!" Verdis hurls another eldritch blast (1d20+9=20), but this time targeting the priest. He watches the demon closely. _I wonder if the scroll of fire resistance and protection would be a better use of my time._ He dithers mentally and wishes for a flagon of chilled holy water to toss. 

OOC: damage (3d6+1=14)


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 8, 2009)

Trusting the others to deal with the priest, Ragnok stands alongside Coraine and smites the demon.

"Now taste Norryjar's sharp tongue!

OOC: Attack +5, Damage 1d10+18, x3 (including 5 point Power Attack)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

*OOC: Pending Dara's actions to cap off Round 2. I don't mind NPCing you guys in the minor battles, but during major fight scenes, I would prefer not to do that...*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara moves down the hall preparing to attack the priest. As she moves, the warrior-mage casts a spell to aid her in this task.


OOC: Was waiting for the priest to act before posting... move to BF91; Cast _Fist of Stone_ (no ASF).


----------



## Legildur (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurt moves towards the priest.
ooc: If he gets within 35ft of the priest after a single move, then Kurt will cast _Sound Burst_ (1d8 sonic damage and Fort save DC 15 or stunned for one round) on the priest, otherwise he will double move to close the distance in a pincer move to aid Trevor.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock moves into the room cautiously (to BE80) and hurls another Eldritch blast (1d20+8=12) at the priest. 

OOC: damage (3d6=10)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

COMBAT, round 3

The demon hisses at its inability to hurt Coraine, and redoubles its efforts. The skilled knights catches its first swing on the edge of his shield, delecting it, but leaves himself open to the second claw. The claw rakes his flesh, leaving behind furrows of blood...but more insidiously, the flames from the demon leap onto Coraine, setting him ablaze! While the flames themselves don't harm the warrior due to his magical protection, it does point out just one more danger of facing this hellish being!

Trevor holds his position for the moment, trying to improve his concealment against the Evil Priest, and hope for a more opportune time to strike. He fades into the shadows behind the pillar, disappearing from view.

The High Priest of the Fire Temple, while no longer able to see Trevor, can certainly see Dara approaching. And having felt the blast of the warlock's power, he begins a prayer to the evil aspect of his chosen element. 

Kurt moves towards the priest.

My strikes do not harm it; is its flesh to thick? But Coraine does not have time for an answer. Throwing caution to the wind, he grips his longsword in two hands, and gripping tightly, he tried to smash it into the fiend. The creature nimbly dodges the strike.

*OOC to stonegod: Wouldn't gripping the blade in both hands mean dropping Coraine's shield?*

Dara covers the ground between herself and the priest with quick steps, raising her falchion to strike, but her aim is totally off. At least she is in a position now to cut off his retreat deeper into the temple.

Ragnok is worried by Coraine's inability to scratch the demon ... and by that infernal fire. Still, he's grown up amidst the forges of the dwarves, and he'll be damned if he let's an overgrown tindertwig scare him! "All right, big boy, one more stroke - and let's see if you can bleed!" At least, if he can get in one good strike, he can work out if he has any chance of damaging the thing. The dwarf steps to the side to flank the demon, and slams Norryjar home with a powerful, two handed strike. The axe tears through the thing's armored hide, and thick black ichor leaks from the wound.

*OOC to Boddynock: I had Ragnok 5' step to flank with Coraine...hope that is alright.*

The warlock moves into the room cautiously and hurls another Eldritch blast  at the priest. The energy strikes the side of the massive cauldron the cleric uses for cover, and deflects harmless away.



*
Round 2 updated above.

Trevor has cover (+4 to AC)
High Priest has cover (+4 to AC)


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Coraine 21 (failure), claw vrs Coraine 26 (success), damage 8 + demonic burn
19 Trevor - hide check 23 (success)
13 P (High Priest) - spot vrs DC23 12 (failure), casts spell (because of distance, noise and cover, I ruled that only Dara is close enough to identify)
13 Kurt - double move (due to armor, Kurt can't get close enough to cast sound burst w/ a single move
12 Coraine [On Fire] - reflex save vrs demonic burn 14 (failure), takes 6 points fire damage; 5' step, longsword vrs "D" 17 (failure)
11 Dara - spellcraft check 10 (failure); move, falchion vrs "P" Natural 1 (failure)
07 Ragnok - 5' step, Norryjar [PA5] vrs "D" 24 (success), damage 12
07 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs "P" 12 (failure)



PC Status
Coraine 36/44, protection from fire (47 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r03/30, pryaer r2/5
Dara 33/34, shield r24/30, fist of stone r2/10
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor 22/36
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -14
Fire Demon -12

Coraine on fire, Round 1/3
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

[sblock=OOC Rhun  I don't understand how the demon attacked Trev (apparently an AoO, maybe?) when Trev was doing his best to remain in the shadows and as far away from the foes as possible, but, whatever man.[/sblock]

Trevor will hold his position for the moment, try to improve his concealment against the Evil Priest, and hope for a more opportune time to strike.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Leif]
The demon did NOT attack Trevor. It can't, even if it wanted to, due to Coraine initiating a Knight's Challenge against it. The High Priest attacked Trevor, with a ranged attack (Produce Flame spell). While Trevor was doing his best to remain unseen, any movement beyond 30' gives Trevor a -20 to Hide and Move Silently, as noted in the combat posts. So Trevor did NOT successfully hide or move silently. However, since he was behind the pillar, I did give him a +4 AC bonus due to cover.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Move in and attack the priest, Trev! I will be right behind you,”_ Dara says loud enough for Trevor to understand it as she notices him hesitating, but not too loud so the priest on the other side of the large room should not be able to make out her words. _“Or wait and let me go in first, then come in from the opposite side.”_


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

My strikes do not harm it; is its flesh to thick? But Coraine does not have time for an answer. Throwing caution to the wind, he grips his longsword in two hands, and gripping tightly, he tried to smash it into the fiend.

OOC: 5' step to begin to set-up a flank (which was what I was trying to start last round). Power attack: AC 16, 17 hp Doesn't include the effect of _prayer_ (just in case other dude just canceled it w/ his own).


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara covers the ground between herself and the priest with quick steps, raising her falchion to strike, but her aim is totally off. At least she is in a position now to cut off his retreat deeper into the temple.


OOC: Move to AY92 (via BA92 & AZ93); Attack High Priest (natural 1).


----------



## Legildur (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurt casts Sound Burst at the priest (avoiding Dara) and then closes with his long sword.
ooc: 1d8 damage and Fort save DC 15 or stunned for 1 round.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 11, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 11, 2009)

Ragnok is worried by Coraine's inability to scratch the demon ... and by that infernal fire. Still, he's grown up amidst the forges of the dwarves, and he'll be damned if he let's an overgrown tindertwig scare him!

"All right, big boy, one more stroke - and let's see if you can bleed!"

At least, if he can get in one good strike, he can work out if he has any chance of damaging the thing.

OOC: PA5

(Still having fun and games with IC, so Rhun, if you can roll this, I'd appreciate it.)


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP16/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Thanee said:


> _“Move in and attack the priest, Trev! I will be right behind you,”_ Dara says loud enough for Trevor to understand it as she notices him hesitating, but not too loud so the priest on the other side of the large room should not be able to make out her words. _“Or wait and let me go in first, then come in from the opposite side.”_



"Thanks, Dara!  I'll opt for choice 'b,' thanks!"

Trevor will then begin jockeying for the quickest SAFE route to flank the priest.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2009)

COMBAT, round 4

The demon is silent as it faces off with Coraine and Ragnok. Although the dwarf hurt it, the demon couldn't tear itself away from the knight who had issued the challenge to it. In a fury it strikes at Coraine, its first claw striking the nearby pillar. The second, though, again gets through the paladin's defenses, tearing away more flesh.

Trevor moves toward the enemy cleric, angling so that he can flank the man with Dara.

Seeing himself being surrounded, the high priest steps back away from the crazed warrior woman with the falchion, and at the same time kicks out the supports holding the great cauldron. The huge vessel tumbles over with a loud clang! Steaming hot, oily amber colored liquid spills out of the pot, drenching and burning Dara's legs. The slick liquid quickly spreads underfoot, and a moment later Dara loses her footing, falling to the floor.

Even as the cleric dumps the cauldron, a hellish red mist coalesces into shape near Trevor. A monstrous centipede, some 15' long, resplendent in blood red and sleek black carapace, surges from the mist. Its great mandibles close around the soldier's leg, tearing at his flesh. The wound savages his leg, and Trevor feels the insidiousness of the creature's poison. 

Kurt's eyes widen as the centipede falls from the cauldron. He steps back to give himself some space and casts Sound Burst at the priest. The sudden cacophany momentarily shakes the high priest, but he quickly pulls himself together, resisting the spell.

Coraine roars at the demon in defiance, loosens his shield, and attempts a powerful two handed blow! The strike misses the foul creature by a hair's breadth.

Dara stands up and quickly steps out of the slippery liquid, then takes aim against the priest.

Ragnok chuckles at the sight of the demon's ichor, then his bass voice booms forth. "That's more like it, smoky!" He swings. Unfortunately, the dwarf's savage stike (while powerful) is less accurate, and against the quick, armor-skinned demon proves futile as it dodges to the side.

Verdis remains on rearguard at the front of the Fire Temple, making sure that you aren't surprised by further enemies. At the same time, he lobs a ball of greenish energy through the air at the demonic centipede. The blast strikes true, and the centipede hisses in anger.



*
Round 3 updated above.

Neither Trevor or the High Priest have cover any longer.


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Coraine Natural 1 (failure), claw vrs Coraine 30 (success), damage 10 + demonic burn
19 Trevor -  move to AZ90; save vrs poison 23 (success)
13 P (High Priest) - tip cauldron STR check 18 (success); fort save vrs DC 15 20 (success)
13 Fiendish Centipede - bite vrs Trevor 20 (success), damage 14
13 Kurt - 5' step, cast sound burst, damage 3
12 Coraine [On Fire] - 4 points fire damage, save vrs demonic burn 20 (success); longsword [PA5] vrs "D" 21 (failure)
11 Dara [PRONE, burning] - reflex save vrs drenching 11 (failure), damage 6; reflex save vrs slipping 8 (failure); stand, 5' step; ready action to attack after Trevor moves (see next round)
07 Ragnok - Norryjar [PA5] vrs "D" 16 (failure)
07 Verdis - [NPC] 5' step, eldritch blast [RT] vrs Centi 17 (success), caster check to overcome SR 16 (success), damage 8


PC Status
Coraine 26/44, protection from fire (43 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r04/30, pryaer r3/5
Dara 27/34, shield r25/30, fist of stone r3/10 [PRONE]
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor 10/36
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -17
Fire Demon -12
Centipede -8

Coraine on fire, Round 2/3
Dara Burning, Round 1/2
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2009)

*OOC to Leif: Let me know exactly where you would like Trevor to move to, as his movement may affect other actions.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2009)

*Trev*

Trevor will head to AZ90,  assuming that the priest is facing toward Dara.  If that is wrong, or if it changes, his destination will probably change also.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Trevor will head to AZ90,  assuming that the priest is facing toward Dara.  If that is wrong, or if it changes, his destination will probably change also.




*Not to sound like a rules lawyer, but there is no "facing" in 3.5 D&D.*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Not to sound like a rules lawyer, but there is no "facing" in 3.5 D&D.*



I don't think Trevor can get an attack if he moves to another square as his movement is not sufficient. So may as well make it happen


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Not to sound like a rules lawyer, but there is no "facing" in 3.5 D&D.*




[sblock=Rhun]Ok, then, if he is attacking Dara!  I mean, he does have a front and a back, doesn't he?[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Rhun]Ok, then, Smartass, if he is attacking Dara!  I mean, he does have a front and a back, doesn't he?[/sblock]



[sblock=Leif]No, 3rd edition has no facing as such.  You are assumed to be equally vigilant, and able to defend yourself, from any direction. However, flanking, in order to deal sneak attack damage, only requires you to be directly opposite an ally who also threatens the target.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2009)

Legildur said:


> [sblock=Leif]No, 3rd edition has no facing as such.  You are assumed to be equally vigilant, and able to defend yourself, from any direction. However, flanking, in order to deal sneak attack damage, only requires you to be directly opposite an ally who also threatens the target.[/sblock]



[sblock=Legildur]That was exactly my point!  If Dara is in melee with him, then I want to approach from the other side.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2009)

OOC: Dara's position on the map is wrong, BTW. She is one square further to the left (AY92; see last post).


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Dara's position on the map is wrong, BTW. She is one square further to the left (AY92; see last post).




*I'll get that fixed Thanee. Thanks!*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC: Oops, sword was single handed (missed anyway!)

Coraine roars at the demon in defiance, loosens his shield, and attempts a powerful two handed blow!

OOC: Fighting Challenge still on (once someone hits, Test of Mettle no longer applied, so the demon *could* attack Ragnok). Move: Loosen shield. Standard: Power attack -5 w/ sword (-4 to hit (not counting prayer); +11 to damage).


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sorry for the delay guys...busy week. Pending actions now from Kurt, Dara, Ragnok and Verdis to complete the round.*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 15, 2009)

Kurt's eyes widen as the centipede falls from the cauldron. He steps back 5ft to give himself some space and casts _Sound Burst_ at the priest.
ooc: 5ft step to BA86, casts _Sound Burst_ at junction AW88/AX89 for 1d8 damage and Fort save DC 15 or stunned for 1 round.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara stands up and quickly steps out of the slippery liquid, then takes aim against the priest.


OOC: Stand and 5-ft.-Step to AX91; PA3; Ready Action to Attack High Priest after Trevor moves (assuming he moves to a flanking position Atk 17 Dmg 18, miss, otherwise Atk -2); Reflex Save vs. Burning (standard DC 15, I suppose) (13, failure).


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 15, 2009)

Ragnok chuckles at the sight of the demon's ichor, then his bass voice booms forth.

"That's more like it, smoky!"

He swings.

OOC: Same again. Thanks for the 5' adjustment, Rhun.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Trevor, OOC*

Man!  That  is one BIG Creepy-Crawly!!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

COMBAT, round 5

The demon steps away from the savage axe of Ragnok, lunging to Coraine's side. Without his shield to defend himself, the fiendish creature is able to again draw the knight's blood. More insidiously, more of the fire leaps from the demon's skin and up Coraine's arm, adding to the flames already burning there. Luckily for the knight, Dara's magics continue to protect him.

Trevor moves away from the centipede in order to flank with Dara, and attacks the priest again. "Centipedes be given to eternal torment! I WILL see your fall, wicked priest!" His blade skirts harmlessly off the man's armor.

The hot oil still burns Dara's flesh, but she can feel the hot, slick substance cooling quickly. Despite her favorable position, Dara too has trouble injuring the High Priest, despite her powerful attack. Quicker than she would think, he catches her sword upon his shield. He glares at her, then steps back yet again.

As he moves, he brandishes his warhammer, and turns to strike at Trevor. The soldier ducks the swing, just before the hammer would have removed his head.

The black and red centipede, its faceted eyes glowing with hellish fire, again surges forward, biting at Trevor. Its mandibles clamp down hard, and Trevor falls beneath the unslaught. His blood pours out onto the ground, the chamber spins around him, and the light begins to dim...  

"Cold steel it is!" Kurt says to himself as he sees Trevor go down. Knowing that Verdis has the demonic centipede targeted, the priest of Hieroneous moves and attacks the high priest with his longsword. His aim is sorely wanting, though, and as the priest dodges the strike, Kurt's blade nearly slams into the wall.

Blood from his lips turns into acrid smoke as fire enshrouds Coraine. Come now! Strike! Your false gods will never triumph! He thrusts with another double handed chop, then readies his shield for the inevitable. This time, the power of his blow manages to cut through the enemies armored hide, drawing blood...or rather dark ichor which leaks from the demon's body, and bursts into puffs of flame before it can reach the ground. Flames shroud Coraine's sword and hand, further eating away at the knight's protections.

Ragnok sees Trevor fall and lie still, in an ever-widening pool of blood. He scowls at the priest - still untouched, despite the best efforts of his comrades. He looks at Coraine, frowning at the multiple wounds the knight bears. He cannot be everywhere, much as he'd like to be, and every second will count. Making his decision, he steps alongside Coraine and swings again - this time taking more careful aim. He strikes, but Norryjar is turned by the creature's armored body.

Struggling to adapt to the changing tide of the battle, Verdis shifts his aim to the big bug. He tosses another blast (1d20+9=24). His aim is good and he hits the bug squarely (3d6+1=11). The centipede writhes in agony, but remains standing.


*
Round 4 updated above. 
10' x 10' area indicated in light yellow on map is covered in slick oil.


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Coraine 14 (failure), claw vrs Coraine 21 (success), damage 10 + demonic burn
19 Trevor - 5' step [Flanking "P"], longsword vrs "P" 18 (failure); Fort save vrs poison 19 (success)
11 Dara [burning] - burn damage 4 (reflex save 13 - fail); [Flanking "P"] falchion [PA3] vrs "P" 17 (failure)
13 P (High Priest) - 5' step, draw warhammer; warhammer vrs Trevor 14 (failure)
13 Fiendish Centipede - 5' step [Flanking Trevor], bite vrs Trevor 25 (success), damage 14
13 Kurt - move, longsword vrs "P" Natural 1 (failure)
12 Coraine [On Fire] - fire damage 5, save vrs demonic burn 15 (failure); longsword [PA] vrs "D" 23 (success), damage 10; takes 7 fire damage from demon's "fire shield"
07 Ragnok - 5' step, Norryjar [PA1] vrs "D" 17 (failure)
07 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs Cent 24 (success), Caster check 14 (success), damage 11


PC Status
Coraine 16/44, protection from fire (37 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r05/30, pryaer r4/5
Dara 23/34, shield r26/30, fist of stone r4/10
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor -4/36, [UNCONSCIOUS]
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -17
Fire Demon -22
Centipede -19

Coraine on fire, Round 3/7
Dara Burning, Round 2/2
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP???/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor moves to AY89 and attacks the priest again.  
(Attack=+9, damage=+4)

"Centipedes be given to eternal torment!  I WILL see your fall, wicked priest!"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 15, 2009)

"Cold steel it is!" Kurt says to himself as he sees Trevor go down.  Knowing that Verdis has the demonic centipede targeted, the priest of Hieroneous moves and attacks the high priest with his longsword.
ooc: moves to AX88 and attacks P with longsword +8 for 1d8+4, AC 19 (Magical Vestment)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara follows the priest and swings her falchion again, but she comes to realize that this place must be cursed as she misses badly once more.


OOC: 5-ft. Step to flank with Kurt; PA3; Attack High Priest (miss).


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2009)

Blood from his lips turns into acrid smoke as fire enshrouds Coraine. Come now! Strike! Your false gods will never triumph! He thrusts with another double handed chop, then readies his shield for the inevitable.

*OOC: Power Attack Flank: AC 25, 20hp. Ready the shield as a move action, designating Demon has shield target for AC 23 vs.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP???/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

*bleed*, *bleed*, *bleed*

*shudder*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2009)

*Verdis*

Struggling to adapt to the changing tide of the battle, Verdis shifts his aim to the big bug. He tosses another blast (1d20+9=24). His aim is good and he hits the bug squarely (3d6+1=11).


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 18, 2009)

Ragnok sees Trevor fall and lie still, in an ever-widening pool of blood. He scowls at the priest - still untouched, despite the best efforts of his comrades. He looks at Coraine, frowning at the multiple wounds the knight bears. He cannot be everywhere, much as he'd like to be, and every second will count.

Making his decision, he steps alongside Coraine and swings again - this time taking more careful aim.

OOC: 5 ft step to BG83.

I've just realized that the attack bonus in Ragnok's CS is wrong: instead of +10 it should be +11 (includes Weapon Focus & MW bonus).

Hence PA 1 (which he'll use) would be attack +10, damage 1d10+10.

Oh, and I still can't log onto IC, even with a new account, so if you wouldn't mind, Rhun?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2009)

*Round 5 updated above, round 6 coming as soon as I can get to it. I'm at the airport right now, and it isn't the most condusive environment to roleplaying.


*


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

OOC:  Not to gripe too much, Rhun, but we're 1617 posts overdue for a new Fork....


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2009)

Kurt continues to attack the priest with determination.
ooc: attacks P with longsword +9 for 1d8+5 (includes Prayer - forgot that last round), AC 19 (Magical Vestment).
ooc2: if Kurt and Dara drop the priest, then Kurt will 5ft step to AX89 and use a _Sacred Purification_ to heal 1d8+4 hps to all within 60ft (except Verdis and the demon) (unless positions shift further during the round).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: Sorry mispost. Got confused waiting for the page to load.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock continues to move cautiously (to BA83) as he tosses another blast (1d20+9=24) to strike the centipied (3d6=14). He is eager to come to Trevor's aid.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: There's a Prayer active? In that case, Ragnok's attack would be +11 and damage 1d10+11 with PA 1. Every little bit helps!


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP???/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

*Bleed*  *Ooze*  *Cough*  *Choke*  *Gag*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2009)

OOC: Alright guy, I don't know if I'm going to get the next IC post up prior to the weekend, but I do have my internet back, and it appears as though the last couple days of not being able to logon to EN World are resolved. Worst case scenario: I will get this game back on track this weekend. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

OOC:  That's ok, Trevor doesn't mind being left hanging on to his feeble life by a thread for an indefinite period of time.  Just finish him off whenever it's most convenient for YOU. hehehe


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2009)

OOC: Begone forces of evil!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

COMBAT, round 6

The flaming demon hisses, and strikes with twin claws at the knight. Coraine dodges left and right, and uses his shield to block the creature's assault. The thing hisses again in anger.

Trevor lies unconscious and bleeding on the floor, though the occasional groan escapes his lips.

Dara follows the priest and swings her falchion again, but she comes to realize that this place must be cursed as she misses badly once more. On a high note, the burning oil is no longer scalding her flesh.

The crimson robed high priest turns his warhammer against Kurt, stepping around the cleric of the Invincible One. The weapon clangs against Kurt's shield, and is harmlessly turned aside.

The huge crimson and black centipede surges forward, over the top of Trevor's prone form to attack Dara. The warrior woman is too quick, though, and its ichor dripping mandibles close on nothing but air.

Kurt continues to attack the priest with determination. His blade fails to find a vulnerable spot in the priest's armor.

Coraine slashes at the demon with his blade, and manages to score another minor wound upon the beast's hide. While not a powerful strike, it keeps the demon off balance.

Ragnok sees Trevor fall and lie still, in an ever-widening pool of blood. He scowls at the priest - still untouched, despite the best efforts of his comrades. He looks at Coraine, frowning at the multiple wounds the knight bears. He cannot be everywhere, much as he'd like to be, and every second will count. Making his decision, he steps alongside Coraine and swings again - this time taking more careful aim. Norryjar strikes true, cutting another ragged, deep cut into the demon.

The warlock continues to move cautiously as he tosses another blast to strike the centipied. He is eager to come to Trevor's aid. The arcane energy floats almost lazily through the air, but Verdis' aim is true. The blast tears into the centipede, causing it to hiss and writhe in agony, and a moment later it dissolves into a reddish mist.



*
Round 5 updated above. 
10' x 10' area indicated in light yellow on map is covered in slick oil.


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Coraine "1" (failure), claw vrs Coraine 19 (failure)
19 Trevor [UNCONSCIOUS]
11 Dara  - Flanking "P", falchion [PA3] vrs "P" 11 (failure)
13 P (High Priest) - 5' step; warhammer vrs Kurt 15 (failure)
13 Fiendish Centipede - 5' step [Flanking Trevor], bite vrs Dara 13 (failure)
13 Kurt - longsword vrs "P" 20 (failure)
12 Coraine [On Fire] - fire damage 7; longsword vrs "D" 22 (success), damage 3 (13-10DR); takes 8 fire damage from demon's "fire shield"
07 Ragnok - 5' step, Norryjar [PA1] vrs "D" 23 (success), damage 10 (20-10DR)
07 Verdis - move to BA83, eldritch blast vrs Cent 24 (success), Caster check 17 (success), damage 14


PC Status
Coraine 16/44, protection from fire (22 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r06/30, pryaer r5/5
Dara 23/34, shield r27/30, fist of stone r5/10
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor -5/36, [UNCONSCIOUS], stabilize=44 (failure)
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -17
Fire Demon -35
Centipede -33

Coraine on fire, Round 4/7
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

COMBAT, round 7

The demon manages to score another hit on Coraine, further wearing down the weakening knight. Coraine knows he can't take much more, and can only hope that he and Ragnok can drop the foe soon.

Dara steps around Trevor's bleeding body while she maneuvers herself into a flanking position opposite of Kurt. Her falchion rises again and she continues her attacks on the priest.

Bloodied from Dara's blade, the fire cleric roars a battlecry, and turns his hammer on the warrior woman. Dara dodges back out of the way, and the weapon misses her completely.

A determined Kurt continues to try and breach the evil priest's defenses with his longsword. "Verdis! The priest!" he urges the warlock, making sure to not get in the way of the eldritch blast. He manages to open another wound upon the evil priest's body, but the man remains standing.

Blood and fire running everywhere, Coraine smiles madly. You may strike me down, but in so doing, you only strengthen my fellows! Come now, let us fight to our deaths! Stepping aside to flank once again while shifting his shield, the knight puts his all into it with a powerful two-handed chop! The blade strikes, staggering the demon, and spraying dark ichor all about. 

Having made his decision, Ragnok steps behind the demon and doggedly continues the attack. Unfortunately, his axe fails to make contact with the fiery enemy.

Taking another cautious step forward Verdis levels another blast (1d20+10=15) at the priest. Scoring a hit he considers the best use of his next action carefully. 


*
Round 6 updated above. 
10' x 10' area indicated in light yellow on map is covered in slick oil.

Both the demon and cleric look to be seriously injured (<25% hit points).


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Coraine 29 (success), damage 8; claw vrs Coraine "1" (failure)
19 Trevor [UNCONSCIOUS]
11 Dara  - [FLANKING P] move, falchion vrs P 30 (success), damage 13
13 P (High Priest) - warhammer vrs Dara 18 (failure)
13 Kurt - [FLANKING P] lonsword vrs P 24 (success), damage 8
12 Coraine [On Fire] - [FLANKING D] fire damage 9; save vrs demonic burn 23 (success); 5' step, longsword [PA] vrs D 28 (success), damage 11 (21-10DR)
07 Ragnok - [FLANKING D] waraxe vrs D 20 (failure)
07 Verdis - 5' step, damage 8


PC Status
Coraine 08/44, protection from fire (13 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r07/30
Dara 23/34, shield r28/30, fist of stone r6/10
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor -6/36, [UNCONSCIOUS], stabilize=95 (failure)
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -46
Fire Demon -46
Centipede -33

Coraine on fire, Round 5/7
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Dying Rogue*

"*gurgle* *gurgle* *wheeze* *gasp*"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2009)

A determined Kurt continues to try and breach the evil priest's defenses with his longsword. "Verdis! The priest!" he urges the warlock, making sure to not get in the way of the eldritch blast.
ooc: attacks "P" with longsword +9 for 1d8+5 (includes _Prayer_), AC 19 (Magical Vestment). In any move to follow "P", Kurt will try to avoid providing cover against Verdis' eldritch blast, but also to try and gain a flanking position with Dara - avoiding providing cover is priority though.
ooc2: if Kurt and Dara drop the priest, then Kurt will use a _Sacred Purification_ to heal 1d8+4 hps to all within 60ft.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 10, 2009)

Having made his decision, Ragnok steps behind the demon and doggedly continues the attack.

OOC: 5 ft step to BH82. Still PA1 and now attack +13 with flanking bonus. Damage 1d10+11.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara steps around Trevor's bleeding body while she maneuvers herself into a flanking position opposite of Kurt. Her falchion rises again and she continues her attacks on the priest.


OOC: Move to AZ88 without provoking an AoO; Attack the Priest (Atk 30 Dmg 13, no critical; of course, when I'm not power attacking, I roll an 18... well let's not complain too much!).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2009)

*Verdis*

Taking another cautious step forward (to AZ84) Verdis levels another blast (1d20+10=15) at the priest. Scoring a hit he considers the best use of his next action carefully. 

OOC: damage (3d6+2=9) I did an extra point for the prayer spell if there isn't one then damage is only 8.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2009)

Blood and fire running everywhere, Coraine smiles madly. You may strike me down, but in so doing, you only strengthen my fellows! Come now, let us fight to our deaths! Stepping aside to flank once again while shifting his shield, the knight puts his all into it with a powerful two-handed chop!

*Loosen shield, 5' step to BI83, Power Attack w/ Test of Mettle and prayer: Nat 19 (threaten!), AC 28 (hits). AC 18 fails to confirm. Damage 21 before DR. Current AC 19.*


----------



## Legildur (Feb 20, 2009)

<bump>


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sorry guys...I'm still pretty swamped. Everytime I think I'm getting caught up, something else pops up. I PROMISE to get things back on track this weekend. Bear with me. *


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2009)

Mate - whenever you can!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

COMBAT, round 

The flaming creature again strikes at Coraine, connecting hard with the knight's head. The holy warrior stumbles back, and crashes to the ground. The demon utters a cry of delight, and spins, turning its other claw on Ragnok, but the dwarf's armor absorbs the blow.

Dara feels that it is time to finish the priest and incited by her successful attack, she puts more weight into the following strike. Too much, it seems, since her blade once more misses its mark. I should be using my spells... she thinks.

"Die, wench!" cries the evil cleric, again striking with his warhammer. This time, his aim is on, and the hammer crashes hard into Dara, blasting the breath from her.

Seeing Dara's luck fail, Kurt's grim determination sees him maintain the attack with his longsword. He thrust's the blade at the fire priest's back, but the man's armor turns the sword aside.

As the knight crashes to the ground, the only response from Ragnok is a tightening of his lips, a narrowing of his eyes and another harrowing attack with Norryjar. The creature's infernal protection reduces the ferocity of the blow but the dwarf grunts in satisfaction as more ichor flows! The demon stumbles, almost going down, but catches itself at the last moment. Ragnok is certain that one more solid hit will end the foul demon's existence.

Verdis launches yet another ball of crackling energy from his outstretched hand. It strikes the evil fire cleric hard, staggering him. Yet somehow, stubbornly, he remains standing.


*
Round 7 updated above. 
10' x 10' area indicated in light yellow on map is covered in slick oil.

Both the demon and cleric look to be critically injured (<10% hit points).


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Coraine 24 (success), damage 9; claw vrs Ragnok 13 (failure)
19 Trevor [UNCONSCIOUS]
11 Dara  - attack "P" 14 (failure)
13 P (High Priest) - warhammer vrs Dara 25 (success), damage 13
13 Kurt - longsword vrs "P" 17 (failure)
12 Coraine [On Fire, UNCONSCIOUS] - fire damage 5; 
07 Ragnok - Waraxe vrs D [PA1] 28 (success), Damage 9 (19-10DR)
07 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs "P" 24 (success), damage 9


PC Status
Coraine -1/44, protection from fire (8 points)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r08/30
Dara 10/34, shield r29/30, fist of stone r7/10
Ragnok 37/49
Trevor -6/36, [UNCONSCIOUS, STABILE], stabilize=06 (success)
Verdis 27/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -55
Fire Demon -55
Centipede -33

Coraine on fire, Round 6/7
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2009)

ooc: I need to wait until I see what Dara achieves, and what the High priest does, before posting Kurt's actions.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara feels that it is time to finish the priest and incited by her successful attack, she puts more weight into the following strike. Too much, it seems, since her blade once more misses its mark. _I should be using my spells..._ she thinks.


OOC: Attack the Priest (miss).


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2009)

As the knight crashes to the ground, the only response from Ragnok is a tightening of his lips, a narrowing of his eyes and another harrowing attack with Norryjar. The creature's infernal protection reduces the ferocity of the blow but the dwarf grunts in satisfaction as more ichor flows!

OOC: No flank, no more Prayer, PA1 1d20+10=27, 1d10+10=19

OOC: Damn! I'm having trouble remembering his correct attack bonus. That should have been a +11. Doesn't make a difference this time but I'll need to check more carefully next time!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Legildur said:


> ooc: I need to wait until I see what Dara achieves, and what the High priest does, before posting Kurt's actions.




*Kurt's up!*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 23, 2009)

A satisfied smiles comes over his face as Corraine falls. He may have failed in his duty to slay the beast, but it vented anger had allowed him and the dwarf to weaken in greatly.

The knight's blood continues to spill.

*OOC Stabilize: 1d100=13*


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2009)

Seeing Dara's luck fail, Kurt's grim determination sees him maintain the attack with his longsword. (haven't included flanking bonus)
ooc: attacks "P" with longsword +8 for 1d8+4 (excludes Prayer), AC 19 (Magical Vestment).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2009)

COMBAT, round 9

Both Trevor and Coraine lie bleeding on the floor, the knight still lit by guttering flames that burn along his body. They appear near to dying out; perhaps yet there is still hope for your unconscious companions.

The demon now focuses on Ragnok, trying to take down the doughty dwarven warrior. It strikes him hard with one clawed hand, leaving a ragged wound...and more insidiously, the demon's flames leap onto Ragnok, burning him with otherworldly heat!

Not wanting to take any more chances with her blade, Dara wages her options. Step back and blast him with magic, or try to duck under his hammer and grab him. She decides to try the grapple maneuver. Raising her falchion to get the priest into the defensive, Dara then simply drops it and jumps towards his shield side, in order to avoid being hit, and aims for his arms. Unfortunately for the warrior woman, her timing is off, and she takes a direct hit from the cleric's hammer...the blow finishes what the last strike had started, crushing the air from her lungs, and sending her sprawling to the floor...

With a short laugh the evil high priest turns to attention to the next biggest threat...ignoring his rival cleric, the fire priest rushes across the temple toward the Warlock. Kurt tries to stop him, slashing with his sword, but the weapon only cuts his enemie's cloak. The cleric slams his warhammer into Verdis; although the warlocks fiendish nature absorbs some of the blow, the strike is a solid one.

Kurt spontaneously cures Trevor with a Cure Moderate Wounds and then positions himself nearer the high priest before invoking Heironeous' Sacred Purification to heal all in the room. 

"That the best you can do, Smoky? Moradin's hammer, it's not good enough! And now you're out of time." With that, Ragnok swings again - praying fervently to his god to make his boast come true! Whether Moradin and the other dwarven gods heard his prayer, or maybe Ragnok was really just as hard as the stone his people mine...one way or another the results were the same:

Norryjar cleaves deep into the demon's skull, spraying flaming black ichor everywhere! There is a sudden deafening sound like that made by a roaring inferno, and then the fire demon explodes into char, ash and smoke...

The warlock spits blood and smiles at the priest. He pulls his Morning star and swings, but melee is not Verdis' forte and the blow is ineffectual. The warlock is undaunted and puts on a brave face as he prepares for the priest's next blow.


*
Round 8 updated above. 
10' x 10' area indicated in light yellow on map is covered in slick oil.

Both the demon and cleric look to be critically injured (<10% hit points).


Initiative Count
23 D (Flaming Demon) - claw vrs Ragnok 12 (failure); claw vrs Ragnok 20 (success), damage 10 + demonic burn
19 Trevor [UNCONSCIOUS]
11 Dara - [CE3 for AC24] GRAPPLE ATTEMPT (provokes AoO), successful AoO spoils her grapple
13 P (High Priest) - AoO vrs Dara 26 (success), damage 13; move, provoking AoO from Kurt 16; warhammer vrs Verdis 29 (success), damage 9 (10-1 DR)
13 Kurt - AoO vrs P 16 (failure); cast cure moderate wounds healing Trevor 15, move, sacred purification healing all 11 
12 Coraine [On Fire] - fire damage 7 
07 Ragnok [ON FIRE] - reflex save vrs demonic burn 14 (failure), fire damage 6; waraxe vrs D 26 (success), damage 7 (17-10DR)
07 Verdis - morningstar vrs P 11 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine 09/44, protection from fire (1 point)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r09/30
Dara 08/34, shield r30/30, fist of stone r8/10
Ragnok 21/49
Trevor 09/36
Verdis 18/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest -44
Fire Demon DEAD
Centipede DEAD

Coraine on fire, Round 7/7
Ragnok on fire, Round 1/2
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2009)

Cursing his poor technique, Kurt continues to face the High Priest, but concern clouds his eyes because of the fallen and injured. But he has faith that Dara and Verdis can deal adequately with the badly wounded High Priest and so he turns his attention to the fallen.
ooc: Kurt will take a 5ft step south to AX89 and invoke _Sacred Purification_ [Swift Action, no AOO, heals 1d8+4 hit points to Dara, Ragnok, Trevor and possibly the High Priest (and Kurt if the High Priest injures him)], then moves 20ft towards Coraine.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

*Dara*

Not wanting to take any more chances with her blade, Dara wages her options. Step back and blast him with magic, or try to duck under his hammer and grab him. She decides to try the grapple maneuver.

Raising her falchion to get the priest into the defensive, Dara then simply drops it and jumps towards his shield side, in order to avoid being hit, and aims for his arms.


OOC: Combat Expertise 3; Provoking an AoO from the Priest; If not hit: Touch Attack (AC 24); Grapple Check (21, Dmg 7 nonlethal).


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 24, 2009)

"That the best you can do, Smoky? Moradin's hammer, it's not good enough! And now you're out of time."

With that, Ragnok swings again - praying fervently to his god to make his boast come true!

OOC: Doh! The reason it was +10 was because of the PA1, of course!

Anyway, let's see if this does the trick: 1d20+10=26, 1d10+10=17


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Still Bleeding


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP???/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*



stonegod said:


> OOC: Still Bleeding



Likewise for Trevor, I'm sure.  Perhaps Trev is stable, but doubtless still bleeding, I'm sure.  _Oozing_ at the very least.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

*Because of a strange turn of events (based solely on some very good dice rolls by the evil High Priest), I'm going to give Legildur the chance to change Kurt's action above before proceeding.

Leg?*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock spits blood and smiles at the priest. He pulls his Morning star and swings (1d20+5=11), but melee is not Verdis' forte and the blow is ineffectual. The warlock is undaunted and puts on a brave face as he prepares for the priest's next blow.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Hah!"*

Ragnok breaks into a victory chant, brandishing Norryjar triumphantly, and scattering drops of his enemy's ichor over the temple floor. Then, as he sees Verdis assailed by the high priest, he sighs, his paean cut short. Turning on his heel, he moves towards the cleric, drawing a hammer as he goes.

"If you want something done, best to do it yourself," he grumbles, throwing the weighty projectile at the god-botherer's head.

OOC: Move to BD85, drawing throwing hammer. Attack (including penalty for throwing into melee): 1d20+2=15, 1d4+4=8


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2009)

Kurt spontaneously cures Trevor with a _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (cures 2d8+5) and then positions himself nearer the high priest before invoking Heironeous' _Sacred Purification_ (1d8+4) to heal all in the room. (yes, including the high priest).
ooc: Sacrifice _Sound Burst_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Well, that could have worked better... but the demon is gone, so all is good. Priest will go down quick enough now.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP(2d8+5)/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor's awareness kicks in, as does his sense of self-preservation (which apparently had been on an extended hiatus), and he instantly decides that the Better Part of Valor dictates that he remain right where he is and continue to play 'possum.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

COMBAT, round 10

Trevor's awareness kicks in, as does his sense of self-preservation (which apparently had been on an extended hiatus), and he instantly decides that the Better Part of Valor dictates that he remain right where he is and continue to play 'possum.'

Dara opens her eyes, jumps to her feet, tries to figure out what's going on, and sees the priest ahead near Verdis. Alright, this time we're playing it safe...Moments later, two orbs of glowing energy emerge from her hand and hit the priest.

The evil high priest staggers from Dara's strength, and looks around, dismay on his face as he sees that all of his foes are once again upon their feet. He shakes his head, determined to go down fighting, and again slams his warhammer into Verids, cracking the warlock's ribs!

[NPCing Coraine]The knight's eyes flutter open, and he is quickly climbs to his feet. Assessing the situation, he grabs his blade and move toward the fire priest.

"Hah!" Ragnok breaks into a victory chant, brandishing Norryjar triumphantly, and scattering drops of his enemy's ichor over the temple floor. Then, as he sees Verdis assailed by the high priest, he sighs, his paean cut short. Turning on his heel, he moves towards the cleric, drawing a hammer as he goes. "If you want something done, best to do it yourself," he grumbles, throwing the weighty projectile at the god-botherer's head. The weapon misses its target.

Kurt remains silent as he sets about The Invincible One's work. He closes the gap to the High Priest of Fire and swings his longsword lustily at him. The foe, too intent on trying to finish Verdis, never sees the blade coming; Kurt's longsword strikes the man in the neck, cutting deeply, nearly severing his head. The High Priest of Fire doesn't even have time to utter a curse before he stumbles and falls to the ground.


*
Round 9 updated above. 
10' x 10' area indicated in light yellow on map is covered in slick oil.
The cleric looks to be seriously injured (<25% hit points).


Initiative Count
19 Trevor - Nothing
11 Dara - Stand Up; Magic Missile (no ASF; 5 damage); 5-ft. step to BA89
13 P (High Priest) - warhammer vrs Verdis 26 (success), damage 11 (12-1DR)
12 Coraine -  stand up; move
07 Ragnok [ON FIRE] - 4 fire damage; Move to BD85, drawing throwing hammer. throwing hammer vrs P 15 (failure)
07 Kurt - 5' step, longsword vrs P 27 (19 roll - critical threat), confirm crit 25 (critical), damage 19
07 Verdis - 


PC Status
Coraine 09/44, protection from fire (1 point)
Kurt 38/38, eagle's splendor r10/30
Dara 08/34, fist of stone r9/10
Ragnok 28/49
Trevor 09/36
Verdis 15/27
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
High Priest
Fire Demon DEAD
Centipede DEAD

Ragnok on fire, Round 2/2
[/sblock]

---MAP POST---


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP(2d8+5)/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

See post #1055 for Trevor's action.

[sblock=Rhun]We're a little bit overdue for a new thread, aren't we?  Might as well wait until the combat is over, though. [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 1, 2009)

ooc: Rhun, I forgot to mention with my action post, but Kurt should have delayed to allow Ragnok to kill the demon, otherwise the demon would have benefited from the _Sacred Purification_. So I would adjust the order to move Kurt down to 7- (between Ragnok and Verdis).
bic: Kurt remains silent as he sets about The Invincible One's work. He closes the gap to the High Priest of Fire and swings his longsword lustily at him.
ooc: attacks "P" with longsword +8 for 1d8+4 (excludes Prayer), AC 19 (Magical Vestment).


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara opens her eyes, jumps to her feet, tries to figure out what's going on, and sees the priest ahead near Verdis.

_Alright, this time we're playing it safe..._

Moments later, two orbs of glowing energy emerge from her hand and hit the priest.


OOC: Stand Up; _Magic Missile_ (no ASF; 5 damage); 5-ft. step to BA89.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

*COMBAT IS OVER*


The demon has been defeated, and the High Priest of Fire is dead. Your company stands trumphant on the field of victory...much bloodied and bruised, but triumphant nontheless. A hush falls over the massive Temple of Fire, broken only by the sound of crackling flames in the background, and by your own labored breathing. Whatever else may be said, the power of the Fire Temple has most certainly been broken.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

*THIS THREAD IS CLOSED!*


Please go here to continue the adventures of the ALPHA campaign party in the Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------

